# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you......love, luck and babydust 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
lilyella
helenO
strawbs
Ruthieshmoo
Flaming Nora
Tasmin
LoobyLoo
Sukie
Mary M
custard

Good luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck this afternoon Sailaice


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooohhh a new thread!!!


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey girls,

Im in need of a friend or a few!!! 

Went to the clinic - my cons is such a hard faced cow!!!
Told her stopped taking the met coz made me feel really ill and got a telling off for stopping! She says thats why my cycles so long, got her to do another wee test which was a   que suprise!!!

She said i have to start metformin again on altered dose when my period arrives...i said at this rate it doesnt look like its coming, she said to wait 2 weeks and if no AF then to ring and she will prescribe something to make AF arrive.

Thwn she went on to discuss IUI, she said i will prob start taking the drugs this side of xmas but the actual basting session will be after christmas - which i guess is fair enough 

Thing is she went on to discuss the most morbid topic ever, DH was sitting there like a codfish (you know that bit in Mary Poppins!!!) with his moth wide open! She had to tell me the risks involved in IUI about multiple pregnancies and although personally she has only ever had twin results max she did say that it could end up with quads and that she had to discuss pregnancy reduction where at 11 weeks pg you would go in and they would insert a needle in to the uterus and inject say 2 embies if there were 4 for example, with potassium which would stop the heart beats.
She said she had to tell me now rather then sit me down when actually pg to discuss it,, but I still felt awful, how can anyone make that decision esp after longing for so long. She blabbed on a bit more about the risks of high multiple births and that so many are born defected etc. 

Anyway i thought to myself got to get pg first anyway!!!

Feel like poo and so have come home put the heating on and my pjs and gonna snuggle in, still got a nasty cough and the dregs of a cold!

Lots of love
Lou
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Lou

I've blown you some bubbles to cheer you up!

Your cons sounds a bit harsh, but I suppose she knows what she's talking about. It sounds like you're making progress at least, good to know that your next tx is not so far away. Good luck!! Hope the nasty old met doesn't make you ill this time. From what other ladies on here have said it sounds horrible!

Hope you feel better soon. 

Hi to everyone else - I did a really long post with loads of personals... then we started a new thread!  Here it is in case you're interested:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69185.msg982911#msg982911


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls  Work was ok today learnt some more things about pain!!

*Lou* - sorry that u have not had the best day - thats awful that if u end up with quads that they would make u get rid of 1 or 2? Is that right? Personally if it was me i would hang on to all them despite the risks.

*Sailaice* - No problem babes u have been the backbone of support on this thread. Hope the consultant appointment has gone ok?

*Emilycaitlin* - sorry u havnt had the best day and that AF is on her evil way.

*Tamsin* - hope u are ok? Your reflex sounds lovely 

*Helen* - my placement is going well thanks. Keep up with the diet!

*Caddy* - Sorry about the persons pg wife - how unfair is that? It really gets u down doesnt it?

Kate xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lou ~ your cons sounds awful!!! I was never given any of that info and they usually scan you to make sure that you don't have too many follies in which case they will abandon tx that cycle so you wouldn't be put in that position. Hope you feel better soon (((hugs)))

Sorry Helen.....but all that chatting you were up to 39 pages!! 

Kate ~ how are you feeling now? Well done to Reading by the way.....Watford are doing rubbish 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

haven't been around for a couple of days as I've been away with work and I'm off to London tomorrow and then to Florence on Monday.

I have no chance of catching up on everything that I have missed particularly as we have a new thread.

I just wanted to say good luck to Sailaice for the cons apt - hope it went well

Big hugs to Darl so sorry about the BFN  

Lou - your consultant sounds very scary, mine didn't tell me any of this and as I'm starting my injections for IUI next week, am a bit scared now .  Good luck with the Met - I have had a bad time on it but have just been prescribed slow release metformin which is supposed to get rid of all the s/e - it might be worth asking to have that instead

Liz - hope you are ok and not going to crazy on this 2ww   

Kate - hows the placement going?  Hope its all going well for you.

Big hello to Emily, Emma, Caddy, Lizzy, Helen, Strawbs, Nora, Kathryn, Lillyella, Ruthie, Tamsin and anyone I have missed.

Sorry, its hard to catch up when you have missed a couple of days.

Jane xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Had a really horrid afternoon of feeling down in the dumps and seeing pregnant people everywhere, so just came home. Am in an emotional black spot at the mo, but DH is bringing home a bottle of wine, so there is some consolation!

Lou - your con sounds like a bit of an old bag. There are ways of putting things and the risks of quads etc is tiny and like Lizzy said, if there were that many follies they would not go ahead as it would be too risky. 

Sailace - hope you are ok. 

Jane - good to see you popping in amidst your gallavanting! Good luck with those jabs! 

Hi Kate! 

Hi to all you other fab girlies!

Love Misery Guts x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I haven't been around I'm just feeling a bit in limbo right now & really haven't been in the mood for posting. I have been keeping up with my 2ww diary, but thats about it.

Sorry about your BFN Darl  

Sailaice I hope your appointment went well  

Hi Caddy sorry your feeling low hunny   I hope you enjoy your wine.

Jane, sounds like you have a busy few days coming up. I hope you have a great time in Florence!

Hi Lou, sounds like your cons is very matter of fact! I hope you can start your tx very soon.

Sorry I haven't really caught up with everyone else's news.   to Emily, Emma, Kate, Tamsin, Sukie, Ruthie, Nora, Helen, Strawbs, Kathryn, Lilyella and anyone else I have missed.

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

A big hi and hugs to everyone  
Liz hopeyou are feeling better soon x
Darl really sorry about the BFN x
Sailaice Hope all went well at your app x
Caddy enjoy your wine, it will be your turn soon x
Lou Sorry it didn't go well today, your con doesn't seem to have the personal touch! Good luck with the IUI x
Jane Hope your trip goes well good luck with your injections x
Hi to everyone else  
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello 

*Lizzy* - Reading are doing rubbish lately they havnt won in 3 games but at least they are still in the top half of the table. Sorry to hear that Watford are not doing too well.

*Jane* - hope u have a nice weekend away and looking after yourself. The placement has been good this week - last day there tomorrow.

*Caddy* - enjoy your bottle of wine  Can u save me some please?!!! Its horrid when u feel like that isnt it? We all get at least one day like that.

*Liz* - hope u are keeping well hun   

*Sukie* - hope u are keeping well?

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!!!  

Kate   thank you babe for the really nice things you have said about me, you have been really supportive for me and everyone else too and I want you to know I really appreciate it  

Sukie  thanks for the good wishes babe.

Magpie why do you feel in limbo babe? Are you ok?

Caddy I hope there is a glass of wine there for me   I could use one!!

Janie  thanks for the pm

LizzyB How are you hunni!?

Helen How are you feeling honey?

Lou my cons are bloody useless I know how you feel. Good Luck with IUI

Sorry to anyone I have missed!! I have just replied to post on this thread am in a mad rush!!

I got referred for IUI today!!       

I am being referred to another hospital a bit further away from me and am getting an appointment in 4 to 6 weeks so I am still getting a mini break but to be honest I am raring to go!! I can almost smell the positive pee stick!!   ewwww


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sailaice thats great news about going ahead with the IUI and great that u are really positive about it 

Thanks for the kind words its nice to be told something nice now and again - cheers u up 

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Salaice - thats good news about the IUI, still no sign of your AF this month?  

Kate - sorry Reading aren't doing well, I know nothing about football  

Caddy - hope the wine helped, actually it always does    .

Liz - sorry your not feeling great at the moment, where r u in your IUI at the mo?

Janie - you have been so busy in work, hope you are ok, are the s/e's any better? xxx

Helen - things at work still no better then?

Lou - I know what you mean about cons, the can say some wierd things at inappropriate times, most are good but I think sometimes they forget how vunerable we feel.  Good luck with the IUI.

Hi to Sukie, Emma b, Lizzyb, Liliyella, Ruthie, Strawbs, Tamsin, Darl, Nora and Emily.

On third day of clomid, not really any s/e's so far but a bit moody last night, lets hope they stay away this time.  Got to go to work now, busy day.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone,

It looks like apart from sailaice, we all had a bad day yesterday.  Today WILL be better!!!!  Sailaice -   Congratulations!!

I'm afraid I've no time for personals today, as off out to see a friend and her new baby  .  Hoping to have a chance to get on later on.

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- Excellent news about the IUI. Bet you are so excited. Not sure I'd be so enthusiastic about smelling the wee stick though 

Kathryn- Hope the clomid works for you ^fingers crossed^

Emilycaitlin-Why did you have a bad day yesterday? Hope you are OK 

Liz-Sorry you are feeling in limbo. The 2ww must be even more stressful when you have had treatment. Wishing you lots of luck 

Loubyloo-Sorry about the BFN hun 

Kate-Glad Reading are in top half of table. Hope they start playing a bit better so they stay there.

Hi to everyone else.

AF due tomorrow. Had pains in the night but am OK this morning. Looking forward to taking the clomid this month (I must be  ) as DH is home the whole month so should be able to get in lots of  .

Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good news about the IUI, Sailace (and you can keep your pee sticks to yourself!!!! ). I always feel so much more positive when I know what the plan of action is and you feel like you are moving forward.

Me feeling ok again today. Must have been the wine that did it!!!! Kate, you are right that I suppose we all have days like that.

Sorry for the lack of personals. Will try and pop back later. The good news is that it is FRIDAY!!!! Whooppee!!!!!! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone,

Well new bathroom flooring fitted this morning! Looks fab - hope DH likes my choice! Next project is getting some more quotes in for the hall, stairs and landing! Not long now either till we have our new UPVC front door fitted...home improvenments are so much fun!

*sailaice* - great news on the IUI! The 4-6 weeks will fly by!

*Liz* - sorry to hear the 2WW is being a bit of a trial...

*Caddy* - glad you are feeling better today. Quite normal to have off days...it's my turn for wine tonight!

*Emma* - sorry to hear  is on her way...but hope the Clomid does the trick! Have fun with the 

*Emily* - hope the visit to yoiur friend wasn't too upsetting? Must admit, I've not seen my friend and her baby, for months now. Was ok, at first, but was inevitable really....I can't face the cooing and she'll doubtless want to hear my ongoing IF woes!

*Kathryn* - glad all is going well on the Clomid 

*Jane* - Enjoy your trip to Florene - sounds like fun!

*Helen* - any joy with the acupuncturist ? Good for you, on making the tough decision to move jobs! Hope you find that dream job soon....

 to all those that I'ver missed....hope you are all ok?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi girls!!

Just a quick one,   has arrived for me. Never mind I have IUI to look forward too


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- Sorry that the wicked old   has arrived.   She will be visiting me soon I'm sure. Glad you have the IUI to focus on.

Emma x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

that  showed for you Sailaice, but as you say....onwards and upwards!!

I've just found some post  spotting, in me undies (TMI!!)....(did feel a bit crampy late last night too), am CD9 though...not sure what this means....just hope it's a one off


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've just done a really long post and lost it!!!!!

Sailaice - Sorry hun 

Tamsin- the visit went ok thanks, he was asleep the whole time, and she didn't say that much about him.

Emma - My bad day was because I got my best progesterone result yet, but then did a betahcg (less than 1), and a urine test - negative


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry about your AF Sailaice, but glad that you have got your IUI refferal!

Tamsin, I'm don't know what spotting on day 9 means either! Sounds like your house is really coming together now though.

Caddy - it's always good to have a plan! Wine always helps - well as long as you don't have too much of it!

Kathryn I hope the Clomid is just what you need  

Emily sorry your test was neg  

Jane have you packed yet? How long are you away for?

Strawbs are you back from NYC yet? 

Hi Emma, Kate, Sukie, Ruthie, Nora, Helen, Kathryn, Lilyella, Lou, Darl, LizzyB and anyone else I have missed.

Well I'm just about half way through my 2ww. I'm not sure what I feel at the moment, just can't get my head round it all this time. I think it's probably because as I'm such an open person I usually tell everyone everything, but I have decided not to tell anyone this time, so I've put it out of my head completely - like the tx hasn't happened, because if I don't deal with it like this,  I know I will trip myself up as I'm just such a rubbish liar! So I guess I find it difficult to come on here and post about it all as I am really not thinking about it - yes I know I am weird! Guess I'm feeling quite insular at the moment, I'm not unhappy, and I'm really quite calm - just keeping my head down.

Hope you all have a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Sailaice hi hun  thats fantastic news about the IUI! I bet it's given you a lift. Not that you need a lift, you are mad as a hatter anyway!!!!!! 
I on the other hand, am in need of your help! I have been using these ovulation pee sticks, and still have not had even a faint test line, let alone a dark one! I am now on day 15, with usually a 29 0r 30 day cycle. I know i could still ovulate yet, but i have been testing since day 8! Last month i had a strangely short cycle, so i'm assuming it's back to normal this month. When i started using these pee sticks i wasn't letting my pee reach room temperature first( didn't read all the instructions!) But i have been doing them correctly for last 4 days and nothing! Just wondered if you have had a problem with them (we use the same make) Do you think my zita west vitamins could be affecting the results?( they make my wee real yellow!) If anyone else has any advice, thats good too!

Sorry to everyone i can't do personals as i've been away from site for few days, but will catch up again!
Magpie, hope you're alright, hi to janie( jetsetter!)
Sailaice i'm still expecting kitten news everytime i log on!
love to all lilyella xxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Tamsin, i sometimes get spotting at strange times in my cycle, and it's often on days cd 9/10/11. My gp said it's nothing to worry about, as it's at the and of my period and before ovulation. See if you get it next month and if you're concerned go see gp, but it sounds like a normal thing. I sometimes get pains with mine too. lilyella xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls  I am feeling a bit under the weather i have a cold and feel like poo!!! I have finished my weeks placement and start a new one on monday!

Kathryn - glad the clomid is going well so far. I love football - all those fit men in shorts!!

emilycaitlin - hope u are feeling better today as well.

emma.b - lol at your poor hubby and all this BMS u have planned!!!

caddy - hope u are ok? Any plans for the weekend?

Tamsin - your bathroom sounds very nice 

sailaice - sorry that AF got u but u have IUI to look forward too now.

liz - fingers crossed for a BFP.

lilyella - hello 

Kate xxx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi *Kate*
Sorry your feeling under the weather  . Have to have a cosy night in 

*Sailaice * - sorry the  arrived, she is so mean. 

*Liz * - I understand exactly what you mean, you just want to deal with things quietly at the moment, we are all here for you, I am sending you   

*Emma* - I will have to follow your example with lots of  this month, we didn't make enough effort last month but I need to make the most of the clomid.

*Lilyella* - sorry can't help you with the OPK stuff, I don't use them I think they would stress me out. I am going to ask for a CD21 test this month tho to see what effect the clomid has. They did offer me follicle tracking but the clinic is 1 hour from my house and I think this might be stressful with work & stuff.

*Tamsin* - glad you are pleased with your bathroom.

*Emily* - sorry you had bad news yesterday, I haven't heard of the tests you referred to before ? Glad the visit to your friend wasn't too bad, I have a friend who has just had a baby and I am avoiding her like the plague, I know I shouldn't but I can't help it.

*Feline - fan * , not sure what the spotting on CD 9 would mean, sorry. Hope you are OK tho?

*Caddy* - glad the wine helped, i am enjoying a glass of red at the mo 

*Janie * - hope things in London and Florence go well, sounds lovely.

Sorry to anyone I missed but got to go. Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello Ladies 
I am new to this thread, I discovered FF when I was dx with Dysfuntional ovaries and this site was a godsend.....a lot has happend since Sept 04 when I joined. I concieved natuarally after being told that it was highly problematic even if I had TX......my ds is now 10 monthds old.I love him dearly and want a little sibbling for him and to complete my family. I started having 2 sometimes 3 periods a month since I was 29, and I waited till I was 33 (met hubby then) to have medical attention, anyhow I am now ttc natually however I never seem to be ovulating or the OPK is only very faint.  anyhow my af arrived on the 19th according to the ovulation predictor calculator I was due to ovulate on the 28 best fertile time from 23rd onwards, anyhow it is now the 3rd and I am getting really bad period cramps, and I don't want to raise my hopes but does anyone think that I could possibly be prg?  

I really would appreciate some support and I send you all   , and look forward to getting to know you all.

Best wishes 

Mary


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Well we've all survived another working week!  Can't be bad.  

Sailaice, good luck with the IUI, how exciting!  Any news on Miss Kitty??  

Liz, I've got everything crossed for you.   

Kate, what placement are you doing next?  

Kathryn, how are you?

Hi Tamsin!  Sounds like you're keeping busy anyway   Are you doing a big home makeover then?

Caddy, glad you're feeling better.    

Mary, welcome to the thread!  It's a bit hectic round here - so much to keep up with!  I really don't know from your description whether you could be pg, if I've learnt anything on here it's that you just never can tell what's going to happen! Here's hoping though, I'm sending you lots of  

Hi to anyone I've missed!  

I got a letter today with my first consultant appointment - 17th November!  I can't believe how soon that is!!  Dh thinks he might be away tho   so I think I'm going to have to rechedule it. Hopefully it won't push it back too far.

I was wondering what to tell people at work tho, now that I might need some time off for appointments.  I don't want to use all my holiday time up, or just call in sick, but I'm also not sure I really want my boss to know that I'm ttc.  What do you think? How have you managed it with work?  Could I just say its for gynae treatment and leave it at that?  

I'd really like your advice girls!  Thanks


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Helen

It took me a while to tell my boss about everything but when I did it was a real relief.

I am lucky that I organise my own diary and so could organise appts and not have to explain to anyone.  My boss is a man about 50 so was weird talking about it.

We decided that he wouldn't ask me how I was all time but he wanted to know I can tell him stuff and to go to any appts I need to whenever I need to.

Some organistions actually have written guidelines on dealing with fertility issues.  I looked mine up the other day and it said I am entitled to time of for appts and tx at line managers discretion.  Couldn't believe it was include in the maternity stuff tho !!  

Do you work for a large or small organisation, do you think they will have a written policy on things.

To be honest if I was you I would take my time as you should be able to do some appts anyway and say gynae stuff.  I only told my boss because I thought it had been a while and might look suspicious.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi ya,
Helen- Good luck with your appointment with your consultant. Ive got a follow up to my HSG on the same day and hopefully will get the go a head for clomid. I haven't told them at work about TTC. Any appointments I have, I tell them it's a gyne app. No one asks too much in to that! 

Hi Mary welcome, you are in good hands everyone is great.

Kate- Hope your feeling a bit better and are getting lots of TLC! I've been more relaxed this month than I have in the two years of trying, I think it down to not trying last month because of HSC and it was so nice not assessing every twinge... in saying that, this time next week I'll probably be a mess!  Good luck tomorrow against Liverpool x

Salaice- Sorry you got your AF, but it is great news about the refferal. Well done 

Lilyella; I used to be an average of day 30 (now any thing up to 36 ) and when I still did ovulation tests I tested positive as late as day 18 normally it was around 14, so it still might show up yet. I never let my wee get to room temp (guess who didn't read the instructions!)

   Kathryn, Emma, Tamsin, Jane and everyone else I've missed (sorry!)
Sukie xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Just did one of those early prg tests and its -tiv, I am so dissapointed............now I am concerned as to what are these cramps about? anyhow will go and see Dr to see what they say

have a good day everyone, gotta go and make my DH his lunch, oh the joys ofbeing a SAHM...........

Mary

Mary


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Just an update to my bleeding episode

Overnight the bleeding became heavier..made a bit of a mess of me and the bed linen (sorry TMI) and when I went to the loo, and wiped, had heavyish blood loss, with clots, as per a normal AF...so am wondering whether for some strange reason, my AF hadn't quite finished expelling my lining?  Seems to be tailing off a bit now, but still needing to wear a pad...

Anyone had similar?

Sory for the me post...but just dashiing off out...will pop back later for personals..

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls  Hope u all have a lovely weekend - im soooo cold here!

*Kathryn* - I had a nice warm bath in the end and cuddled up under the duvet but still felt all bunged up with cold!

*Mary* - Welcome to the thread  Lovely to hear u have a dear son. I dont really know whats going on with u although sounds awful if you are having periods so often. Where do u go from here?

*Helen* - My next placement is with the Infection Control team which should be quiet good and i am looking forward too. Thats also great news about your appointment for the 17th of november   

*Sukie* - thats great that u are relaxing a bit with the whole ttc thing. I am trying to do the same and keep telling myself right now that its not the end of the world but sometimes it does get u down. I really hope we beat Liverpool today!

*Tamsin* - u poor thing. I had the same as u have about 3 months ago and panic set in quite bad! I think if u bleed more over the next couple of days and still lose quite a bit of blood then go and see your GP as losing too much blood is not good.

Kate xxx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon!

Kate - How's your cold now?  Its a good excuse to eat loads of chocolate though, feed a cold......

Tamsin - It does sound odd, are you in any pain?

Helen - Good luck for the 17th!

Sukie - How are you?

Mary - Welcome!

Kathryn - How are you?

Sailaice - Are you ok?  I bet you are looking expectantly at that door mat every day now!

Hi to Liz, Caddy, lilyella, Janie, emma and anyone I've missed


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin i hope u are ok and not working too hard?

The cold is slightly better but still feel under the weather but i mite just go and buy some chocolate later!! Sounds good to me!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Kate glad to hear your feeling a bit better, now you've mentioned chocolate I think I'll have to go in search of some! I was thinking last night about me being so relaxed this month and I think the penny has finally dropped. I have reflexology once a month and at my last session at the start of this cycle. she put the Paul McKenna hypnotism cd for stress on while she was working on my feet. I didn't think much in to it as it's not really my thing but I closed my eyes and listened to it. I normally stress about anything and everything and this month I haven't I think it's actually down to that. 

Hi, Emilycaitlin I'm good thanks, how are you doing?

Mary hope the cramps are gone  

Tamsin, take it easy x

This will probably be the last day I post for a few days as my Dh is going away to France with work tomorrow till Friday and taking his lap top with him (how inconsiderate!) 
Try and pop in again in a little while, I have the whole house to clean, joy!
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh no sukie he cant take the laptop!!! Does he not realise that FF is more important!! lol  

Thats great about the hypnotic tape - maybe i need to try something like that as i feel so stressed out lately with work and studying etc!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Kate,
I know! I tried to persuade him not to! Maybe he won't notice if I hide it tonight? The Paul Mckenna might be worth a go. What are you studying? It's not looking good in the football Liverpool winning, Spurs play tomorrow I have the feeling we are going to get creamed, we are playing Chelsea  . 
Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sukie 

Yes good idea - hide the laptop!! I like that idea 

I am studying to be a nurse - doing an Open uni course - the hospital are paying me to study which is great! I have about 14 months left till i qualify.

I cant believe Reading lost 2-0 to Liverpool! We are now 11th in the table. Hope Spurs do ok tomorrow - Chelsea are a good team - one of my brothers supports them!

*Lizzy* - i see Watford won today?

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi kate,
Just got back form a fire works display, that's great that you are going to be a nurse. My sister did that and went on to be a midwife. Hope you're getting over your cold and got your chocolate fix! I'm going round to my inlaws for dinner on Monday evening so hopefully will get on line then.
Take care 
Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok sukie that would be great if u can get online and say hi!

Your sister does a wonderful job being a midwife as its not the easiest job - same as nursing - its a lot harder than people think! And its definitley not like Casualty or Holby city!! lol

How was the fire works display? Ive sat here and eaten loads of chocolate and now feel really sick!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

I have respect for any one in the nursing profession, I couldn't do it mentally or physically!
It was a good display but VERY COLD,we went to prezzo for dinner before and had a honeycomb cheesecake for pudding it was heavenly! 
What did you get up to tonight apart from eating lots of chocolates?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Wow it's quiet today!

I hope you are all out in this glorious sunshine! 

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals and that this is going to be a bit of a me,me,me post!

I am having a really strange cycle. When on the clomid I was down to 27/28 day cycles. As you know this month I didn't take any clomid as DH was away. We only had sex on day 20 the whole month! On Thursday night I had AF pains and on Friday evening had a spot of fresh blood which I thought was the start of AF. Nothing at all yesterday. Have been really moody and DH is sure the  is on her way. I have got quite bad AF cramps now but still no AF. I am getting really stressed. Just wish it would make it's mind up what it's doing. I think I am going to go   if it's still like this tomorrow.

Thanks for listening
Emma x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

*Emma* - I had that this month..every pre-AF symptom possible, but no full flow, however she did show eventually...although obviously didn't bank on her re-appearing!!! Hope she shows up soon.....

*Liz* - yes, has been lovely today hasn't it! We took the outlaws out for lunch to thank them in advance for looking after the house/cats whilst we are away in Scotland!

*Sukie* - I totally agree - Nurses are enormously undervalued, underpaid and under too much stress! Glad you enjoyed your firework display. We went to one in our local park last night.

*Kate* - hope the cold is a little better! Mmmmmmm chocolate, may just have to go grab myself some!

*Emily* - No, not been in any great pain, just normal AF cramps! Seems to be lessening I think, but is still odd!

*Mary M* - sorry to hear about the BFN hon 

 to you *Kathryn, strawbs, Sailaice, Helen, lillyellla, Jane, Katy, Caddy * and anyone esle I've missed 

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma!  You never know! You should test, that blood might have been implantation!

I'm just on quickly as am at work, but I did another hcg today, less than one again, so it's a definite bfn    I'll never do all that again.

I got some chinese stuff a few months ago, and not touched it yet, but I'm starting it this month!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies  Hope u are all ok?

I still have a cold and wish it would go! Well a fellow FF of mine had her twin boys 12 weeks early today so hoping and praying they will be ok   

*sukie* - the cheesecake sounded lovely! I didnt do much else last nite - i came off the computer and laid in bed with a DVD! How about u?

*Liz* - hows the 2ww going?

*emma.b* - u poor thing this must be driving u mad? I would test just so u know either way.

*Tamsin* - cold is still the same stupid thing! Did u munch on some choccie in the end?

*emilycaitlin* - dont work too hard! What is this chinese stuff about?

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Hi Kate, sorry to hear that you still have a cold . I hope all is well with you friend - twins eh!

Emily, sorry to hear about the BFN.  

Tamsin, when are you off too Scottland? 

Emma have you tested? Maybe you should!

Hi Sukie, I love Prezzo! Yum!

Sailaice! Where are you! I hope your ok!

Hello Mary, Kathryn, Caddy, Strawbs, Lilyella, Nora, Jane, Helen, Ruthie, Lou, Darl and anyone else I have missed!

I'm well into the second week of my 2ww. I'm not sleeping well (check out my 2ww diary for details!), poor DH isn't getting much sleep either as I am keeping him awake. I didn't want him to move into the spare room last night as we have friends staying tonight and I wanted to keep the sheets clean! I'm not going too   yet, although I did have a right hormonal strop yesterday trying to get something out of the shed.....grrrrrrr. I guess it's only going to get worse if I'm tired!

Liz
x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi to 
Hi to Sailiace, Kathryn, Sukie, Emma b, Lizzyb, Liliyella, Strawbs, Tamsin, Darl, Nora, Karmac, Liz, Emily and to anybody I've missed off... been away for a few days...

Well even though   according to my calculations is a day late.... I still got a    this morning  Soooooo don't want to be back at work... DP is being great and said that there is still hope but I'm afraid I'm not so optimistic... it was a really sensitive hpt I got from - 

Access Diognostic.com

Going to start to think about next month now!!

Ruthie xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awww, so sorry to hear about the BFN *Ruthie*  - but you know what they say, it's not over till the red lady sings!!

*Liz* - we're in Scotland over Xmas....fly up on 23rd, fly back 27th....wanted to get away from yet another childless Xmas....selfish, but hey!

*Kate* - I sure did! Still scoffing this morning! 

*Emily* - hope the "chinese stuff" works for you

Tamsin
xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Good morning ladies. Sorry I've not been talking, taken this failure really badly. The AF symptoms this time round were exactly same as early pg. Very different to usual AF. My body really fooled me. AF came Saturday, about 5 days late and with a vengance. DH and I taking break until Jan- I want to get our life back together. I've missed him. The fog has started to lift today and I know there is always a next time but my goodness it knocks you for six.

Magpie I send you love and luck. Please keep us posted. 
Kate I hope your friends twins are safe and well. I think chosing the nursing profession is a wonderful indicment of your generoisty and caring nature- well done and good luck with the studies.
Emily, sorry about BFN, I've got castleberry from chinese herby place, what have you got?
Sukie, good look at the clinic. Regarding the work situation, I own a small business 16 members of staff, one of the ladies is trying to conceive. I'm more sympathetic than most because of my situation but frankly there is not a lot you can do about it. If I wanted to be really difficult I could insist that any lost time was made up or taken as holiday, but I think as long as you are honest and involve your employer to minimise the absenteeism you should be ok. Whatever you do don't fib.

Ruthie, there is still time. iw as convinced it was a yes and it was a no. It works the other way round too. xxxxx

Hi Sailiace, sorry she got you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep smiling.

Hello to Tamsin, Lilyella, lou everyone else, sorry I've missed some personals but you only need to be away for a few days and you lose track.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to everyone and keep smiling. We will succeed.

Thnaks for all kind words. Am I allowed to stay on here now


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Of course you can stay Darl!!!!! 

I may follow you lead and take crimbo off and start again in Jan... I'm lucky my employers have to be good to me as I work for a women's charity! 

Take care of yourself,
R x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

darl, keep on posting! So sorry you've had such a hard time.    Thanks for your advice - interesting to hear about it from the employer's perspective.

Ruthie, sorry for your bfn    

Tamsin, sounds like a great plan for xmas!  We're having a quiet xmas day just me and dh, but then the family are all coming over to us on Boxing day, hopefully inc my bro with his two kids who are both gorgeous!

Liz, not long for you now, I've been following your diary and got everything crossed for you   

Kate, are you feeling any better now?  I hope your friend's twins are ok?

emma b, big hug hun   I hate that wicked witch she really plays with your mind!  

Hi to anyone I've missed!  I'm starting to get excited about the cons appt now, but in a bit of a dilemma as DH might not be able to make it but I don't want to put it off. Also, he is always really busy and if I rearrange it now there's a good chance he'd not make another date anyway!  So I think I'm just going to hope he can come, and go on my own if not.  Do you think that's ok, or should he really be there for the first appt?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Helen - is your apt on the NHS? if so then defiantly don't cancell as you might be waiting ages and as this is the 1st apt you should be getting info  and dates of tests etc... Or to put your mind at rest you could call them to see what they think about you coming alone?

Good luck thou!!

Tasmin, Darl thanks for the hugs... just got all   in M&S.. looking for a birthday card I saw all the congratulations your having a baby cards and I just couldn't stop staring at them... hope this ttc doesn't send me  

R xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm working again so its just a quickie.  Sorry about your bfn Ruthie 

The chinese stuff is from a herbalist, can't remember the name, i got it in March.

Sorry no personals, will be on in the morning!  AF arrived today, very light, heres to next cycle!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Awww thanks Emily, big hugs to you to I think when the   is here we should all indulge in confort food and maybe one glass of vino! 

R xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

I did a really long post this morning and lost it   

I am a bit upset, found out yesterday my SIL is pregnant.  We know had no idea they were trying for another baby as they already have a DD 7 years old and always said they didn't want more so it was a real bolt out of the blue.

I know in time I will feel pleased for her but at the moment I am consumed with jealously.  I can't help it.  It just seems so easy for some, they decide they want another baby and it happens straight away and she is 6 years older than me.

My DH family have been really sensitive to our situation, I know his mum is so worried about how it will make us feel she can't sleep.  I love my niece and will love this baby as well it's just been a shock.  DH is trying to be positive and is a real support but I still feel down.  I know I will feel better soon as I have felt like this before and it passes once you get used to the idea.

Sorry it's all about me but I know you girls will understand.

I will PM tomorrow, got a bad cold so going to have a cosy night.

Hope you are all OK.

Love Kathrynxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kathryn,

Just wanted to send you a big   ... I understand exactly how you feel as I found out a couple of weeks ago that DP's sister is PG and they were not TTC either....  Don't be hard on yourself it's normall for us ladies to feel this way  ...

But remember that when we get our    we will have all wanted it so much that we will make the best mum's ever!

Take care,
Ruthx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Ruthie

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

Thanks for your kind words I knew you girls would understand.

I think I have been lucky and quite sheltered in this ttc lark as I don't tend to get pregnancy rammed in my face.  Non of my really close friends are married yet and they don't have children.  I also don't get faced with it in work much so having a pregnancy in such a close family will be difficult.  I just keep thinking about going to the hospital to see the baby when it's born and how hard it will be ( unless of couse I am preggers by then !     .  

Typing this I have realised I need to get a grip as we still have hope.  Sorry for being so miserable.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Kathryn,  
I know its hard. You have stages of being rational then utterly irrational. My situation is very odd. I am a step grandmother to an 18 month old beautiful little girl and a 6 year old army soldier. It's wonderful but murder. My step daughter has just announced she's pg for the 2nd time, she was more worried about telling me than enjoying her moment. That's not fair for her. It's not other peoples fault we are in this situation and I would hate to think they felt they couldn't celebrate their joy in front of me. I burst into tears in Monsoon on Sunday buying baby clothes  then other times I'm fine. Try to turn the pain into utter joy for them. Our time will come.

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

*liz* - sorry to hear u are not sleeping too well and feeling so hormonal?!! Im still sending u lots of luck for the 2ww   My rotten cold is still here!

*Ruthie* - sorry that u tested BFN - its so annoying when AF is late.

*Tamsin* - u will have a great xmas in Scotland, my hubby is from there.

*Darl* - thanks for your kind words about me training to be a nurse  Of course u can stay on here. Im glad u are feeling a bit better after all u have been through - its hard i know but try and stay positive for the new yr.

*Helen* - yes still go to the appointment and hope that your hubby can come as well. Im feeling ok although cold still with me  My friend seems ok and the babies are quite strong i believe but still a long way too go.

*emilycaitlin* - sorry that your AF came but hope the chinese stuff works for u.

*Kathryn* - Lovely news that your SIL is pg but sad its not u. Its so normal to feel jealous - im the same whenever i hear news of someone becoming pg. It really will be your turn one day and nobody can ever take that feeling away from u.

Hope everyone else is ok? *Sailaice* where r u hun?

Kate xx​


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Girls,

Sorry not been on much lately....quick updaye....now on day 53 and still no signs of AF 2 pg tests were neg one last thurs and one the friday before that...sending me round the bend

gotta dash and get tea out on the table as DH back now......

Love Lou x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Just to let you know the  arrived this afternoon. Looking forward to going back on the clomid, it makes me feel more hopeful.

Kathryn- It's really hard when you find out that people close to you are pg, especially when it seems to happen so easily. We all understand how you feel 

Loobyloo- You must be going  . The   has messed me around since Thursday, can't imagine how frustrated you feel.

Kate- Hope your cold is better soon. How are your friends twins?

Darl-Well done for being so positive. I bet you are a lovely Step-Mum and Grandma. You are right, our turn will come   

Ruthieshmoo- Sorry about the BFN, but as the others say it's not over until it's over.

Liz- Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.

Sailace-where are you?

Hi to everyone else.

Emma xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All x
A really quick note,as I'm round at my mother in laws who cooked me a lovely dinner as Dh is away (who I'm missing terribly). I hate staying in the house alone but my mums flighing over from Ireland tonight to stay till Sat which is a nice surprise. I hope everyone is okay, I'll be back properly on the weekend.
Big hugs and Kisses to all
Sukie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *lou* u poor thing with your no AF and yet negative pg tests.

*Emma* - sorry that your AF came but isnt your hubby home for a month now? My friends twins are doing well as i have heard but still a long way too go.

*Sukie* - that is so lovely of your MIL to cook u dinner. I really like being in the house on my own! Am i mad?!!

Kate ​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Darl* - Sending you  hon...sorry you've been so down, but it's totally understandable. Enjoy your few weeks break and look forward to coming back up fighting ready for the new year! And yes, of course we'd want you to stick around!

*Helen* - Yes, we'd normally be around for Xmas, and spend the big days itself alone too, but decided this year, to hell with it, let's go away and do something different for a change! As much as I adore my 2 nephews, (aged 13 and 9), it is a haunting reminder, that there should be our kids there too  Really hope your DH can make your appt.

*Ruthie* - oh definitly agree to indulging in comfort food and maybe one glass or more of vino!! Looks like AF has finally left me for the 2nd time in 2 weeks, so just hope there's no more repeats!!

*Kathryn* - sending you big ..is always hard when you hear that close friends and relatives have fallen PG isn't it, even worse when it happened by accident! But is great everyone is being so sensitive about it!

*Kate* - oh which part if Scotland is James from?

*LoobyLoo* - oh you poor thing, hope AF shows soon.....

*Emma* - so sorry  showed, but ^fingerscrossd^ for the Clomid working!

*Sukie* - have a great time with your mum!

*sailaice* - where are you hon? Is everything ok?

Hi to *Liz, Mary, Emily, Nora, Jane, Caddy*

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*CALL OFF THE SEARCH*

Morning Ladies 

How is everyone?? I had some lovely time off from work! Still no sign of my kittens


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace-Glad you have returned. Was about to report you as a missing person!  What did you do on your days off? Hope Miss Kitty has the kittens soon, can't wait to see the photo's.

Tamsin-Thanks . I hope it works too!

Kate- You have got a good memory! Yes DH is home all month. I didn't think he would be around at the right time in Dec but his course dates have changed so now we have got two months together!

Sukie- Glad your Mum is coming to stay. I hate it when DH is away too! What does your husband do?

I am off work today. Period pains really bad and wisdom teeth hurting at the same time! Feeling very sorry for myself!

Have a good day everyone.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

I'm finally on a day off!  Going window shopping in the trafford centre!!!

I've found my chinese stuff, there's some tea, which I really can't bring myself to drink, as it's supposed to be disgusting!  There's also some tablets called Nuan Gong Yun Zi Wan, which I have to take EIGHT of, twice a day!!  They are like little black bits of caviar!  I felt like a right pill popper this morning, with my 2 clomid, 8 of them, zinc, selenium etc etc! 

How is everyone today?  Hope you feel better soon Emma!!!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Hi Sailaice everyones been worried about you. I think we should all warn each other when we will be off line for a while it's like a family on here- you must call if you're going to be late or want to stay over at a friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Hurry up kittens 

Hi Tamsin, you're going through it as well this month-   we'll get her if she comes again.

Hi Kate, I enjoy my own company too, but when you've had a pg or IVF shocka you need your man. Mine has strict instructions to follow me around and give   every hour.!!!!

Emma- you keep trying.   xxxx love to you. I'm seeing chinese herbalist today will let you all know what he gives me. I'll ask about the black cavier!

Lou, you must be going insane. Is 53 days a record? Our bodys are a bloody mystery.


Hi Emma, Suki, Ruthie, Helen, Loobyloo, Lilyella, Kathryn.

xxxxxxxxxx lots of love ladies


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies....

Still no sign of AF..... Thank you for all your kind words and I'm trying to stay positive but I tested again yesterday after work I don't know why couldn't help it and it was defiantly BFN...

in the last 9 months my cycles went - 25/26/27/28/27/26/30/26/25... so I guess I may not be late after all and I must have got all my charting wrong  ... But I got a very strong LH surge on a opk 16 days ago and good ewcm and lots of   ....

Sorry to moan!!!

Sailaice - what no kittens yet... she must be fit to burst!  

Loads of baby dust to all 

Ruthie xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ruthie - sorry about your BFN. It is so annoying when you feel that everything has gone right that month and then nothing.  Sending you a big hug.

I am off for a day 21 blood test later. I am just hoping they can find a vein, because every time I go they are poking around for ages. YUK! 

Back later!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Caddy... I get bad veins to ... I suggested you drink loads of water and ask them to use the blood presure thingy on you first as that can help loads!! Good luck,
R x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

I look like an AA road map naked.   Take your pick on veins.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does this mean I am grounded??   

Major stress at work today!!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

yes grounded for beeing a naughty girl and not phoning home!. Whats stressful at work? I really can't be bothered today. I've got to get focused on my job I need to pay for the ICSI!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a massive migraine!! grrr can't wait to go home!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Me to struggleing to concentrate on work as it all piles up around me!!!! might just head off soon so can be back in time for Hollyoaks! (how sad)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

*Tamsin* - James is from Motherwell - near to Glasgow.

*Sailaice* - u naughty girl where have u been?!! xx

*emma.b* - aww thats lovely that u will have 2 months with your DH.

*emilycaitlin* - finally a day off! Good luck with all the pills!

*darl* - i like the idea of making sure that hubby gives a kiss every hour!

*caddy* - i know the feeling with people trying to find my veins and it drives me crazy!

Hi to *ruthie* and everyone else 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - oh right, we're off to Inverness!
*Sailaice* - glad you had a few nice days off work, but sorry to hear about the migrane, hope it eases soon! We ordered Sky HD today  Being fitted Monday - along with the new front door and the gas man comng to quote on a new fire and cooker - gonna be a busy day - luckily DH has got the day off!
*Caddy* hope the CD21 test went ok and they manage to get some "juice" out of you without too much bother!
*Ruthie* - How was Hollyoaks?! I've got Blue Peter on here!!

Joined the club on Clomid thread and had a phychic reading done - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.75 - scroll down towards bottom. Have to say I'm sceptical, but we'll watch and wait!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have survived the blood letting! They took two huge vials!  Had a sore tum for a couple of days and felt sore either side in the ovary area today in aerobics. I am a bit worried that this bl**dy Clomid is causing me to get cysts. That is the last thing I need. 

Sailace - hope your migraine has gone. When are these darned kittens going to be here? Only two days to go. How exciting! I want one.

Kate - thanks for your pm. How you doing? Do you feel all fully healed now? My tum is like a dartboard after so many ops!

Ruthie - you are indeed very sad watching Hollyoaks. Mind you, Tuesday nights are normally so rubbish for tele that I will forgive you just this once.

Jane - where are you? Hope you are ok.

Liz - good luck for the next few days. 

Darl - glad to hear you have DH running round after you. It is the only way! 

Emily - hope you are enjoying your chinese takeaway!

Emma - sending you a big hug and hoping your tum is feeling better soon. 

Hi Tamsin - Blue Peter! Quality. Still I miss Shep.....

Hello to all you other fabby ladies!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin u will have a great time up there 

Caddy glad the blood taking went ok - i could have done it for u! I am ok thanks  I feel all healed although my belly button scar hurts a bit but nothing to worry about i guess!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy I am totally excited too!! I can't wait   DH is off today so I am going to get him to make her run all over the house maybe it will set her off!!!   Clomid can cause cysts, are you tracking?

OOo Tamsin I am going to get DH to ring up about Sky HD today!! Our contract is nearly up anyhow so we should get it. How much did the box cost?

Kate I am a naughty girl   but I am sorry! How are you? Are you still on a placement?

Ruthie just throw the piles of work on the floor and walk out!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice   You must NOT stay away again!!!!!!

KateHow are you hun?

Tamsin I'm jealous of you getting skyhd, I want to watch the next series of LOST!!!!!!

Caddy LOL at the chinese takeaway  

Jane Hope you are having a nice holiday. The italian air might do the trick!!

Ruthie I've not seen Hollyoaks for years, I used to love it!

Emma Get well soon!

Liz   

Darl How did it go with the chinese herbalist?

I managed to bag a cheap holiday the other day, 2 b/room villa in the Algarve, plus daytime return flights, £648.00 for 5 of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! V.excited, we are going in March


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em  good news about the holiday!! I want to go away next august


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies hope all is good today.

Sailaice, hope the migraine has gone. Go get those kittens out we all need cheering up. 
Emily, The herbalist was very intersting, took all my fertility details down, reckons there are different herbs and acupuncture plans for women who do not ovulate, for women going through IVF where embryos are not implanting etc etc- he was very knowledgable. Am goping back this afternoon for exmaination and treatment plan. DH thinks I'm balmy.   I'll keep you posted. Wonderful news on holiday- good deal. I've never been to the Algarve. We cancelled Thailand it all seemed a bit too much last week now I'm wishing we hadn't. Anyway we're now off to Ondon for 4 days over new year and DH has decided he wants to got Japan in February!!!! He either wants be a samuri or a sumo I hope he gets it right!!!!!!!!! 

Hi Caddy, glad all is OK with blood. It is horrible - I think worse than any other part of the IVF jabs or drugs. If you really have a kittren from Sailaice I want one too!   Just out of interest whats a CD21 test?

Hi Ruthie, how you doing? I made a promise with DH this week that I was not going to get home from work and park my **** in front of the TV  every night until Spring   I will go mad. So got home last night and went to the pub instead.... 

Hi Tamsin, Kate, Sukie, Jane, Helen, Emma, Liz, and all you other super girls xxxxxxxxxx

Beth.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Well I left the piles of work on the desk and skipped hollyoaks and went to the pub and good job to because A/F arrived this morning with a vengance! so that makes my cycle 2 days different from last month! 

Tasmin - Blue peter awwwwwwwwwwww the memories of sticky back plastic.... 
Darl - let me know how the herbs and acupuncture goes as I'm really thinking about it!
Sailaice -do you mean DH runing about the house or the cat to make her labour kick in? 
Caddy - I did watch plant earth at the weekend to so I'm not totally sad.. well lol.. well done on the blood takeing  

Good morning to everyone!!
Rxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning campers!

I am not going to try anything fancy as I am having major probs with some of the smilies! I will have to give them an ASBO!

Sailace - today is the day, n'est pas? Where are those bl**din' kitty kits! We need to see them!

Kate - glad your tum has healed ok. What you up to today?

Darl - A CD21 test is one for progesterone to check if you are ovulating. Am hoping the results will be back sharpish, as I may want to increase my dose for next month. What a palaver! The herbalist sounds good. Just ignore DH - these men know nothing about nothing! 

Emily - good holiday bargain. Just the kind of thing you need to look forward to in this gloom.

Ruthie - the pub sounds FAR superior to Hollyoaks. Sorry about the evil old witch arriving for you . Hope you feel ok. 

I am feeling bloated and still a bit sore in the ovary area. Whatever next?!

Hope everyone is having a good day!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya 

*Sailaice* - had better sit down for this! The box is £299, (which includes Sky+), plus £60 for standard installation - Dick Turpin wore a mask didn't he!! 

*Emily* - Your holiday plans, sound fab! Always good to have something to look forward to! Only just over 6 weeks till my hols!! 

*Darl* - Hope the herbs and acupuncture work for you.

*Caddy* - not sure what to make of your pains, but hope they settle down soon. Hope it's not cysts

*Ruthie* -  so sorry the ole  showed up, but at least there's no more 2nd guessing

*Kate* - I hope so, time is ticking away, so fast only 6 weeks to go!!

 to all you other ladies out there - hope you're having a good day?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

JESUS CHRIST  they can totally bog off!! DH can pay for it otherwise  I might threaten to cancel and see if I get it a bit cheaper!

I mean running after the cat so she runs too and her labour might kick in 

Should we have a poll to see how many kittens she has?? 

http://www.cats4u.co.za/colourchart.htm <--this show's the colours she can have, The daddy is a red persian and the mommy a tortoiseshell persian


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Tamsin - you should just stick to watching Blue Peter and Hollyoaks! They are free (if you don't count the licence fee!) 

Sailace - I had a quick look at the chart, but it made me go giddy with all the combinations. My vote is for FOUR little kit kits. Are you awarding the winner a prize (like a kitten, maybe?).

Love Caddy x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Sailaice, I love the idea of a colour chart for cats!!  Can't wait to see pics of your cute kittens!  I vote for five (is that too many??)

Hi Tamsin - Sky is sooo expensive!  Freeserve for us (cheapskates!)  How is the rest of your house makeover going?

ruthie, good plan re leaving the piles of work!  Sorry Af got you hun 

darl, where's ondon?  Geography was never my strong point!  All these holiday plans are making me feel jealous, got no hols planned at all, and got no money for one at the mo as we've not long moved into our new house and all our money goes on that!  Mind you, the Algarve sounds like a bargain!!

Kate and Liz, how are your 2ww's going?

Hi to everyone else!

I spoke to the hospital about DH not coming, and they said they would prefer him to be there - and if we cancel the next available appt is Feb!!!  So DH is now on a three line whip to turn up.  Still might have to go on my own though.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Just spotted my extra bubbles, woohoo!        I love bubbles!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just blown you some more, Helen!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sailaice* - now that sounds like a good plan! Got to worth a try aye! Hmmm how many kittens....well I was gonna say 4, but Caddy already has that, so I'll go for *THREE*!

*Caddy* - Yeah, I know, but DH has been on about it for weeks and as we have an HD ready TV, may as well get the benefit! No kids to spoil yet, so may as well spoil ourselves!!

*Helen* - It's coming along gradually. Bathroom carpet down. Got another decorator coming round tonight to quote on the hall, stairs and landing, then hopefully we'll finally be able to make a decision on who we go with. New door being fitted on Monday! Hope DH can make it to your appt!

How do you "blow bubbles" ??

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just click on "click to blow" underneath someone's bubble count. You can try it out on mine if you like!!!!!!  (on the left hand side)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Consider yourselves "bubbled" !!!  Feel free to reciprocate!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Have done!

It's good this!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Why thank you!!!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

My pop blocka has been blocking my spell check button!! DH has fixed it. Helen not sure where ondon is but I'm definitely going to London!!!!!

Sailaice I reckon 6 all soooooo cute and pretty they'll make you cry. 

Tamsin, when I was in my 2ww I was convinced it had worked so whilst in my delicate state my DH agreed to everything. particularly knocking down a wall and creating a big family area on the back of the kitchen. Bless him even though a BFN he's going for it. Our bathroom just finished it was the worst room in the house. You think the mess will be confined and that you'll be OK if you have a loo elsewhere but oh no- its hell. You forget everything that you take out and put in has to be carried through your house. Never again. 

Helen, I hope DH can make it. but if he can't don't cancel just go.

Caddy what are bubbles for- how do I blow some and how can I have some!!

Been talking to some ladies on the ICSI site and they have pointed me to a clinic ARGC that has a 55% LBR rate for ICSI!!!!! My clinic is only 33%. We've decided to take a break until march get our lives back a bit but I might change even though London is an absolute trek for us.

Kate and Liz- lots of love and luck xxxxx

Catch you later
Beth


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Beth.

I had a first appointment at the ARGC a few months ago, as I was not very satisfied with my clinic and have had three failed attempts. Am trying Clomid again on the advice of my gynae, but may go back to the ARGC. They have excellent results and monitor their patients really closely. The only thing is the expense. I want to have immune testing etc done before a further attempt and if that needs to be treated, I have been quoted a figure of £8,000 to £10,000. Eek! Something to think about.

Bubbles appear on the left hand side of a message, underneath someone's name. It is just a nice thing to have someone blow you some bubbles. You just need to click on it. How about having a practice on mine?    (am rubbing my hands together in glee at the prospect of all these new bubbles!!!!)

Love Caddy x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Well I've clicked your bubbles Caddy has anything happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've got no click bubbles words on my postings. So does that mean you can't click me (are we mad!!)

Ref ARGC is that cost for IVF and all tests?  I paid £4k at my clinic for ICSI (included everything). Do you think it would be double at ARGC then?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to blow you all some bubbles tonight if I remember!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

You can blow other people bubbles, but not yourself! (Very mean, I think).

The £8,000 to £10,000 was for everything, so I would hope not to need it all and it would be less. They monitor you for the first cycle and do all the tests etc before they start treatment. But, for instance, they suggest that people have a hysteroscopy before treatment, because they claim it seems to lead to higher implantation rates. Personally I have had a number of these, so I would not bother with another one. That cost £1,000. So I suppose they just tell you the upper limit of cost. Oh and that is just for IVF, not ICSI. However, if they find you have no immune issues etc, it will be less.

I know it is a ridiculous amount of money, but after having attempts with a crappo clinic, I would rather have one really decent go than three rubbishy ones. And for someone like me with a history of IVF failure, I want to get some answers, if possible.

If you give them a ring they will send you a booklet and a list of charges. Oh and by the way, there is a long waiting list for a first appointmant, but once they have seen you you can start any time you like.

Hope that helps!

Lots of bubbly love!
Caddy x

Ps. Sailace - my desperation for kitty news grows!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Caddy will blow you a few more bubbles for that thanks!!!! That is a of money. Gulp....


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamsin as you are also a bubble virgin I've blown you some! xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Darl - that herbalist sounds good, mine didn't examine me.  He did want me to pay £150 a month for some treatment though!!!

I (sob, gasp) haven't (sob, gasp) had (sob, gasp, reaching for tissue) any (blows nose really hard, sobs again) bubbles (throws self on floor, unable to breathe for the huge gasping cries)


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

ok ok as you begged so well.


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

emilycaitlin, I've also blown you some bubbles!

btw, if you take part in the Tues night quiz in the chat room you get bubbles for answering the questions right!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I'm back from Florence, it was wonderful, just not long enough really.  We always go away for a long weekend around Christmas time but with the treatment starting any day now, we thought we better get away early this year.

Haven't got time to read the posts - have I missed much??  Just wanted to pop on and say Hi.  Hope you are all ok.

Am in Liverpool working tomorrow so wont be able to get on here again  , hopefully I will be able to catch up on Friday.

Must dash got a gynae apt tonight.

Jane  xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Blimey!

I am out for a couple of days & I have pages and pages on stuff to catch up on! I hope your all well, I am going to read it all now!

Liz
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie- Sorry the  arrived.

Sailace - I vote for 7 kittens! 

Janie- Glad you had a lovely holiday.

Helen- My DH has only been to one appt with me. They do prefer partners to be there, but as mine is in the forces they let him sign a peice of paper to say he was happy for everything to be discussed with me. All they did at our first appt was take a short history and gave us some forms to have more blood tests and SA done. It was a real anticlimax after all the waiting so I definaltey wouldn't cancel.

Caddy- Hope you get your blood test results soon. My last one was 34 taken on day22. Do you think I should ask to go up to 100mg? 

Hi to everyone else. 

I am feeling much better today. Started the clomid again last night. DH and I have been on a day off so we went shopping to get presents for my birthday (which is on 26th Nov, 30! ) He bought me a nice pair of black boots, a white-gold heart necklace and some undies from La Senza. Have done very well! I also bought myself some clothes from Oasis. This afternoon I did agility with the dog and then went for a relaxing back massage at the hairdressers. DH is making a pizza in the breadmaker, so all in all a lovely day! 

Emma xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

OMG sooo much to catch up on    

Me and DH have had really bad virus and been poorly.  Not been up to having   but need to start feeling better now otherwise will waste a month of clomid.

Sorry about the me post, I will catch up on the thread tonight and PM 2m.

Hope you are all ok.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies  Aww u lot have gone mad with the bubbles!! lol Did someone blow me some as i shot up a load?!!

Sailaice - im ok hun. The placement is going well - i was down in the lab today looking at MRSA swabs! How exciting!! Oh and chlymidia swabs!!

emilycaitlin - Im ok ta. The holiday u have booked sounds lovely.

Ruthie - sorry that your AF came but the pub was definitley a good idea!

caddy - i have been working today hun - all very boring!!

Tamsin - I know not long till my appointment now! Your piccie of your cats is lovely 

Helen - I hope your hubby can get time off work now for your appointment.

Jane - nice to see u back and that u had a great holiday. Good luck with starting the IUI.

Hi to darl, liz, emma.b, kathryn and any others ive rudely missed?!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Not been here for a few days as goinf completeley  . however it is now day 56 and have some pale pinky/brown discharge so think af maybe on her way.

cant beleieve therefore that the slimy clear discharge the clinic told me could be early sign of pg on day 42 (14 days ago today) and highly unlikey that it would be ov sighn that far into cycle, looks now that it was ov. Stupid clinic.

Very depressed now and have to go into work to plan a stupid big dinner dance and now not in the mood!

Laters
Lou
xxxxx
P.S please can someone blow me some happy bubbles........beg , beg, plead plead.
Thanks xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Lou - I've blown you some bubbles!  Have you done an hpt?

Kate - MRSA swabs? Nice!   I will blow you some bubbles too

Emma - Sounds like you had a good shopping trip!

Janie - Welcome back to sunny England!!  How did your appt go last night?

Sailaice - Any sign of kittens yet?

Darl - Thank you for the bubbles!  (it took me ages to perfect the begging!)

Helen - Thanks for the bubbles too, I keep wanting to do the quiz, but I always end up working or ironing or something equally annoying!

Liz - Welcome back!

Hi to Ruthie, Caddy, Tamsin, Kathryn and everyone else!

I'm on cd 4 now, still taking all my pills, and managed to get dh to drink this chinese drink in a little vial that's supposed to enrich sperm!  He said it's disgusting, but there are 19 more left!  He'll be having one a day!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no kittens   Anyone got any tips for inducing a cat?  

I forgot to blow you all some bubbles last night   I am sorry and throughout the course of the day will blow you all lots!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Plllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssseeeeeee can I have some bubbles!!!!!!!! I don't have the internet at home currently so can't join the quiz! Also v v v v bad cramps!

Hope all are well!!!

p.s maybe a gentle tug on the tail will get those kitties out! Te he


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi girls xx
I'm in the office today so I got on line!!!!!!!!
Well my A/F came yesterday morning   day 30 a bit earlier than recent months but they can range from 28 - 36!
Emma- Hope the pains are gone from teeth and period, my Dh works in sales sort of. (He's like Chandler Bing no one quite know what he does inc himself! lol). 
Kate- Wish I was more like you enjoying staying alone, I get all panicky!
Salicaice- Any kittens yet? I guess 3 boys and a girl.
Hope every one else is good, I'll pop in again later, I'm off to Bingo with my Mum tonight (I'm sad I know but I enjoy it  ) Dh is back tommorrow!!!!!!
Love Sukie
P.s any bubbles going spare!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

v Hi Sukie,

Sorry about the   arriving.. she sure knows how to play with us!
Sending you big   ... also blew you some bubbles to make it double numbers!!
R x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Ruthie xxxxxx
How are you today?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

you girls are quiet!! I am getting wireless broadband next week   will be chatting lots more at home xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girlies!!  Last day of my placement tomorrow! Have been told where my next 2 placements are next yr - one is in a private clinic and one is down in A and E so quite excited about that!

*lou* - u poor thing - are your cycles normally this long? I will blow some bubbles to everyone as feeling in a good mood!!

*emilycaitlin* - your poor hubby lol! But at least hes trying to and have everything crossed that we all become pregnant together    

*sailaice* - i have no idea how to induce cats - feed it some hot food?!! lol

*Ruthie* - sorry your cramps are bad - i know the feeling as my AFs are usually painful but thats due to the endo and cysts as the doctor told me!

*sukie* - sorry your AF came  I dont know why but ive always like being in on my own!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,  just got back from Liverpool and haven't had time to catch up yet.

Sukie, sorry AF got you  

Kate - the new placements sound very exciting.

Liz - how are things?  Hows the 2ww going    

Sorry no more personals not had time to read back through the posts but hope everyone is OK.

Am waiting for AF to start, I know she is coming got a terrible headache and tummy cramps  

Jane xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace - no sign of those kitty kits yet? She must be ready to pop. Maybe Kate is right and you should order her a curry tonight to get things going! 

Jane - nice to see you back. Hoping that the witch does not get you. 

Kate - ooo A&E sounds scary. Could be a bit bloody! Just remember not to go to work with a hangover!

Sukie - sorry the old witch got you. Sending you a hug. 

Liz - all the best for testing! Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Lou - you must be going mad with this awful long cycle. I had a long one a few months ago and it was so cr*p. I hope things sort themselves out for you.

Emily - glad to see you have DH in order. When my DH goes away I always give him his vits to take and they always come back unopened. What can you do?!!!!!! 

Kathryn - hope you are managing some   amidst all those germs. It is not the best for making you feel in the mood!

Emma - I am hoping to get my results tomorrow. I have always been told that over 30 indicates ovulation has occurred, but some people prefer it to be over 40. Can you ask your con about upping your dose? I am going to if my results are low.

Big Hi's to Beth and Helen and Tamsin and all you fabbie girls!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ladies,

Been a bit busy at work today, so not had a chance to post!
Just back from Reflex and now got to get tea on the go...so will catch up properly later / tomorrow!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick one, as I'm still at work   totally stuck trying to write a report and going nowhere.    Think I might have to concede defeat and go home - but then I'll just have to do it tomorrow! 

I'm feeling mega stressed again, DH had a quiet word this morning and said I had been really not very nice to live with recently and to be honest I'm sure he's right!  I'll have to give him a big hug when i get in this evening   and try not to be so mean   

anyway, also wanted to say good luck caddy! for your test results tomorrow 

still got my fingers crossed for liz

welcome back janie!  Hope you're feeling a bit better.

Come on Miss Kitty! We need some cute kitten photos to cheer us all up!

Hi to sukie, Ruthie, Kate (your next placement sounds exciting!), emilycaitlin, Tamsin, Lou, Katyloulou (hope you're better now?), emma b (thank you for the advice!  It looks like dh might make it after all   ) and definitely not least darl - hope you're ok hun  

blimey this thread takes some keeping up with!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Finally I feel better, back in the land of the living, just in time for some much needed action       

*Tasmin* - hope you enjoyed the reflex

*Caddy* - Hoping you get good results tomorrow, sending you   

*Sailaice * - Any sign of the kittens yet, I want to see the photos !!! We are nearly cycle buddies, how are you feeling?

*Janie* - Glad yourback from your globetrotting. I love Liverpool, I lived there for 4 years while in Uni. Hope tummy cramps have gone. I'm not sure when your IUI starts ?

*Kate* - glad things are going well with your placements. Hope you are ok   

*Sukie* - hope you won lots of dosh at the bingo!!! Sorry your AF arrived.

*Ruthie* - hope your cramps are better too xxx

*Emilycaitlin * - glad to hear your DH is on his best behaviour, they'll do anything for a quiet life.

*Lou* - so sorry your cycle has been so confusing for you, it must be really difficult for you. I am like you organising all the Xmas do's in work, will nominate someone else next year.

*Emma* - glad you had a good birthday and your DH was home to celebrate with you. We are re clomid buddies now   

*Liz* - I have got everything crossed for you on your 2ww 

*Helen* - give your Dh a big cuddle, it always works for me   

*Darl* - hope you are feeling a bit better 

Think our dinner is burning, got to go

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Right have blown lots of bubbles    

Let me know if I have missed anyone out  

Still no sign girls   she is chowing down on boiled chicken and boiled rice at the moment!! 

Sorry I haven't done personals for ages, head is in the shed am convinced work are cottoning on to internet usage!


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls......
*Emilycaitlin* - thanx for the bubbles (and everyone else who may have blown some too!). I have done 2 hpt, one a fortnight ago and one last week at the clinic and both were 

*Kamac80* - This has been my longest cycle in over 21/2 yrs longest this year before this one was a mere 38 days....a drop in the ocean compared to this one. day one will be tomorrow as not fully flowing (tmi) at the mo, so will be back on the dreaded metformin.

*Caddy* - Glad AF is here in a way ,(although would have preferred her not to come and got a 
instead of course!) But at least now can call clinic, get back on the metformin like a good girl and get my treatment plan sorted for the ist go at IUI.

*Sailaice* - hope these kittens hurry up - i reckon she will have 5 (3 pink ones and 2 blue ones)

Well peeps, off to have a relaxing bath now to wallow away in my sorrows and look forward to another rubbish day at work.......dreaming now of winning the national at bingo.....£200K that would be smashing....I would share it out on FF so we could all have private treatment and bypass these horrible nhs waiting lists!!!!!

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning, I'm working today, so won't have much chance to get on line, but hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning beautiful mums to be!!  

Did you all get your bubbles then   I blew you all lots!!

I am full of cold and really upset I haven't any kittens yet. Knowing my luck she will delay until early hours of Monday and noone is off Monday   so I will have to get up and be shattered for work on Monday morning!!

Lou hope you had a nice bath! Don't worry about rubbish work today because it's the weekend once you finish!!   I always dream of winning the lottery!!

Em have a good day at work!!

Katyloulou What CD are you on? I'm trying not to keep count this month I think I am on CD8

HelenO I'm sorry your stressed   Our DH's always get in bless them!! I know mine does  

Tamsin did you add me to your msn?? I noticed last night   thought it must be you as it said feline fan! 

Caddy I am getting IUI well they are ringing me in 4 to 6 weeks!! We can be IUI buddies hopefully!

Janie 

Kate the placements sound good!! We have a placement in my house   I don't get kitternity leave unfortunately so ward bagpuss is unsupervised!!

Sukie sorry about the      <--- for this cycle!

Liz how is the IUI going?? I will have to have a look on your diary!

Ruthie I've blown everyone lots of bubbles  

Emma B I love la senza!! Check you out, what are your secrets I want my DH to get me some treats!!

Darl how are you honey??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hurrah!!!!  Its Friday  

Sailaice - sorry you have a cold - me too!  I think there is a lot of it going around at the moment - feel like crap this morning, but at least its almost the weekend.  Where are the kittens?

Emily - don't work too hard chick - hope all is ok with you.

Lou - hope you are feeling better now.  Talking of winning huge amounts of cash - its a massive rollever on the Euro Millions I might have a go, I always forget to buy a lottery ticket.

Kathryn - glad your feeling a bit better.  Am just waiting for AF to arrive and then I will be statring my injections, cant decide if I am excited or terrified!

Helen - hope you managed to get your report sorted and are feeling less stressed.

Tamsin - how was your reflexology - I'm a huge fan and have a treatment every week.

Liz - are you testing today?  Buckets of luck to you, I so hope you get a BFP      

Kate - hope the last day of the placement goes well

Big hello to Ruthie, Sukie, Darl, Emma, Caddy, Beth and anyone I have missed - its hard to keep up with everyone when you have been away for a few days.

Jane xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lordy you ladies sure know how to post! 

Thank you for my bubbles Sailaice! nearly at my 200 mark!  Will send some out aswell!!

Sorry no personals as sooooooo v busy at work ...... But good luck to everyone testing soon will keep fingers crossed for you!   ...

And sending lots of baby dust   to us ladies who the   visited! This next month we will have loads of BFP's I can feel it in the air!!! 

Ruthie xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine Janie   I think they are nice and tucked up in there and have no intention of popping out!!

Have a good day at work Ruthie!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies. I've been miserable last few days. I spoke to My Doctor and begged for drugs or treatment on NHS, he says its very unlikely. Waiting list is 3 years in our area and I would not probably qualify cause DH has 3 children. Its private all the way I think and soooooooooooo depressing.    

Anyway today I've come to work in a tracksuit!! I don't care. DH has booked the ballet (Swan Lake) in London 30/12. What a gem he is and I'm trying not be a miserable wife. 

Emily -was so fed up yesterday I didn't attend my appointment - I'll reschedule and keep you posted. Your Darling hubby for taking sperm potion!!!!  

Jane- glad you enjoyed Florence. we loved it there, the Ponta Vecchio (is that how you spell it) was so romantic. Don't work too hard- be nice to yourself.  

Katy- sorry you've been poorly hope your feeling better. 

Loobylou and Suki , you've had a crappy months- so sorry.   one day A/F will not come. Suki I've never been to bingo- i bet its a right laugh. 

Helen- thanks for   It means a lot.

Hi Caddy lots of love, I'm going to take your advice to my clinic and demand they increase my stimulation next time and insist they see me daily!!

Sailaice pleeeeeaase make kitty pop. I really need to see pics now. Don't let her catch your cold although a good sneeze could set her off.  

I've blown bubbles to all you lovely ladies,

Beth.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya,

Well not a lot happening here really....working from home today, so nice 'n' peaceful.  Got to pop into town later to do a few bits, as don't want the stress of a Saturday morning shop, especially with it being our relaxing Spa weekend!

Reflex went well. I told her about my double AF and she couldn't really offer any explanation! Oh well.
Good news yesterday, was DH is definitely now permenant in his job! His 6 months probation was up this week and am glad to say he ticked all the box's! So now we just await his new company car 

*Helen* - sorry to hear of the rift between you and DH and hope the cuddle and kind words have brought him round! This ttc lark sure does put you under strain doesn't it

*Kathryn* - Hope you and DH are feeling better now and able to get down to some  !!!

*Emma* - Wow, sounds like an ace shopping trip..hope you still have some nice things to look forward to on the day itself....not long to go now!!

*Kate* - Hope your last day goes well....where are you today? Your next placements sound interesting too! Hope the cold in better?

*Sukie* - sorry to hear about  showing up, but hope you enjoyed Bingo! Did you win? Enjoy your w/e with DH 

*Sailaice* - nice one on the wireless..might have to drop heavy hints to my boss about an upgrade for when I'm working from home! Any sign of any kitties yet? Thanks for the bubbles! Sorry to hear about the cold 

*LoobyLoo* - sorry to hear the  is mucking you about and that the clinic appears to have given you false hope 

*Emily* - Well done on getting DH to drink that chinese drink - just tell him, it'll all be worth it!! 

*Caddy* - any news on your results yet?

*Jane* - Welcome back! Reflex was good thanks! Am cutting back to just 2 sessions a month now, e.g. each week leading up to O!

*Ruthie* - Thanks for the vibes...hope you're right!!!

*Liz* - Howz the 2WW going? Any signs either way?

*Beth/Darl* - Sending you lots of    So sorry, life is so unfair isn't it. Good on DH, at least you'll have something to look forward to after the anti-climax of Xmas.

Is that everyone??....phew, sure is hard work keeping up...can't afford to be away for anything longer than a day!!!

Have a nice day!

Tamsin


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

BFN for me this morning. My 2ww diary is in the IUI 2ww diary section if you want to read the longer post that I wrote today.

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry about your BFN Liz... sending you lots of positve thoughts  &    

Take care of yourself today.. 
Rx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz..... .  I've PM'd you xxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Liz, thinking of you. 

Hi Tamsin, have a lovely spa weekend. Which one are you going to?

beth


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz I am so sorry about your BFN!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Liz* - so sorry about the BFN and the awful treatment you have had from DH.....what was that book about Men being from Mars!?!?! Nuff said!

*Beth* - it's Rowhill Grange, in Kent. Not sure if you've heard of it or not?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sailaice  I think you have the most bubbles on FF you should have a prize!!

Liz - read your diary.  

Tamsin, not heard of that one. I use Hoar Cross sometimes in Staffordshire, they really are lovely places. Enjoy yourself.

I'm leaving work now. Mum's just called me to say they are selling ball gowns off at a closing down dress shop. Off to see I can get a bargain. Have a winter ball in December and since started last ICSI have developed a bit of a lard **** so need a sparkly tent to cover it up! 

Talk later

Beth.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know how I do it


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Woohoo - nearly up to 200 Bubbles


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tasmin I put u to 200!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi.. I sent a few more  bubbles..
Thank you for all my bubbles!
Well my Dh is back  and his latop! 
Tamsin- Thats great news about your Dh's job, congrats. Enjoy your spa break 
Liz- Sorry about the Bfn 
Beth- Thats really sweet of your Dh to book the tickets, it's something to look forward to x
Sailaice- hope the Kitty's are on their way and your cold is getting better x
Kathryn- No win at the bingo  , hope your dinner didn't burn!
Jane- hope your feeling better x
Kate- Hope you had a good week, who do Reading play this weekend?
 Helen,Caddy, Lou, Emilycatlin, Emma and anyone else I've missed
Love Sukie xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

AF has arrived. So I'm hoping I will be able to start IUI again soon.

I am away for the weekend so catch up next week. Thank you for all the lovely messages - sorry I haven't had the chance to reply.



Liz
x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Liz - so sorry to hear your news. Men are so rubbish at times handling emotional situations. He was just taking out his disappointment on you. I hope you manage to make it up this weekend. I am exactly the same, that in the face of a negative result, I have to have a plan of what to do next. You go for it as soon as poss. I hope the weekend break helps.  

Sukie - glad to hear the laptop is back! 

Sailace - the anticipation for these kittinoogles is driving me crazy. Let us know if she pops at the weekend.

Kate - hope you have a good weekend and that the football gods are working in your favour! 

Ruthie - you have turned bubblicious crazy! I know what to get you for Christmas then!

Helen - hope you get some seriously big cuddles with DH this weekend! 

Hi Emily - hope you not working too hard. Is DH still enjoying the herbs? 

Lou - forget the bingo and just win the euromillions lottery instead. 

Emma - how you doing? 

I have a lovely day buying a few Christmas nick nacks. Got my progesterone results which were 96, so I am pleased with that too. I just did not want to be taking the Clomid, have no ovulation and in the meantime it was making my endo worse, so some progress has been made.

Hope you all have a good weekend. May pop back on Sunday!

Lots of love,
Caddy x



Jane - not long til those jabs! When do you start?

Beth - any luck with the ball gowns? Good luck with your clinic. I think you have got every right to be firm and I wish I had had closer monitoring. My con was so rubbish, I even suggested what does I should be on. Looking back, I cringe at the thought that I ever used that clinic. So naive!

Tamsn - good news re your DH's job. Bet that is a relife!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Liz- Sorry to hear A/F came, hope you do start the IUI soon 
Caddy- Its great to have a bit of retail therapy, have a good weekend 
Kate- Just found out that we are playing you Sunday!!!!! So I won't say good luck 
Ruthie- I realised after I left my post I missed you off earlier (sorry) have a lovely weekend x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Evening ladies

*Liz*, so sorry AF got you  and dh clearly didn't help matters! Men, can't live with 'em...

*Caddy*, glad your test results were good! So what's next for you?

*Sukie* welcome back!

*Beth* I hope your retail therapy was successful! There's nothing like a new frock 

*Tamsin*, have a lovely weekend!

*Ruthieshmoo*, hold that thought!!! Here's some baby dust to help us all along this month (oh and some more bubble! Really loving all the bubbles!  )   

Hi Janie, Sailaice, emilycaitlin, Loobyloo, Katyloulou and anyone else I may have missed! Hope you're all having a good Friday night. 

Well my dh was soooo lovely - after having words on Thursday morning I had an unbelievably busy and stressful day at work (and another today   ) and when I finally got home, he had tidied, washed up, changed the sheets, done some washing, and cooked dinner!!! Love the lovely dh    And no you can't have him he's MINE!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruthie * - hey, thanks for that!!!

*Helen* - Glad your hubby made you happy again....doing those little chores is so much more meaningful than any bunch of flowers or chocs isn't it

Off to spread some bubbles to you all!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles, whoever sent them - you have all gone bubble mad on here  .  Am sending some back to you all  

Still no AF for me, I know its coming, got terrible PMT, had a totally crappy day and feel very fed up, not sure whats wrong with me, I don't usually feel like this.  I think its because I feel nervous about the injections  and I am knackered.  Have got to got the football tomorrow too with a clients which I could do without, roll on Sunday and I can have a day off finally. Am trying to remain calm but its not working very well.

Sorry for the moan and the me post

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

One kitten was born this morning about 7am!! A fantastic little tortoiseshell girl!! Only one but I am pleased as it was her first litter!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hello just popping in to say Sail congrats on the birth of the kitten!  I bet its so cute


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations Miss Kitty!!!  I'm looking forward to a cute kitten photo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls! Im finally here! I was feeling so tired yesterday so didnt get chance to post.

*Jane* - u will be fine with the injections hun but know u are really nervous about them, once u have done one it will all be ok.

*Caddy* - no i definitley wont be having any hangovers when i do my placement in A and E!

*Tamsin* - my placement last week was with the infection control nurses and was really interesting.

*Helen* - your poor DH but glad he done all the cleaning - does he want to come and do mine now?!!

*Sailaice* - thanks for the bubbles  Awww and a kitty was born. Im getting all tearful now.

*Darl* - sorry u are feeling so down hun but its understandable after everything u have been through.

*Liz* - sorry it was a BFN.

*Sukie* - yay your DH is home! Yes Reading have spurs tomorrow so wont wish u luck either!! lol

Hi to *Kathryn, lou, emilycaitlin, ruth* and anyone else ive missed.

Not much going on with me - this little kitten got up our stairs last nite outside our house and hubby brought it in and the cat and my dog were having a right old scrap! So thats that idea of getting a cat as well right out the window!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Right im all puffed out as blown u all bubbles now!!

Just saw some FF on here has over 50,000 bubbles!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Sailaice  congrats on the little one . Have you chosen a name yet?
  
  Helen  I think I need to send my Dh round for some pointers   (I can't complain mine does 60% of the house work, just not bathrooms!)

  Jane  The waiting part is usually worse, as its all the anticipation building up, I can get myself in a right tizz about things if it's something I dread (i.e flighing!)

  Kate  So getting a cat is out the window, what type of dog do you have?

  Just dropped my mum off to the airport, I'm soo crap at that sort of stuff I always end up crying and then looking like a fool walking though the airport!
Thanks for all the bubbles I'm up to a hundred now!

Love Sukie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww sukie - i cried the other week when me and hubby took my brothers to the airport - i think i was crying coz i wanted to be going with them and was supposed to be but i was only 6 days post op so i couldnt fly  Plus my brothers are only 14 and 17 and i thought they would get lost!!

I have a 19 month old Alsatian called Cookie  She is our substitutue baby!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Kate where do your brothers live or were they going on a trip? I love dogs but we couldn't agree on a type of dog, so we got cats. My mum went mad everytime I spoke to the cats Telling them to "say hello to nanny!" she would say they're not babies! (secretly she liked it)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

awww! I know mums are like that arnt they?!! My mum loves being called Grandma and always says to me "tell cookie hi from grandma!!" Think my mum is mad at times!

My brothers dont live far from me but they were flying out to Spain for a weeks holiday - my mum and her partner were already in Spain but my brothers flew out later as they wanted to watch the Reading V Arsenal match! My aunty lives in Spain so i was gutted as i wanted to go visit her as well.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

It would be nice to have a break away somewhere, are your family back yet, do you get out to see your Aunt much. Me and Dh are off to Vegas at the end of the month, time has started to drag waiting for it to come around. (Dh is working a few days out there and asked for me to come along)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow vegas sounds good u lucky thing!

I think me and hubby will go out to spain some time next yr when im on study leave.

I dont really get to see my aunty much, i saw her last yr in october when we all went out for a holiday then i didnt see her till july this yr where she came over as my uncle sadly passed away. But apart from that its not easy.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry about your Uncle passing away  , 
This is our main holiday for the year and we wouldn't have been able to afford it if Glen's work wasn't paying for a bulk of it. (so we are going to make the most of it) 
Have a good evening and I'll catch up tomorrow if your on line x
Love Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Liz - sorry AF arrived 

Sailaice - How cute is this kitten on a scale of 1 to 10?!!!!  Can't wait to see piccies!

Sukie - Have a lovely time in vegas!!

Kate - If you aren't going to stay with your anunty when you are in spain, I can recommend a good website for villas etc, very cheap!

Hi to Jane, Helen, Tamsin, Darl, Emma, Caddy, Kathryn and Ruth and anyone else.  I'm off to do some bubble blowing now!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

AF arrived this morning  

I'll need to pull myself together - injections start tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone all still on the 2ww    

Sorry no personals feeling a bit down.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls 

*Sukie* - Thanks hun - my uncle was 81 yrs old so had a good life really. Was really emotional though as it was a shock really that he had passed away. Hope u had a good evening last nite? Thats good that your hubbys boss is playing for some of the holiday!

*emilycaitlin* - thanks hun i will knock on your door if i dont find somewhere! The flat next to my auntys apartment is usually free and cheap so if it is booked i will get the website off u xx

*Jane* - Sorry AF came but great for starting the IUI. Babes u will do fine.

Kate xx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi 

Janie - sorry AF arrived but you are on the next step of this journey now.  I hope all goes well with the injections.    

Kate - All this talk of holidays is reminding me I need sometime in the sun.  I am 30 next March and we will go somewhere for that.  I can't decide tho keep changing my mind about what sort of holiday I want.  I will only go away for one week as we miss the dog too much!!!.

Sailiace - I bet the kitten is so gorgeous can't wait to see the photo.

Sukie - you will have to let me know all about Vegas as that is one place I would like to go too next year.

Hi To Emilycaitlin, Caddy, Tasmin, Darl, Helen, Caddy, Emma, Liz, & Ruthie, sorry if I missed you.

I have had a nice w/end.  Friends wedding on Friday which was lovely.  Been out for a lovely walk with the dog today.  The autumn can be gorgeous, found a lovely little pub and stopped for nice glass of wine, looking over the mountains and River, I love Wales!!!

Hope you are all ok.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Jane  Really sorry to hear about your A/F coming.   I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that this is the month for you xx

Kathryn  We went to Las Vegas two years ago as part of our honeymoon and I loved it! There is such a buzz about the place. Defiantly would recommend going!  

Kate  Well done on today I didn't watch the match as I was at my friends four year old birthday party. We just got a chinese last night and stayed in for some "quality time".

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend!
Love Sukie xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just popping in to see if you are all having a good weekend. Bit chilly, mind!

Jane - sorry about the old witch. Still at least you can move onwards and upwards now! Good luck! 

Sailace - hope we are going to get a kitty photo soon to cheer us all up!

Must dash!

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just a quickie, as at work.  Sorry AF arrived Jane, , this is the start of a whole new chapter xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are ok


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes girls


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies hope u all had good weekends?

*Jane* - just wanted to wish u lots of good luck - i have a feeling in my waters that it will work for u    Please stay on here and post (thats if nobody else minds?)

*Kathryn* - yes u will need to go away for your 30th birthday! And somewhere very hot! In the yr 2010 i will turn 30 but at the same time my brothers will turn 21 and 18 so thinking we would have one massive party!! And by then i will be still posting on this thread!! Your weekend sounded lovely with the wedding and the pub. What kind of dog do u have? Name? Age?

*sukie* - chinese - yum!! We went to my mums yesterday and had a roast dinner which was lovely! I know - sorry but YESSSS!!! Reading needed that win!! My brothers were at the match - lucky things!!

hi to *lizzy, emilycaitlin, sailaice, emma.b, liz, caddy, lilyella, helen, ruthie, tamsin, lou and darl.*

Kate xxxx​


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi Guys, sorry i haven't been around on here for a while but i'm having a bit of a strange month.
I was using the ov pee sticks and nothing came up positive all month, so i thought i didn't ovulate. Today i'm cd 24 and did an early pregnancy test(25 mui) and it has come up faint positive! The instructions say that any colour line is a positive, but i'm so worried that it will dissapear and i'll get AF. I have now done 4 tests and they are all a faint but definate line. Yesterday i felt really sick all day, but put it down to a bug, and i couldn't drink my green tea as usual. Am i being too hopeful?
I am scared as what to think. I'm not due on til saturday and it's going to be a long wait.

Lilyella xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

aww lilyella u poor thing - well a faint line is a line and i guess all u can do is give it a couple of days and test again.

If not then go to the doctors who can give u a blood test to know for sure.

Congrats hun

Kate xxx​


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Lilyella - I agree with Kate, a line is a line, can you get a blood test otherwise this week will drive you mad!!!

Kate - Are you working today?  My dog is called Rosie, she is one year old and is a Springer Spaniel.  She really helps with this whole ttc thing, she is so much fun and fills the house a bit more.  My brother took her out for the day on Saturday and it was so quiet without her.

Sailiace - hows kitty?

Jane - hope the injections are going ok?

Sukie - thanks for the tip on Vegas I will get some brochures.

Hi to everyone else, time for work, catch up later.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kathryn 

Nope i am not working today - am meeting a friend from work at work at 11am though!!

I know dogs are so helpful arnt they? We have a 19 month old Alsatian and i love her to bits!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Did you all have a good weekend I am having a great cycle I am so destressed and don't even know what CD I'm on!! I also feel so much in love with DH!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Kate, I will still post here if thats ok with everyone.

My leg hurts today, just feels like a bruise coming but I suppose thats normal  Kate, your a nurse and a dab hand with injections, cant you come and live with me for the next two weeks


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

As per usual I haven't caught up after being away for the weekend. We had a good time with our friends in Poole, and had lots of walks and fun with their two kids. I'm glad we got away for a couple of days.

Jane, I tend to get bruises when I start injecting - although I do it in the stomach, but I find after a couple of days, as you get more used to injecting, it doesn't happen as much. I hope it didn't hurt too much. 

I have called the clinic - hoping to start again straight away, but it went to answerphone, so I'm hoping someone will call back ASAP!

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finally got time to read through the posts.

Lillyella - a line is a line hun, I would go and get a blood test done just to confirm but this sounds like very positive news to me    Congrats xxx

Helen - how are things at work now?  Hope its less stressful this week.

Liz -   .  Hope you are ok

Sukie - Yes, you were right the anticipation was far worse than the jab!  Sorry to hear you were upset at the airport with your Mum - I get like that too but hope your feeling better now.

Kathryn - Glad you had a good weekend - I love weddings.  The pub with the great view sounds lovely, this time of year is my favorite as long as it stays dry of course.

Sailaice - have you got a name for the new kitten yet?  Dont you feel better not knowing what cd you are on?  

Emma - hope you and DH are having a nice time together while he is home

Emily - dont work too hard Hun, hope you are ok

Kate - have a nice day with your friend

Hi to Lizzy, Caddy, Ruth, Tamsin, lou, Darl and anyone I have missed

    to all still waiting

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - you must have posted at the same time as me. Glad you had a nice weekend away, it was probably just what you both needed.  Lets hope the clinic call you soon.  Can you start again this cycle do you think or do you need to have a months break?  I'm not sure how it works.


Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No names yet!

Very good news Lilyella!!  

Janie sorry AF arrived, why would anyone mind if you posted here? I don't. I like the fact that anyone can post here no matter what your going through we all have the same goal no matter what path we are on.


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Just phoned my GP, who wants me to go in on fri ( 5 days wait!) and have a blood test. I'm not due on til then, i wish i hadn't tested now, as this could all go tits up and i get AF. Why oh why didn't i wait until later in the week  before i tested? Feel like i'm in turmoil now!  I just read that a positive result before AF is due can end end in early m/c in 50% of cases. I feel sick with worry and anxiety. I am trying to keep positive 

Forgive me for not doing personals, i will come back to do them later when i've calmed down.
lilyella xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lillyella - I have everything crossed for you, I hope this BFP sticks    .  It is a long wait till your apt with the doctor but we are all here for you  

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lilyella I have everything crossed for you hunni!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Lilyella        for Friday! I hope you get your BFP.

I have just had a call from the clinic, we start again on Wednesday - hurrah!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls am back from lunch with my friend who has newly qualified as a staff nurse!

*sailaice* - i had a good weekend thanks. Glad u are feeling good about things 

*Jane* - good luck with the injections. I would be happy to do your injections for u! Are u putting them in at the right angle and in slightly different places each time as that will help cease any bruising.

*liz* - glad u had a good couple of days away always helps. I hope u can start another cycle soon.

*lilyella* - i hope your appointment comes round soon and i know its so easy to say but try and stay positive and im sure u have nothing to worry about.

Kate xxxx​


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie as work is still very stressful this week... I wanted to wish Lillyella good luck!!    I would hate to have to wait so long. Could you go a private medical centre and pay for a test maybe? Don't know how much that would cost though.

Liz, its great you can start again so quickly, hope this is your lucky month.   

Sailaice glad you're feeling destressed - enjoy it hun, you deserve it!

Jane, you are brave doing the injections yourself! Hopefully it'll get easier with practice? Sounds like you're coping well though.

Hi to everyone else!

Nothing much from me today - just looking forward to Friday!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen dont work too hard hun 

Am quite bored now not being at work - might go and do some tidying!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi

Sorry i've not been on for a while. Been feeling a bit low since re-starting the clomid. Have been horrible to DH even though he is lovely to me and now feel really guilty for spoiling our time together. On Sunday we went to the rememberance service on the camp which was really sad. 10 lads from the camp have died in the last year and their families were there. It really brought home to me what DH does for a job and how dangerous it can be, most of the time I try not to think about it. Today I feel a little bit better so thought I'd see how everyone is doing.

Janie- Good luck with the IUI  

Sailace- Congrats on the kitty, can't wait to see a photo. 

Liz- Sorry about the BFN, but glad you are starting your next cycle soon.   Glad you enjoyed you w/e in Poole. That is where my DH is based, we were there on Sunday.

Lillyella- You must be going  . I really hope this is your month   

Kate- Glad you had a nice lunch. How's the cleaning going?

Helen- Sorry to hear work is stressful.

Kathryn- How are you my clomid buddy? Any s/e?

Sukie- Wish I was going to Las Vegas. It sounds great.

Hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Just returned from a preliminary Christmas shop and ended up buying stuff for myself! Whoops!!!!

Jane - I have to say that I did find the jabs too bad using one of those pens and I used to alternate legs. Oooo I don't know about doing them in the tum like Liz. She is a very brave girl. You must stay on the thread Jane so we know how you are getting on.

Liz - glad you had a nice weekend and have got the green light to go again asap. Excellent news! 

Sailace - how is little kitty getting on?

Emma - glad to hear you are feeling a bit brighter. Clomid can do evil things! I am sure your DH understands.

Lilyella - got everything crossed for you. A positive is a positive. It is so nice to hear a fellow endo girly have some luck too. 

Kate - hope you have been having a nice day off. Monday is a good day to have off to make a lovely long weekend.

Helen - I know what you mean about roll on Friday. How terrible on a Monday. I hope you manage to have a stress free evening putting your feet up.

Hi to Darl, Tamsin, Sukie, Emily (how's you?), Kathryn, Ruth, Lou and Lizzy! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls, don't know if you can remember me, but I joined about four weeks ago and then went on holiday to the US.  Had my period whilst I was on holiday (naturally), I knew it was coming because my boobs were as sore as hell.  This is the final cycle before we start IUI, I'm dreading taking the Clomid, I really am  , I'm due on in about two weeks.  Does Clomid take long to get from the chemist does anyone know ??  

Hope you are all well, anyway !!

Nora
xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Nora! Good to see you back. Bl**din' AF - it always knows when you are on holiday.

Re the Clomid, I had a private prescription and took it to Boots and they had it in stock and just handed it over.


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah thanks for that Caddy, I'll take it to Boots tomorrow. Yeah the AF was a pain, but to be honest it was not too bad - I've definitely noticed a change since starting the acu !


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

aaaaarrrghhhhh - I'm still at work, today is getting on my nerves now!!!

Kate - I'm not actually sure what angle I should be putting the needle in  , the nurse at the clinic didn't mention this to me.  I just jabbed it in quickly and straight down - is this right  Glad you had a nice lunch with your friend.  how did the housework go?

Helen - so sorry to hear that work is still crappy.  Hope things improve soon and you are less stressed.

Emma - sorry you have been having a hard time and feeling low.  Bloody clomid it really turned me into an emotional wreck and I gave DH a bad time too.  Hope you feel better soon.

Caddy - Crikey, Christmas Shopping.  I haven't even thought about Christmas yet - lets hope we all get a BFP for Christmas.  I wish I had one of those pen things, mine are the old fashioned type of injection.  Not sure I would be brave enough to do it mu tummy wither but I did read on here somewhere that it hurts less in the tummy - maybe I'll give it a go.

Nora - nice to see you.  of course we remember you.  I used Boots too for my clomid scripts and thy had it in stock.  Good luck with it chuck, not everyone has bad s/e's so hopefully you will be ok.  I was fine the first month and the second month I was very emotional.  The only other thing was that I had quite a bit more ovulation pain and bloating in the second half of my cycle.  What dose are you going to be on?  Glad acupunture is helping.

Liz - so pleased that you can get going again this week - we are IUI buddies    Have you got a pen thing for your injections?

Hi to everyone else.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

PS - Kate, I just read your diary.  I hope AF stays away for you          

Jane xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Jane, no I use normal syringes - what about you?

Kate       

Welcome back Nora, sorry I have never had Clomid so i can't answer your question - sorry. Did you have a good time in the States?

Caddy - you have to start the Christmas shopping next week!

Hi Emma, we were in Poole because my b/f lives there. They moved there about 6 years ago as her DH works for JP Morgan, and it relocated down that way. Where does you DH work?

Helen, sorry to hear that work is stressful  

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Liz, I'm on the normal syringes and needles too.  

Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi everyone ! Janie - I am a nurse, but to my shame it's yonks since I gave a subcut injection  ...however, from what I can remember it does go in at a slight angle, however, the needle is so short that I'm sure it will be ok giving it straight in. Are you doing a good 'pinch' when you inject ?? Have you googled it ??

yes, my time in the US was great, I tried to forget about this whole damn fertility business, it was a relief to not be thinking about my womb and ovaries for once !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nora - good for you trying to put all of this out of your mind for a while - I did that the last 2 cycles and felt so much better about it all, I felt like I was loosing the plot slightly before!!!  I didn't know you were a nurse, thanks for the tips on the injections, as you say the needle is so small it cant make much difference if it goes straight in but I'll try doing it on a slight angle tonight.  And yes I am doing a good pinch - there's plenty to pinch on my thunder thighs  

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've been off all day, but out and aboout, so didn't get on line till later.

Jane - Good Luck with the injections, straight in is fine in a more fatty area, it's just if you are doing it in the arm or somewhere like that that you would need to go in at an angle, so don't worry!!  

Lilyella - Fingers crossed for you hun!

Nora - Your trip sounds good!

Liz - Good luck for Wednesday!!

Helen - Hope work improves for you.  What do you do?

Kathryn - How are you?

Caddy - very impressive for the christmas shopping, although lol at buying yourself things instead! 

Sailaice - How is the kitten coming along?

Kate - How are you doing?  Any more assignments in progress?

Hi to darl, Tamsin, Ruth, Emma, Sukie, Lou and lizzy xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the good vibes, so far so good. Went and bought a clear blue digital test and did it this afternoon( although it says to do it first thing in morning) and it was a   I am in shock and DH is away so i have no one to share it with.I can't believe it's positive when i'm not due on for another 4 days. I am really worried that i'll get AF. Going to docs to confirm by blood test on fri. Bet i will test everyday in the meantime!  

Sailaice how's the kitten doing?

Janie you're doing so well with injections, doesn't sound easy.    

Emily hope you're ok xxxxxxxxx

Caddy, yeah it's always good to hear an endo gal get a bfp! ( need major sticky vibes now)

Hi to flaming Nora, Magpie, katyloulou, and kamac80,   to you all

love lilyella xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

lilyella said:


> Thanks everyone for all the good vibes, so far so good. Went and bought a clear blue digital test and did it this afternoon( although it says to do it first thing in morning) and it was a  I am in shock and DH is away so i have no one to share it with.I can't believe it's positive when i'm not due on for another 4 days. I am really worried that i'll get AF. Going to docs to confirm by blood test on fri. Bet i will test everyday in the meantime!
> 
> Sailaice how's the kitten doing?
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!! Fantastic news


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi all!

  Lilyella Congrats on the   I hope the days go quickly to Fri xx 
  Kate Hope you enjoyed your day off x 
  Jane good luck with the injection tonight
  Caddy hope you enjoyed your Christmas shopping, I really need to start some soon!
  Hi Nora, good luck for this cycle  
  Emma Hope you feel better soon  
  Helen hope work starts to calm down for you x

  I'm off to a consultant again on Fri and hopefully she will agree to give us clomid but I've heard from another Dr that she is not to keen to give clomid out because of the risks of multiple births, so fingers crossed! 
  I hope everyone else is well x
  Love Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi My Lovely Ladies!!

Just tried taking some pics of   they are all poo   I think it's because she is so dark!!

Sukie I think the risks of clomid multiple births are really low hunni, talk to your consultant about how you feel and try and get some background research on it. I always try to do that but get white coat fright when I get there 

Nora! Course we remember you, I'm so glad your back   Did you have a nice time?? Apart from 

Lilyella!! Am so excited for you hunni!!! Have you rang DH??

Em the kitten is fine thanks, How are you and how are you feeling about this cycle?? Are you doing anything differently? When are you back to see your consultant and how long have you left on Clomid!?

Liz thanks for the pm   How are you? I can't wait until we are IUI buddies I feel really good that I will have you as you are always a great help  

Caddy I totally need to go Christmas shopping!! Me and DH are saving up and going to do a mad shop in a couple of weeks! eeek not long now! I dread putting the christmas tree up as somehow the baubles end up in cat baskets and the cats hanging off branches  

Emma I am so sorry you have been feeling low on clomid   It will get easier babe. Try not to do too much have lots of TLC time and curling up with good books and mushy dvd's. Acupuncutre usually helps chill you out.

Helen how is your cycle going?? I am totally destressed and this might sound crazy but I really love DH again   we have been really in tune and everything is going really well, I feel I am going to be lovely and prepared for IUI.

Kate  how are you babe?? Are you going to be getting clomid now?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lillyella -   that is fantastic news I am so happy for you, at last a   well done, roll on Friday hey?

Emily - thanks for the tips chick, I put it in at a very slight angle tonight and grabbed a fleshy bit of my leg and it was a lot easier.

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, lots been going on!

Had a great w/e - hotel was lovely, food was excellent, spa was great and the body massage, dreamy!!
Well we now have our new front door - is really weird, keep expecting to see the old door there! DH also now has his much awaited Sky HD - amazing picture quality! So now all that's really left is finding a decent tradesman to decorate the hall, stairs and landing! Should be getting the final quote today!

*lilyella* - Congratulations on your  and  for Friday! I'm sure it'll be fine

*Caddy* - Wow, that's an excellent CD21 test result! Glad you enjoyed your priliminary shop!! I really need to get started my Xmas shopping!

*Sukie* - Wow, our cats are so alike!

*Jane* - Sorry to heat AF showed over the weekend  Hope the injections are going ok?

*Kathryn* - Glad you had a nice weekend, sounds lovely

*Sailaice* - Congrats on your new bubs! Was it just the one in the end? I'm also having a good month cycle wise, as like you, I've no idea what CD I am, given my 2 AF's in one month, so just going with the flow. Am also feeling all loved up with DH - must have been our w/e away!

*Liz* - Glad to hear you enjoyed your w/e and  for tomorrow!

*Helen* - Did I miss something? What's happening Friday?

*Emma* - Sending you some ...sorry sunday was a bit emotional for you and DH

*Nora* - Welcome Back. Glad you had as good holiday, but sorry that AF showed 

*Kate* - Glad you enjoyed your day off and lunch with your friend  Hope AF stays away! Also sending you big ....see you are having a few probs in the family dept...hope you manage to work things out.

 to *Darl, Ruthie, Lou and Emily*

Tamsin
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls!

Lilyella, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  So excited, I actually clapped my hands with glee and the people in the office all looked at me!  Got everything crossed for your blood test on Friday, make sure you tell us how you get on. 

Sailaice, you made me laugh at the thought of baubles in the cat baskets and cats in the tree!     My cycle is going really well this month, maybe because we've got an appt coming up I haven't been stressing about it so much this month.  I disagree with my online chart though, I think I ov'd two days earlier than it does!   Can't work that one out but I reckon I'm right!  Glad to hear you and dh are happy, isn't it lovely to feel so close and not stressed out by ttc for once?  

Tamsin, your spa weekend sounds lovely, I'm jealous! Do you really notice a big difference with HDTV then? Friday is my first appointment at the hospital gynae clinic. I'm quite excited even though I know they'll probably just want to fill in some paperwork and i won't actually see the consultant, but at least it feels like we're finally starting to make some progress.

Whoops just noticed the time - so busy at work, and the awful trains this morning foiled my plot to get in early and get a head start today (it took me over two hours to get to work!!   ).  So just time to say hi to everyone and thanks for the hugs, they're much needed.  I've blown you all some bubbles!

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls - I have a mad busy day ahead with clients arriving in the next half hour, so just popping on to say Hi to everyone.  Sorry no time for personals but will try and get on again later.  ope you all have a good day.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

PS - helen - thanks for the bubbles   right back at ya!! x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles helen!!  two hours to get to work  I can't wait to retire  I hate working now I think it's pointless I want to do something where I am making a difference to the world.

Tamsin it is really great. I think I was that loopy on clomid and I had a lot of stress from other people (not in my life people) that now I am away from everything to do with Clomid it's like a mist has been lifted from my life and I am enjoying everything again!! Going to sunbeds tonight jkust because I can


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

*emma.b* - Sorry u are feeling a bit low hun - i think we all do from time to time - well i know i do anyway. Remeberance day must really hit home to u at times and can understand why u worry when hubby goes away to work. I didnt clean in the end i couldnt be bothered!!

*caddy* - Im glad u brought some stuff for yourself - thats a great idea!

*Nora* - of course we remember u  Good luck with the clomid.

*Jane* - I didnt do any housework in the end!! As far as i know with injections u place them in at a 45 degree angle and jab it straight in, like nora says though make sure u can pinch some fat as well (sorry that sounds awful) but its true!!

*Liz* - thanks for thinking of me and i hope AF stays away as well but know shes only playing games with me as always!!

*emilycaitlin* - Im ok thanks. U? My first essay isnt due in until january and i dont have my first tutorial until the end of november so i will start on it then!

*Sukie* - good luck for the appointment on friday.

*sailaice* - im ok hun. I have no idea still about the clomid until the appointment so just a waiting game really! Im hopeing they wont bother with clomid and refer us straight for treatment.

*Tamsin* - Glad u had a lovely weekend away u lucky girl! Thanks for the hugs - family problems will sort itself out eventually was just feeling down about it yesterday.

*Hi to lizzyB, kathryn, lilyella, helen, ruthie, lou and darl*

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Helen - DOH, stupid me, of course, Friday is your appt!  Is DH able to go with you?  Oh yes, the picture is amazing!  Only a handful of HD channels at the mo, but you can really see the difference!  We get Sky + thrown in too, so that's so cool, to be able to Pause "live" TV!!

P.S. thanks for all the Bubbles rec'd everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH keeps forgetting to ring up about SKY HD I am going to tell him to ring up tonight!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS LILYELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Fantastic news! Hang in there til Friday! 

Sailace - glad you are feeling all chilled and loved up. It is nice to get back to a bit of normality. My cat loves the baubles as well, but it is the foiled wrapped choocy decorations that drive her wild (and my DH who sneaks down in the middle of the night to eat them and then the next day says he had to because he was "feeling funny").  My cat knocks them off the tree then scoots round after them, flinging them in the air! Mental! 

Hi Kate - hoping too that the old witch stays away for you.   

Tamsin - gald you had a fab weekend away. And now you have got ypur super duper tv you will never want to leave the home again! I too was surprised by my high prog result, but it was such a relief to know it was working, as it can aggravate the endo.

Poor you Helen, with a two hour journey in today. It does nothing for the stres levels. Good luck for Friday.  I fnd it just feels good to be doing something positive and feel like you are moving forward.

Good luck to you too for Friday, Sukie!   I agree with what Sailace said about the Clomid. They have to tell you that there is a risk of multiple births, but it is low. You only need to look at the Clomid thread re BFPs to see that there are not loads of twins or triplets. There is a much greater chance of twins with IVF. (Not that I would mind... )

Hi Emily - how's it going?

Ruthie - where are you? Hope you are ok.

Hi to Nora and Kathryn and Darl and Lizzy B.

Am going to blow you al some bubbles as I will not be around for a couple of days and it will be something to remember me by! Sniff...... 

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

How are you all?  I've just been to the beauticians for a pamper morning, really looking forward to it, got there, the beauticians daughter is ill, so I had to come home again!    Going again on Monday though!!  

I know I will sound really thick here, but what is the difference between normal sky and sky HD?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

SKY HD is high definition and is made for the new HDMI tv's. It's all about a better picture and stuff  

Caddy Please don't go, where will you be?? How long for??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, I see............!!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Am just going to visit my Mum and do some Christmas shopping! (Again!!!!!!!)

Fear not - I shall be returneth by Thursday eve.

Sob.............


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Caddy - We'll miss you!!!  (If you bring us back some expensive pressies we may be able to cope a bit better though....)


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

All these kind words are making me sob into my computer............ 

Don't know if I will be able to afford to bring you anything back after all those things I will be buying for myself!  May manage a turnip for Tiny Tim to share with you.........................


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

...... Hi everyone.. sorry been working away   

Lilyella - Congratualtions!!!!! so good to have a BFP here spures us all on! 

Karmac - Been reading your 2ww diary.. not long now!!  

Sailiace - I have missed the kittens yet?  

Hello to everyone else, Darl,Caddy,Emilycaitlin,Emma, Emily & Tasmin sorry if i've missed anyone!!

Off to Devon on Thurs for a couples long weekend  ... one of the girls is bringing her 3 year old daughter (v cute) but also her 8 months PG belly!!!  I'm sure I will cope!

Rxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girlies 

Tamsin - u are so lucky having sky + and a new HD tv!!

caddy - u cannot leave us to go shopping!!! lol   

emilycaitlin - u poor thing and how annoying! I hate that when u are looking forward to something!

Ruth - u will have a lovely weekend away and im sure the pregnant lady will be sensitive with u i hope.

Kate xx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies. Blimey a lot can happen in a few days.

Liz sorry about A/F- Its so disappointing every time. Lots of love -  hope you enjoyed your weekend away. 

Helen your DH sounds wonderful I hope he can make it Friday with you.

Jane, its ok to moan on here I I've done my fair share and everyone is lovely and understanding. Sorry about A/F lots of love. 

Sailaice - i need to see the pic of the baby puddy. (puddy is my DH nickname for Molly our cat). you sound so loved up with DH its wonderful. I thought you'd freaked at the cost of Sky and told them to stick it!!

Kathryn, sounds like a lovely weekend at the wedding. We love wales too- Snowdonia is fab. DH and I drove through there last year, we stopped off at Snowdon and I said 'shall we climb it' I am a bit of an impulsive nutter. DH is 53 and we both were there in our shorts and flip flops.  Most people had boots and water and stuff but we got out of the car and walked up 'the pig route'. Took us hours not the best idea I've ever had!!

Lilyella- OMG that is fab news- all my love and everything crossed that it stays that way.

Emma- sorry about your emotional day Sunday. I think relationships can get very strained when your TTC. Your not alone.

Caddy- hi am taking your advice and that of lots of other laides on ICSI chat room and made an appointment with my consultant- will keep you posted. we are now planning to go for 4th try in January. Go mad with the Christmas shopping especially if your chosing somehting for yourself!!

Hi to Suki, Tamsin, Kate and all other ladies on the site.

I've been a bit down. Can't seem to focus on anything- nothing really seems important at the moment. DH is very worried and fed up with me. Not really interested in   either. He's wonderful and patient but I feel rotten and I can't shake the blues. Anyway we are singing on Friday - got a gig (DH and I are a duo) so that should take our minds off babies, then weekeend  in Worcester.

Anybody watching BBC tonight about IVF 9pm with Dr Robert Winston- I always wished he was my consultant!!

Speak later
Beth.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey All,

Well just been watching "This Morning", which had Prof Winston (ahead of that programme on TV tonight), on and it's official - If you want to get PG - HAVE LOTS OF SEX !!!!!! Did anyone else watch it? It's so nice to hear a straight talking Consultant!! He certainly plugged Laparoscopys a lot!

*Kate* - Well DH "won" the HD ready TV thru work, so that was a right result. So HD was a must.

*Emily* - Sorry to hear about your aborted trip to the beauticians. Hope all is well for Monday

*Ruthie* - hope you manage to have a nice time in Devon despite your friend being heavily PG

*Caddy* - Enjoy your shopping!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi tamsin i see! Yes i watched this morning as well - i wish i had the time and energy for lots of sex believe me!!! Me and hubby work shifts and sometimes hardly see each other or are too tired!!

Darl - its normal to feel how u are feeling especially after what u have been through. Were u offered counselling or anything after what has happened? I think it should have been to help u try and deal with things. I didnt know u and hubby sang - what kind of songs do u do? I will be watching the Robert Winston programme tonight.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry Kate - that was said somewhat tongue in cheek - of course we know having lolts of sex helps, but it isn't always that straight forward is it!!!  Especially when your GP then says, too much, can be as bad!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - oh im so sorry - it wasnt meant to come out like i was having a go at u - i was laughing when i wrote it! I just find it funny when the GP's and all the fertility specialists u see always harp on about "having regular and lots of sex" when we all think - yeah that would be great BUT.....

So apologies if i came across all wrong and as if i was having a go at u because i really wasnt having a go - am i making any sense here?!!!

Robert Winston is a bit like my own fertility consultant which some people dont like but i think i would rather be told straight than dancing around me!!

Kate xx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Caddy, clinic offered nothing. I'm gonna tear into them a bit. I want to know what the selection criteria is for sperm- how they pick the good stuff, how come some of my eggs were overcooked and some not ready at egg collection and how comes I was only checked 3 x during my stim phase when some ladies are being checked 2 x daily. And why I've not had counselling and why it didn't bloody work again!!!!!!!!!! ARgggh. If I thought that by having sex I could get a baby I would never get out of bed. My sex sessions cost £4000 a go with no guarantee.

Can you tell I'm fed up!!! 

Tamsin the words straight talking and consultant don't mix.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Kate - just PM'd you! 

Darl - I hear what ya saying - but it was a refreshing change to hear one that actually had that combination!!!  I hope my post didn't offend in anyway, as I know it's harder in your situation, coz you have no option, but to go thru Tx... .....it was more a sarcastic quote than anything else! I hope you get some answers from the hospital....


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Feeling alot better today, thanks for all your kind words . I have been a very naughty girl  When I got home at lunch there was a letter from the police because I went 38 through a 30 speed camera . I was in a real panic at first because I already have six points !! Luckily three had expired, so back to 6 again now. Not something to be proud of I know but at least I won't feel like I'm lying to DH, when I say I have 6 he'll just think it's the original ones. Don't like to have secrets from him but I am always having a go at him for driving too fast and he has 0 points!! Better keep my mouth shut in future!! 

Beth- Sorry you have been feeling fed up. I'm sure your DH understands. You have been through such a lot recently. I hope your clinic gives you some answers.

Kate- Glad you didn't waste your day off by cleaning, hope you had a very chilled out afternoon.

Tamsin- I wish it was that easy too! It would spare us all alot of heartache. Are you going to watch the programme tonight. We're going to watch it together which is a first as DH usually avoids the subject.

Liz- My DH is in forces, based at Hamworthy. Alot of the ladies on my case-load work at JP Morgan.

Ruthishmoo- Have a lovely time in Devon. It's hard being around friends who are pg. It will be your turn soon  

Lillyella-          Fantastic news, hope all is well on Friday. 

HelenO- Not long until your appt. Is DH definatley able to make it?

Caddy- Have a good shopping trip and enjoy the time with your Mum.

Sailace- Hope to see a kitty pic soon!

Sukie-Good luck with your appt on Friday.

Flamingnora-Welcome back, glad you enjoyed your holiday. Sorry the  showed up.

Emilycaitlin- Hope you have a lovely pamper session on Monday and that they do it at a discounted price for cancelling today.

Bye for now

Emma x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Tamsin, honestly no offence taken. I was just letting off steam. We are all in the same situation. We're lucky that we've been able to fund this so far, some people don't have that option. 

Emma you naught girl.  At least you can fib with a straight face on this one as technically you do only have 6 points!!!!  

Just realised after how long...... that I've been posting on the 2ww trying to conceive naturally thread!. Ooops! I was never very precise but I like you all so much now can I stay!!!!

Just been talking to my mom about my god daughter who is 15 everyone is worried about her going out with an older guy (19 wow!) I ran off with DH when i was 17 and he was 39!!!!! 17 blissful years later so who can judge. Anyway point is now the family are concerned about her getting pregnant I've got to talk to her about birth control and all that- frankly I feel like saying- sod that chick get bonking all you can cause if you leave it too long who knows!! Not exactly the role model her mommy wanted for her!!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Whew - another busy day! I'm now just packing up to leave work, and I'll need to be in early tomorrow.   Thankfully this should only last for the rest of this week, then I'll hand the report in on Monday and have a couple of slack days to recover.  I wouldn't mind so much, but this is meant to be a team effort and I'm having to rewrite entire chapters of other people's work because it isn't up to scratch!   

Sorry for the rant, just need to let off some steam!  Off home now anyway.  Hope you're all doing well, sorry for the me post, can't keep up with you lot at the moment!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Emma - I hadn't thought of them doing it a discounted rate!!  It's definitely an idea!.........

I wathced the robert winston interview on this morning, and am tuning in tonight.  I think its a series isn't it?  I've bought next weeks tv guide and its on again next tuesday.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Helen


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think I can be bothered watching the Robert Winston thing, I am literally sick to the back teeth of reading/thinking about fertility. But if he has any good tips let me know !!   Me and my DH are trying to do the loads of sex thing, but sometimes it is a lot easier said than done !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all x
Just a quick one as I am knackered after work. Helen roll on the rest of the week then you can relax  
I'll make sure I write down some questions for the consultant, thanks for the heads up about the programme tonight, I'm recording it on sky+.
Take care and lots of   to all.
Love Sukie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

I was babysitting last nite although it was for a 12 and 8 yr old so not too bad!! I watched the Prof Winston programme which was quite tearful and getting opinuated her but i dont agree with the couple who done the sex selection.

*darl* - im really outraged that the clinic never offered u counselling as they should have done. You are right though and given me another line to use when ppl ask me about having a baby - that yes when me and hubby have tx our sex sessions will be costing around £4000! It doesnt matter that u have been posting on this thread and i want u to stay  Thats a difficult situation with your god daughter though.

*Tamsin* - thanks for the PM i have replied  I didnt take offence it was just the way i type things - its easier to come out and say it then write something down!! I knew u were being sarcastic when u wrote it and i was meant to sound sarcastic back but it didnt come across that way!! Anyway blew u some bubbles xx

*emma.b* - u naughty girl getting caught speeding!! My 3 points have just expired as i got caught 3 yrs ago! My hubby has 3 points and he is a policeman so we are not all perfect!!

*helen* - sorry work is so busy for u and people are not pulling their weight in helping u.

*emilycaitlin* - yes the BBC1 programme is on for 6 weeks - there is a load about it on the BBC website.

hi to everyone else and hope u are all ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls!!!

I taped the robert winston programme, as was watching I'm a celeb, so will have a look at it today.

How are you all?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emilycaitlin i am ok hun - hows u and how is work?

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm off this week, so relaxing (or trying to  ).  It's been really busy, so I'm glad to be out of there really!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope u have a lovely week off!

I am back to work next week as i have some hours to make up.

Yeah ive heard on my ward it has been really busy lately as well but then its coming up to christmas!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I had to make hours up on my childrens placement, it's so frustrating, if you've been ill, you can't help it!!!

Make the most of this last christmas free of work!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know because i wasnt too good a few months ago i have to make up my hours!

And i am working christmas day this year which is fine but i asked her for boxing day off and she stuck me on the early shift! Am a bit annoyed as i worked the 24/25/26 of december last year as well as new years eve and new years day! And what for? Peanuts!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OH MY GOD I had a really awfull night last night. Poor Miss Kitty was bleeding quite profusely from her nether regions!! I was really   everything ok now and I have given her some antibiotics. On the plus side kitten is as fat as butter! I couldn't get a decent pic..again   Oh my god I have just realised it's time to put up Christmas tree soon!!   

I have taped that IVFy type show last night so me and DH will be embroiled tonight. Didn't think I'd take it in after last night palarva!

Kate do you get time off for Christmas? I get about 8 days thank god! 

Em have a nice time relaxing, wish I was relaxing with you. Sooo could do without being at work.

Darl I know what you mean about the sick of fertility stuff. I am relieved not to be eating and breathing it! Back to the grind soon tho. Did you speak to your god daughter??

Helen   you sounded really stressed!! Have you got some time off for Christmas??

Emma bad news about the points, I luckily touch wood haven't had any yet!! I am quite a cautious driver mostly  

Tamsin I watched that this morning programme on my lunch at my mothers. It was very uncomfortable as she know we are having treatment and he was say HAVE LOTS OF SEX I almost thought for a split second she was going to say there you go thats all you need to do  

Ruthie you haven't missed the kittens   There is only one and she is a porker but also extremely unphotogenic  

Caddy Hurry back!! Don't worry I won't tell anyone about the tiffany necklace you are bringing me back  

sorry to anyone I have missed!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice i hope your kitty is ok? Oh that was so hard to resist the urge to write another name version there   

I dont really have any time off for christmas unless i can get boxing day off!!

Kate xx​


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I've popped in a few times in the past.  I think I may have ovulated (OPKs not given a positive but most of the other signs are there).  So I'm now on 2ww or there abouts.  I had a lap and dye done at the end of August and my follow up appointment is in December, so this is the last chance for a BFP before then (not that I'm putting any pressure on myself)!!!

Glad to hear that your cat seems OK this morning Sailace.

Morning Kate - sorry to hear that you have to work over Christmas.    Can you pick another date to have a fake Christmas with your dp?  Not the same I know, but better than nothing perhaps?

Hi to everyone else, not sure I will keep up with all the posts, but for the next 14 days I'll try!!!
Love,
Jen


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all,

*Darl* - Am so glad I didn't upset you. Was just saying to Kate, it's so easy to mis-interprate things on here! Did you get a response from the hospital? Hmmm yes, a real toughie with your God Daughter. I s'pose all you can do is give her the facts and leave the rest up to fate?

*Emma* - oh dear, sorry to hear about the points! Hope you enjoyed the programme - I recorded it with our new Sky+, so am eager to see if it worked! Hope so!

*Kate* - It's fun, this PMing lark isn't it!! God hope you can get some time off at Xmas  Doesn't seem very fair.

*Nora* - I know what you mean, a lot of what the experts say, is easier said than done! Like the classic "just relax and it'll happen" line

*Sailaice* - sorry to hear about the drama you had with Miss Kitty, but glad all is well with her and the new bub! What made me laugh about This Morning also, was how much Fern was saying sex..it's as if she couldn't help herself saying it!! Really wanted to hammer the point home!!!

Hi *Jen* -  for you during this 2WW.

*Emily* - Hope you're making the most of your week off! I can't wait for my time off at Xmas. Still, not long now!

Helen - Hope you are having a better day today?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

Hi Custard - welcome to the thread.  Glad you have ovulated - sending lots of    your way.

Darl -  did you get to speak with your God-daughter, that is a tough one, afraid I haven't really got any advice.

Sailaice - I hope your cat is OK, I would have panicked and not known what to do.

Liz - How are you - I think you are starting your next IUI today??  sending you lots of   and   

Emily - Glad you got some time off work, you seem to have been working very hard lately so you deserve a break, hope your enjoying it.

Emma - Sorry to hear about the points but good that three have already expired, you naughty girl.  I don't know how but I have managed to keep a clean licence, I often find myself going to fast.

Kate - its a shame you will have to work over Christmas, you do a wonderful job though.  Good idea from Jen to have a fake Christmas with you DH though, if your off on Boxing Day you could do it then  

Caddy - how was the shopping - have you made progress with the Christmas pressies?

Hi to Nora, Tamsin, Helen, Sukie, Kathryn and anyone I have missed.

Jane xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys-

Thanks for not telling me off too much about the points!

Dh and I watched the IVF programme together last night. I was pleased because DH took a real interest and asked loads of questions about what was going on and how it related to us having treatment. We had a lovely big   afterwards and for the first time I felt like we were in this together . 

I wasn't sure how I felt about the sex selection either Kate. It seemed a bit greedy to me when they had 4 lovely boys already. 

Jen- Glad to see you are back. Good luck with the  

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Emma I caught the first five minutes and saw the woman with the four boys I thought it was a bit greedy too and  

Janie How is this cycle going and the injections?  

Tamsin I know I think Fern either isn't getting it or really loves it!! I felt it was like sex blah blah sex blah blah SEX  

Custard good luck with this cycle honey!!   how are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace- How is Miss Kitty today? You must have ben really worried.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She's ok, I think it was maybe a bit of placenta or something left in and she has got it out. <---- ewww she is doing ok now. I have some tablets to "flush" her out and antibiotics to finish off any infection. Eeeesh i don't know when I was more stressed ttc or cat breeding!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - I reckon it's coz she really loves it!!! 

*Emma * - Glad watching the Pro brought you and DH closer togther. Having not watched it yet, but from what you have said about the sex selection bit, was it the scottish couple, who lost their daughter in a fire?

*Liz * - oh yes, good luck if today is your IUI

 *Jane*

 Everyone Else!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya jen  I think me and hubby will sort another day to have our christmas!!

Jane - hope the injections are getting easier for u.

hi to sailaice, emma and tamsin 

My AF came full flow earlier so back to trying again!!

I am doing a mini IQ quiz in chat at 1pm if any of u are around - there are bubbles to be won!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate so sorry AF arrived    Think I have missed the chat thing - I have never been in the chat room  

Injections are going ok so far.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

*Kate* - sorry the AF has arrived, I hope you win lots of bubbles in the quiz.

*Sailaice* - LOL    about watching This Morning with your mum. Glad to here Miss Kitty is on the mend.

*Emma* - I only watched bits of the IVF programme as I couldn't decide whether I wanted to watch it or not. Good that it brought you and DH closer about the whole ttc thing. We are clomid buddies. My side/effects haven't been too bad so far this month but I have had quite bad s/e's before on them, how are you feeling ?

*Janie* - you are being very brave with the injections, I have got everything crossed for you this month   

*Jen* - nice to meet you   

*Tasmin* - I am like you, can't wait to be off at Christmas. I am off on Thurs and Fri this week too which is nice, ooh to be part-time every week !!!

*Emilycaitlin* - hope your week off work is good, let me know what you think of the IVF programme?

Hi to *Sukie, Caddy, Nora, Ruthie & Darl.*

Sorry if I missed you but got to go back to work now.

PS. No news from me really, feeling ok on the clomid, can't decide whether to have a CD21 test done as it might stress me out and what will be will be.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

- Sorry AF showed up for you Kate


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Kate, sorry af showed her ugly face..    

Sailiace is the kitten cute!!?? 


Hi to everyone else not got much time today as got to get everything ready before I go away tomorrow...

Rxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry about AF Kate     Not long now till consultants.  

I have just checked my CD because my boobs feel like watermelons   CD 13. Oww they are hurting


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just leaving work now, going to sit with my mom who's a bit depressed today, she recently lost her sister and is having a tough time. I didn't watch the IVF programme, thought I would just en get angry and upset all night. However, Emma what you said about bringing you and DH together was lovely. i completely understand and wished Id watched din now.

Kate   what can is say.xx 

Emily- enjoy your week off, if you're anything like me you take a week off and look forward to going back to work for a rest!

Hi Sailaice, sounds like a maternity ward at your place.  sympathy on the old water melons - i couldn't see my feet for most of last month  

Hi Custard, good luck on 2ww   

Hi Jane, Kathryn, Ruthishmoo, Tamsin and all other lovely ladies.

xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Darl I hope your mum feels better we ladies sure do look after each other 
The IVF prog will be on next tues at 9 as well they are looking at different things each week to do with assisted conception..

This is an interesting site to go along with the programme..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/

Rx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Darl, hope your Mum feels better soon.

Ruth, thanks for the like, I'm going to check it out in a sec.  Hope you have a fab time while your away.

Sailaice, I sometimes get sore boobs when I am near to ovulation.

OMG - I have done hardly any work all day, don't know whats wrong with me just cant get motivated, I will be kicking myself tomorrow when I have to catch up!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Darl* - Sorry to hear about your mum, but quite understandable. Am sure she'll appreciate your company 

Getting odd cramping on my left side, but not usual O cramps, so no idea what it is! Only time I can recall them before is when AF is nearing her grand entrance, but surely I'm not due her entry so soon! 

So what's for tea everyone? We're having pizza express dough balls, followed by Pizza! Mouth is watering at the thought!

Tamsin
x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate- So sorry the   showed up 

Tamsin- I don't think the couple with the 4 boys had lost a daughter. I missed the first few minutes. We are having minted lamb chops, roast pots and veg for tea. Pizza sounds good, we had fish and chips last night. Saving ourselves now for the big curry sat night!

Darl- Sorry to hear about your Mum's sister. I hope your Mum feels better soon. 

Sailace- Wish my boobs were like watermelons, mine are more like pancakes 

Kathryn- Didn't have any real s/e the first three months but had a month break and since starting back on them I have felt down and really emotional. Feeling alot better now than i did at the w/e though. 

Just been out and bought an OPK. £20 . Used one when we very first started trying but haven't since. Need to try to increase our chances as much as possible with DH going away in January. According to the instructions I need to start tomorrow as my cycle on clomid is usually 28 days.

Emma x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all, 

 for Darl and your Mum, I hope she is feeling brighter soon.

So sorry that your AF arrived Kate  

Congratulations to Lilyella!

I hope your injections are going well Jane  

Tamsin, we are having meatball and spaghetti - Yum!

Saliaice, I'd love to see a pic of the kitten!

Emma, I'm glad you and your DH watched the IVF prog together, I have taped it and I think I will watch it on my own, DH has been in a funny mood lately.

Hi to everyone else.

I start my 3 round of IUI today, first injection in an hour. Cons says that if this doesn't work then he wants to discuss IVF  

Liz
x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Evening ladies, thank you for your lovely words about mum- its a proper family on here isn't it. one day we must all hook up.

Hi Liz I pray all goes well for you. If you do have to talk IVF read this site top to bottom first. I wish I had, you can then really cut to the chase with your cons ref treatment plans etc. its not that scary by the way!!!!! (except the price)

Emma what is an OPK. (as i admitted earlier I shouldn't really be on this thread as I'm in IVF- but you've let me stay now!!) and I don't really know all the stuff you poor ladies have to go through each month TTC naturally. I'm not even sure what clomid is!! I thought is was a disease! 

Tamsin have faith.xxx DH has cooked spag bol! I've been getting us into healthy stuff and cooked 2 absolutely disgusting veggie dishes for last 2 nights. Thank god for proppa stuff tonight!!

Mum and I taking a last minute break to Spain next week. DH been wonderful. £60 return flights....... sun sea sand and sangria oooooohhhhh.


Ruthishmoo - think I'll watch it next week. thanks for link. How are you?

Spoke to my clinic today (we have our big pow wow on Monday) I wanted to know how much of DH sperm they had left as he had SSR last year (not pleasent had to have his nuts scraped)! Anyway went into a bit of a panic cause nurse left me voicemail saying there were 8 left. I wasn't sure if they meant 8 sperm! I mean a girl can't get far on that!!!!! Anyway they actually meant 8 vials- so he's safe from the knife for now


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know, I'm off line for a few hours, and there's two more pages to catch up on!!!!!

Kate - Sorry AF turned up .  That's awful that you have to work christmas.  Has your uni said that you have to?  When I did my nurse training, we were exempt from working any of the main days of christmas and new year.  They are getting really cheap labour from you!

Sailaice - Hope your cat's ok, must have been a pleasant evening for you?!  

Darl - Clomid is a drug that tells your brain to produce more hormones to make you ovulate, lots of nice side effects!!  That's a good deal you have for spain, is that accomodation aswell? P.S., OPK is ovulation predictor kit!

Tamsin - I had cottage pie, made enough so I don't have to cook extra for work next week!!

Liz - How are you hun?

Jane - How is it going?  Have you had any side effects?

Emma - I haven't got watching the IVF programme yet, will try and get time tomorrow.

Hi to Ruth, Sukie, Nora, Custard, Kathryn and anyone I've missed.

I don't know if any of you remember my friend that had to have a termination, due to loads of chromosomal probs at 24 weeks?  She is coming over tomorrow, it's not going to be an easy day.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emily - tell me about it I cant keep up these days  .  No side effects at all so far so am really pleased with that.  Hope you manage to get through tomorrow with your friend   to you and your friend

Tamsin - as we are all sharing what we had for tea, I had spicy chicken kebabs with chickpea pilaf from M&S Gastropub range, probably very fattening but very easy and very delish  

Liz - thanks for the PM - I sent one back.     for this month

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow.

I am out all day so will catch up with you all on Friday.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok.  We had to take our dd to A&E last night, with what turned out to be croup.  It was so scary, she couldn't breathe.  Luckily they didn't keep her in, and just said observe her for breathing difficulties overnight.  So, here I am, popping on to say hello at 0510hrs in the morning, as I just can't sleep!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Emily* - Sorry to hear about your emergency with DD - very scary I bet. Glad she is ok now and hope she's fully better soon. Hope today goes ok with your friend. Sending you and her some 

*Jane* - Mmm sounds yumy! Then again ANYTHING from M&S is yummy!!

*Darl * - oh you've got your DH well trained! Hope you enjoyed your spag bol!! As my DH starts early and ends late, can't expect him to come in and cook! Although he does sometimes offer at weekends, as long as it's basic and easy to do!! Glad all is well with Dh's swimmers! How was your mum after your visit?

*Liz * - Hope the injection went ok last night?

*Emma* - good luck with the OPK's!

 to *Kate, Ruthie, Jen, Kathryn, sailaice, Caddy, Nora, Helen, Lou & Sukie*

Still not managed to watch that IVF programme yet - DH wasn't in the mood for it, and we were both asleep by 9.30pm anyway!! Still, he's out after work for a drink with his mate tonight, so will probably watch it then!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

EM  that must have been an awful shock!! How is she this morning? What time is your friend coming over? I hope she is ok.

Janie I usually get sore (.)(.) around ov and AF arriving  

Darl how long will 8 vials last? Do you have frosties?

Emma my boobs are a 36 (sometimes 3 DD and they are not nice things to have!!   although DH doesn't mind them  

Tamsin   cramps can me positive!! I have my fingers crossed!!

Ruthie I finally watched the programme on Sky + last night I felt really sorry for the couple who didn't fall pregnant with chromosomal problems. 

Kathryn!! See you friday


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Emily, blimey what an awful night, so sorry to hear about DD, how is she now?  I bet your exhausted - thinking of you and DD.  Hope today goes ok with your friend.

Liz - hope the injection went ok  

Sailaice - hows your cat now?  Hope all ok

Hello to Kate, Darl, Tamsin, Emma, Lizzy, Kathryn, Nora, Jen, Caddy, Sukie, Helen, Lou and everyone else - sorry if I have forgotten anyone - I am so rubbish at remembering everyone just lately, think I am loosing my mind.

Jane xxx

Jane xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning ladies  

emilycaitlin, that sounds really frightening! Is dd ok today?

Lilyella, is your doc appt today?  Good luck!   

Everyone's dinners sound lovely! I ended up having a sandwich on the train on the way home  

Sailaice, how's your cat?  I was worried about ours this morning - dh acidentally shut her tail in a cupboard door, ouch!!  poor little girl. It seems ok tho, not bent or anything and she lets us touch it. 

Liz, hope your injection went ok?

Hi Jane - i have days like that at work as well!  How are you getting on with your injections?

Hi to darl, ruthie, katyloulou, tamsin, emma b, nora and everyone else!  Blimey this thread is busy!

I'm getting a bit excited this month, as I'm convinced my chart shows an implantation dip! I know I shouldn't read too much into it but its quite pronounced and I've never had this before in over a year of charting.  Could one of the other ladies who chart take a look and tell me what they think?  (Just click on my ticker).  Thanks!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen  I've checked your chart but I'm not an expert. It does look very pronounced. Has an implantation dip been detected?? I can't blame you for getting excited!! Why don't you ask our lovely TTC naturally girls on the thread on the pregnancy board? They are all from our group and are really nice, most of them charted and I'm sure they would have a look for you too  

Janie she is ok thanks apart from a sore nipple.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

Emilycaitlin - hope your daughter is ok - my brother use to get croup quite a lot and its quite frightening. As for working christmas - i have to because i am employed by the hospital and they sponser me to do my training so as i wont be on placement and cant take study or annual leave i have to work!

Kathryn - maybe u should have the CD21 bloods done just to see whats going on.

Ruthie - hope u have a nice time away.

Liz - good luck starting the IUI today.

Hi to Jane, Tamsin, Sailaice, Darl, Emma, Helen and everyone else

Kate xxx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, just back from a funeral.. not a close relative but still very sad. Not going to work today only in for half day tomorrow, weekend in Worcester, then in Monday and off to Spain Tuesday with mom.

Thanks for asking about her she's OK but very tearful. we do have a  giggle when we're together so hopefully we can cheer each other up.

Emily its £60 return flight free when we get there cause mom has a little apartment in Marbella. Hope today is OK with your firend. It must be very difficult. Hows your DD today?

Janie- I've head the M&S gastro range is really good- what do you think? I'm a  buggar for shoving pre cooked stuff in the oven, cooking from scratch can be expensive takes ages and in my case usually tastes crap.

Tamsin did you watch the IVF program- hope you didn't get upset on your own. I'd be in pieces.

Hi Sailaice, your pic of boobs looks ace.  . Clinic reckon 8 vials will last a 'few more cycles' God I only hope I have to go through 1 more. Not sure if it deteriorates with age! DH is crapping himself in case he has to see the surgeon again. He's scared what she might do - DH has a wicked sense of humour but not always right place right time. There he was lying on the bed about to have his nuts cut open. The surgeon was the senior consultant who happens to be on **** ethics committee (she's on the telly a lot and a very serious professional type person no laughs) DH full of nerves says- i bet your mother doesn't know you spend all day with strange mens balls in your hands!!!! No one laughed. i do now.      

Hi to everyone else.xxxxx good luck for you all this month.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

I knew I was going to have a hard time keeping up with this thread      Not really got proper time now to catch up, but will post properly tomorrow morning.  

Hope Spain is a nice break for both of you Darl.

Hi Kate - Sorry to here AF arrived    

Sailace - I don't know how you coped with the cats.... Recently had an unpleasant experience with Custard, our moggy, and a pice of string that she ate....  Will give no details far too gross.  But my dh had to deal with it as I was too busy being freaked out    

Hi Helen! - Fingers crossed for you hun!

Love to everyone else.  Dh just got in so must go and be sociable!
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Christmas shopping - very successful.

TTC - rubbish. Got a BFN this afternoon, 16dpo. Had felt quite different this 2ww re symptoms as well. It must have been the bl**dy Clomid. 

Kate - sorry about your AF too.

Emily - hope your daughter is ok.

Me depressed. 

Love Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG am having such a sh*t day. Am fed up   Sorry I just needed to tell someone.

Caddy - so sorry about the BFN hun - any sign of the witch yet?

Darl - the gastro range is delish, I only get as a treat as usually its pertty fattening and I am supposed to be loosing weight.

Helen - checked your chart hun, there is a dip so   

Hello to everyone else, sorry have not done personals, I know I'm rubbish.

Jane x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Darl* - No, not managed to watch it yet - hope to later. I shoud be ok and if not, can always turn it off!  at your DH's comments!

*Helen* - oh no, your poor puss. Hope she's ok and had lots of cuddles from you both? Sorry, not too au fais (sp?) with charts, but hope it's the implantation dip you think it is!

*Jane* - oh no, what's up hon? Feel free to offload....

*Caddy* - So sorry to hear about the BFN...sending you some big  too

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jane - sh*t day. Tell me about it! What's gone wrong for you, chick? No full AF yet, but all the signs are there. 

Tamsin - ta for the hugs. Could do with a nice big one from my DH, but he is away.


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ladies 
The Computer wasn't working don't know what happened, anyhow I cannot possibly keep up with every one, however has anyone ever heard of a product called pre-seed? i am presuming its a gel? I had af on the 13th and it seems that they are getting heavier each month actual clots sorry if TMI but according to the computer i should be ovulating around the 19th -23rd(i have a 24-25 day cycle) is there any other way I can work this out and I have banned Nookie all week till the 19th i think DH delighted to get a break, now I am really desperate to have another baby..................any ideas on ttc.......my DS concieved naturally by accident, so don't know how i did it other than I must have oulated straight after af......................... 
any advice would be good

thanks
Mary


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy- Sorry about the BFN 

Janie- Sorry you had s**t day. What happened? 

HelenO- Your chart does look different to your others. Hope this is your month 

MaryM- Welcome! Sailace has used preseed before. She might be able to help with your question.

Tamsin-Did you watch the programme last night? What did you think?

Darl- Have a lovely time in Spain.

Just a quick question, (sorry to be a bit thick).Using OPK's this month as you know and just wondering does the EWCM come before you ovulate as I had lots today and still a -ve OPK.

Thanks Emma


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Y'all,

*Emma* - yes, did finally see the Child Against All Odds Prog - and like most, who have seen it and commented, I did shed a few tears at the end, both for the couple who achieved their dream of a genetically inherited disease free baby, and so sad for the couple whose last ditch attmept ended with a BFN. Life is just so unfair and you do question "why is it always those that least deserve heartache, are the one's who get it by the truck load?"

The couple who just wanted a girl for the sake of it, I have to admit starting off feeling angry, but then feeling sympathy!! Clever TV editing me thinks! Overall though, did feel they would be better placed to take stock, see how blessed they are to have 4 lovely healthy boys, concentrate on them and move on. How must those 2 elder boys be feeling?? Obvioiusly the younger 2, are too young to comprehend what's happening. Wonder why there was such a huge age gap?

However, I was most shocked at Prof Winston actually condoning it!! It's one thing to allow sex selection for health reasons, but quite another for purely selfish reasons! Thank goodness it is illegal in this country! Anyway, could rant and rave forever about it, but overall, it was interesting to see the actual procedure and have a clearer understanding of what was involved!

As to the ewcm - yes I believe you do get it before O, but exactly how many days before, I'm not sure. Main thing is to make sure you are  - god I sounds like Fern Britton!!

*Mary* - never used pre-seed myself, so can't say whether it makes any diff or not. but i will say, we've always used KY and I conceived 4 times on it! Why are you banning  ??

*Jane / Caddy* - hope you are both feeling a little better today?

 to *Kate, Darl, Emily, Liz, Ruthie, Jen, Kathryn, sailaice, Nora, Helen, Lou & Sukie*


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls! I am feeling really depressed about my weight this morning! I got prescribed Xenical and I am not losing any at all!! I have but 3 pounds on in fact!! I have been thinking about getting a gastric band for ages now and am seriously considering it now. Am going to have a look into it today.

Emma my EWCM tends to arrive just before and on or around ovulation.   

MaryM I have used pre-seed. It hasn't worked for me so far I buy it cheaply from a website. Type in google access followed by diagnostics.

Caddy when is DH back? I am so sorry about your BFN    Are you feeling better today?

Custard I don't know how I cope either!!   It's very quiet at the moment as the rogue of the house is nursing her kitten whom I might add looks like the fattest kitten you have ever seen!! Me and DH are concentrating on taking pics this weekend so I can show you her!

Darl   I would have literally p****d myself if I'd of been there! Bless him, I think that is an icebreaker   she was clearly just a ballbreaker <---not even funny but I am laughing at the double entendre!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning girls, feeling a bit brighter today, was having a bad day at work yesterday and had tummy ache too which didn't help, sorry for the moan yesterday.

Emma - I usually get EWCM for about 2 days mid cycle, but I think everyone is different

Mary - Hi and welcome.  I haven't used preseed, but have heard some good reports about it

Helen - how are you feeling   

Emily - how is DD, hope she is better now.  How was your day with your friend?

Kate - Hi, how are you??  Any sign of AF yet, hope not   

Sailaice - sorry your feeling down about your weight, this may be a daft question but what is a gastric band?  Sorry the xenical isn't working for you at the moment.

Tamsin - totally agree with you about the programme, it will be interesting to see what next weeks is about, I think its about FET but not sure.

Caddy - how are you today, hope your feeling better

Liz - how are the injections going.  I've done 5 now so I reckon only about 7 more to go.  Have started to get a bit of pain in the ovary area, so hopefully my follicles are responding.  Got scan in the morning so should know more then.

Darl - how is your Mum now?

 to Custard, Kathryn, Ruth, Nora, Lou, Sukie and anyone I have missed.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all your concern yesterday, it's made me cry!! 

I'm sorry I've not done any personals today, there's so much I wnat to say to each of you, but dd is on the sofa with a blanket over her, and I don't want to leave her too long.

She's a bit better today, slept well, but temp up this morning, and very quiet.  My friend still came over yesterday, and was in quite a bad way at first, feels very guilty and unable to stop crying.  She seemed to perk up a bit by the afternoon, but it's just an awful situation.

Sorry this is all me me me, will try and get on again later or tomorrow


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Em   

Janie a gastric band is what sharon osbourne had done. It's a band fitted around your stomach to make you lose weight. Google gastric band there are loads of sites.

Saila xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Morning ladies

Emily    from me to.

Jane glad you've perked up a bit today. Sounded like pretty poo day yesterday. What injections are you and Caddy taking taking?

Custard- hi hope you had a nice evening with DH.  Cat and string......ergg got the picture!! My cat is only only tiny- she's 16 but still looks like 1 or 2 and she's a real wimp. Never caught anything just looks at birds wishing she could get em.  I had a dog kennel type thing made for her  - we called it Molly's chateaux- (that her name) had it painted over the door and put it in the garden in case she couldn't get into the house one day. Well, got home from work and found her peering out of the chateaux covered in feathers. Managed to drag her out to find a pigeon in there!!!!!!!! God knows how she got it, it was twice the size. She looked really proud of herself.

Caddy- sorry.  Life is cruel.  When is DH back?

Helen I'm crossing everything it's your month!! I don't know how to read charts as not important for me but I really hope this is the one.    

Tamsin, I saw Prof Winston being interviewed on BBC News. I was shocked at him supporting male/female selection. He actually said that it was quite tame and didn't know what all the fuss was about. If he thinks that's OK it made me wonder what else they can do that he might consider not OK!

Sailaice- I wish you had been there! I cry with laughter remembering that moment. DH doesn't talk about it- he's sooooooooo embarrassed. Hon, is a gastric band a bit drastic. I battled with my weight from 15 to 30, and had serious problems. Diets do not work. It's all about a healthy eating regime that you permanently live with. I don't want to preach but seriously its more likely to work that way than moving from diet to diet. Have a look on google under healthy eating regime- lots of ideas. Sometime you can be overweight but more healthy than a thin person. It's not just about what you weigh on the scales. Lots of love and luck with whatever you do. xx

Hi to all other ladies, have a good day.

beth.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know it's a bit drastic but I can't seem to shift it no matter what I do   I need to lose weight quick for IUI.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

sailaice - how much weight do you need to lose?  Do you know what your current BMI is?  Have you checked out the website / phoned the place of where you are being referred to in terms of their criteria? I can totaly understand your deperation, as I'm in same boat with IVF, but have to agree with Darl, that a healthy eating/exercise regime is the best method...


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All!

Sailace - I know how you feel, but don't you also want to be healthy ready for IUI?  If you lose weight really quickly then most is likely to be water loss and I'm sure that dehydration is a bad thing    Just make sure you are eating lots of fresh fruit and veg.  If you start with that, then you'll maybe find that you have less room for other stuff... Just a thought.  It's not easy, but fast weight loss won't stay off and a gastric band is REALLY serious stuff.  I saw someone on that say no to the knife programme considering one, and he was convinced otherwise.

Darl - OMG!!!  I couldn't cope if Custard started killing things    Luckily she is quite a scaredy cat     Tha chateaux sounds good, might have to make one of them!!!

Emilycaitlin - Hope that your dd is feeling better.  Take is easy hun  

Emma B - Hi there!  I'm also using OPKs this month and although I've been testing for days still no positive OPK.  I rarely get very much cm, so I'm really pleased today that I have a little bit of ewcm   so I don't think I have ovulated yet either.  Are you temp charting as well?  I'm all out this month (determined to get BFP before next clinic appointment - setting myself up nicely for a big disappointment!!!).  Temperature hasn't gone up yet, so there's still time.  Good luck to use both!!! 

Caddy -    Hope things improve soon.

Hi to everyone else that I've not mentioned - sorry, still struggling to get to grips with everyone.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Darl - I am on daily Menopur injections.  Not sure about Caddy.  What did you have when you had your treatment?  Liz is also on injections but I think she is on Suprecur.  Have got my scan in the morning, am getting a bit nervous, I hope my follies are responding but not too much as I read on here that they may abandon my IUI if I produce more than three good sized follices.

Sailaice - has your doctor told you to loose some wait for your IUI?  I am overweight too, but my doctor didn't seem too concerned to be honest.  I was told that I would have to have a BMI under 30 for IVF but that it wasn't such an issue for the IUI.  A gastric band does sound very drastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Good afternoon girls!
Hope everyone is well on this wet day?
Just back from the hospital from my appointment and I'll be starting on clomid from my next cycle, which feels like a step forward 
I'll pop back on later to catch up, as I'm off in a bit to reflexology.
Sukie x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sukie, that sounds promising.  Good luck with the Clomid, just shout up if you need to know anything about it.  I love reflexology!

Jane xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls. Thanks for all your kind words.

Am still a bit down to be honest. I am just despairing at the mo and know when I go back to see my con next month then it will be IVF again for me. I just cannot see it happening for me now after all this time never having had a BFP ever.  Sorry for the moan.

Beth - I am not on any injections (maybe I could do with a tranquilliser!) I am not having IUI. I am just about to start my last month of Clomid. I did laugh too re your DH and his nuts!!!!!  Some people have no sense of humour!

Sailace - gosh a gastric band. Is that really necessary, honey? It does sound a bit drastic. Have they told you that you have to lose weight? You look beautiful to me from your piccie.

Jane - good luck for your scan. 

Liz - hope you getting on ok.

Emily - hope your DD is feeling better. Poor thing.

Jen - hope you keeping at it! 

Emma - re EWCM, some people get it approaching ovulation. You should try and have BMS (easier said than done) every day when you have EWCM and the last day of it is considered your peak day. As soon as you ovulate the CM dries up quite quickly.

Hi Tamsin - it does annoy me when you hear people saying how miserable they are because they have only got boys or girls and that their life feels incomplete etc. They should try having no kids and desperately wanting one of either sex!  

Hi Nora! What you up to? Hope you are ok.

Kate - you all geared up for some footie this weekend. How is AF after the lap? Sometimes it can take a while to settle down. I had a lot of pain last night. Clomid aggravating the endo! Great! Anyway, hope you ok chuck. 

Sukie - good luck with the Clomid.   There are a lot of Clomid veterans round here! Enjoy your reflexology.

Big HELLOS to Ruth and Kathryn and Lizzy B and Lou.

My computer is going in for a health check, so won't be about till Monday. Will hopefully be less of a miserable pig then, although DH who is back tomorrow is going away again.  Rubbish! Think I will have to go and get sozzled tomorrow!

Love Caddy x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Jane, I was on merional for last cycle. Was a slow repsonder had to increase the dose at the end to get more follies. Ended up with 12, still think that was not enough and they could have given me more.  Obviously much lower dose for IUI- hope the results are good. How often often are you being monitored?

Sailaice, whatever you do let the girls know and if we can help in any way we will.  And I agree with Caddy your pic is beautiful. xx

Caddy- it will happen! IVF is a god send- it can work. Have a drink for me tonight- Me and DH got first gig in 2 years and I'm absolutely pooing my pants.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck with the gig, Beth. Sounds scary!


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Caddy. Speak Monday when you've got your comp back.  

Off to Worcester tomorrow hopefully from some   Been totally off it and DH for ages (hormones). He's scared to touch me in case I cry or hurt someowhere- so between us its been pretty rubbish. Might make an effort and at least not wear my think fluffy robe in bed!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Darl - sorry to hear about the funeral yesterday they are not easy to go to. Have a lovely weekend though and Spain will be great.

Caddy - sorry u got a BFN. My AF has seemed ok this month - i still got really bad cramps on day 1 but i always have done and now putting that down to my ovaries being stuck to the pelvic wall.

Jane - sorry u had a pants day yesterday. My AF came on wednesday hun!

Sukie - good luck with the clomid and a step forward indeed.

Hi to Jen, Tamsin, emma.b, sailaice, emilycaitlin and anyone else ive missed xxxx

I had a chat with hubby the other day coz im now worried when we go and see the consultant that they will put me on clomid and i just think in all honesty that it wont work for us and want to be referred straight for IUI or ICSI. But hubby is saying that the clomid may work.

Kate xx​


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Kate, its definitely worth a  go with Clomid cause if it does work you will have saved oodles of cash and it would have been a lot easier than ICSI. How long do you have to be on Clomid for generally?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am beautifull   That only show's my face I have (don't ask how) but 7lbs on in the past two weeks!! I have a BMI of anywhere between 34/35 always changing it needs to be below 30 for my hospital I think. It will take forever!! 

I don't know how you can all think I am beautifull, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder because looking at your gorgeous pics I am a weed amongst flowers


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sailaice I'm a bloody Disney dwarf on mine hardly a flower. 71b in 2 weeks is a lot. Have you been comfort eating or  getting sozzled occasionally? With all the stress of the maternity ward I would think you'd lose weight . Seriously that's a lot to put on. If you've not really been doing anything different get down the doctors and get it checked out. xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi darl i know u are right hun trying the clomid but i just dont know - i just get a feeling it wont work but then i can discuss this with the consultant in december.

Sailaice - How have u put 7 pounds on in the last 2 weeks? Have the hospital said they will scan u or anything before they refer u for IUI? I only say that coz over the last few months i put a stone on quite quickly and find it hard to lose weight and when they found the endo and cysts that is probably why i had put weight on - i dont want to panic u but it mite be worth having it checked out?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Your beauty floats out of your posts beth!!   I don't need a picture of you I can tell!! I did go to the doctors and they prescribed Xenical. I need to get my bum + batha to the pool! There was the odd takeway.....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sailaice u naughty girl!! how many odd takeaways?!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

the first week DH got one every night but I swear I didn't have anything to do with it!!  

Feel a bit better about myself we are going swimming to aqua aerobics 5 times a week starting sunday and I am really going to stick to it! DH is coming with me.

Saila xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you Sailaice thats lovely.

mmm odd takeaway and need to go to the pool..... me thinks you know what you've got to do. 

Intersting about weight with us ladies though. Can all the drugs and hromones we take have an effect? My boobs have definetly grown over the last 18 months. I was a DD now I'm an E.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I reckon the drugs have an effect on your weight. I have been on a diet and have been struggling.  Also I had weeks of being sick and having toilet trouble because of the Met and I still didn't loose any weight - my doctor said it was because of the clomid and other drugs I'd been on which can all make you gain weight.

Plus I have PCOS which can effect your weight too.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off now - have a great weekend everyone.

Jane xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Janie!

Just thought I would give you some    as I'm a fellow met girl and I know how it can be    I've only gained weight since being on it    But that's down to me not being very good.    Goodness knows what I'll be like if they ever put me on any drugs!!!

Bye for now.
Love,
Jen
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know that my hcg blood result came back at 572. I am just over 4 weeks pregnant so it's good news!
I cannot get my head around it, as the ovulation sticks showed nothing last month! So if anyone gets trouble with the pee sticks-they're not always reliable! 

It's still early days but i'm trying to keep a positive attitude.

Thank you all so much for your support and i hope that you all get those bfp soon. You all deserve them so much.

I will still be coming on the board to see how you're all doing

love lilyella xxxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, blimey you lot can't half chat!

Jane, sorry to hear you such a sh*t day, here's a hug to cheer you up  Glad you're feeling better now. Are you still doing the injections? Sorry don't really know how it works - is it just until your scan? Good luck, hope you have some lovely follies!

Sailaice, aqua aerobics 5 times a week, blimey!! Sounds very energetic. Don't you want a bit of variety tho? If you do any kind of exercise exclusively eventually your body just gets used to it and you stop seeing the benefits, I reckon you need to mix it up a bit.

Kate, I agree with yr DH, clomid is probably worth a try. Although from some of the descriptions posted on here the s/e don't sound like fun!

Beth, good luck for your gig tonight! What kind of music do you and dh perform?

Caddy, are you feeling happier now hun? I've blown you some bubbles to cheer you up.

Hi custard, tamsin, emma b, emilycaitlin, ruth and everyone else!

Thanks girls for looking at my chart. I guess I just have to wait and see - always the bl**dy same on the 2ww!  

My appointment was interesting - we went to the wrong hospital!!! Got to Harlow and were driving around looking for smewhere to park. Decided I should go in on my own while dh found a parking space, so I checked the letter to tell him where to find me, and realised the clinic was in Bishop's Stortford! AAAARGH! In my defence, the letter is headed 'princess alexandra hospital', but then in the text it says gynae clinic Essex & Hert hospital, BS!! So off we drove, car running out of petrol, got most of the way there and found the road had been closed so had to turn back, finally got there 45 mins after our appointment, and bless 'em they still saw us!

Cannot believe how stressed out I am now. What with that and work I'm amazed I haven't actually exploded like Mr Creosote.  

Anyway, after a painful internal exam (who the hell designs those bl**dy speculums anyway) was told everything looks ok and I'll have to go for an HSG. So now we're back to waiting for that to happen! I still have my fingers crossed I'm pg and won't need it, but I feel really wound up now like PMT so not so sure anymore. Also wondered if the rather vigorous internal exam might have hurt my chances? Too late now anyway.

Sorry for the long ranting post, stress makes me talkative!  

Lilyella you posted while I was writing my essay - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm all relaxed after the reflexology!
Lilyella well done x   
Helen good luck with the HSG, I hope everything is clear x
Beth good luck with the gig I'm sure you and your Dh will be great.
Kate You've got to do what is right for you, I'm going to give it three months on the clomid then look to IVF after that probably.
Sailaice You are gorgeous! Good luck with the aqua aerobics (it's lots of fun!)
Jane Hope the injections are going ok, have a lovely weekend x
Hi to everyone else x 
I'll try and catch up properly soon
Sukie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - It's so much easier if your partner is 100% behind you and comes to the pool or gym. So that's encouraging that DH is joining you! We both did really well on WW at the start of the year, but then with DH's redundancy and then his new job and the added stress, extra journey etc etc, plus the IVF being off limits till I lose 4/5 stone, it all went out the window and we've gained again  So  with the fitness regime.

*sukie* - Glad you enjoyed your Reflex! I'm also a fan, but am thinking of changing, as don't feel we've bonded that well, not to mention not very relaxing surroundings whilst having treatment!

*Helen* - Glad the appt went well and that you got to the right place in the end! Hope the HSG appt comes thru soon. And that you won't need it anyway!

*Lillyella* - congrats hon, that's great news on the HCG result! Keep us posted!

*Kate* - I'd give the Clomid a try, got nothing to lose! but as you say, wait and decide once you've discussed things with the Con next month.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin I think it will be the making of me I will feel much better doing loads of exercise. DH is good at exercising he works out a lot and hates aqua aerobics so I really appreciate him coming with me untill I feel confidant enough to go alone.

Sukie ooo reflexology, very good. Have you tried acupuncture??

Helen nightmare about the hospital mixup!! I hate those speclums too! I think the best is when you get a HSG done and they blow the balloon to hold the catheter and say "you will feel a little nip" that is the understatement of the year 

Lilyella congratulations!! I am so pleased for you!! 2007 your going to be a mummy!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Sorry, just a v quick me post....
*I got a positive OPK test this morning!!!*

I'm really excited as I don't often manage to detect it. I feel very sad, getting excited at the wrong set of blue lines, but it's the first step isn't it? 

             

YAY!!!

Helen - Sorry about your mix up. I moved to Somerset from Bishop's Stortford last year!!! In fact, the clinic in BS is where I had my first US... So there you go! Where abouts are you?

Love to everyone else.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

No time for personals, will log on later and have a proper read.

Another question for you! Due to presence of ewcm we had BMS yesterday, today I have a positive OPK. It says in the kit to have BMS when you get a +ve and the day after. The question is 'Do you think we should wait until tomorrow because of DH having a low sperm count, I know some people think every other day is best, or should we just go for it and have BMS three days in a row?' (poor DH!)

Thanks girls, so glad I have you lot to ask.

Emma xxx

P.s Just time to say CONGRATULATIONS LILLYELLA


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Emma!

Looks like we are right in synch!!  I'm afraid I really don't know how much of an effect bms 2 days in a row will have on dh's swimmers....  But at a guess I would go for it today as what there is will survive inside you for long enough.  But please do tell me I'm wrong someone....  What about posting a question on peer support?  Someone else might know.  Or maybe on the male factor board.

Loads of              

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Jen and Emma, I'm due to ov in the next day or 2, so we will all be in the 2ww together!

Emma - I think I'd agree with Jen, have bms today.  I'm not sure about tomorrow though, it might be an idea to do it every other day, but I don't know enough about it.

Lilyella - Congratulations!!!!!   

Sailaice - Is your cat better?

Kate, Tamsin, Helen, Sukie, Nora, Ruthie, Jane, beth, caddy and anyone I've missed, have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning girls

Jen, emma and emilycaitlin, looks like you can go mad together this month!     Let's hope we have a clutch of   in two weeks!   

Emma, I'm not sure about opk stategy (!) but with charting you're told to have bms on the day your temp rises basically just in case, even tho by then you will already have ov'd so the chances of catching the egg then are fairly small. So, in your situation I would probably bms today cos that your peak day, so you want the best sperm today, and then tomorrow as well as an insurance policy!

Jen, I live in a village just outside of Ware. It was quite fun (in a stressful kind of way!) driving through Bishops Stortford yesterday, I've never really explored but it seems like a lovely town.  How long were you there for?  Also - great news on your opk!  Every little step is another step closer,  right, so I think you're quite right to get excited!  

Erm, Sailaice you've got me worried about the HSG now!   Only kidding, I'm sure it'll be fine.  I'm  still hoping I won't even get that far - gonna test tomorrow if my temps are still high, wish me luck!   

That's the good news - the bad news is its an absolutely glorious day today and I'm stuck at my pc finishing off my report for Monday    Looking forward to lunch tho, going to go for a little run!  What's everyone else up to this weekend?

Hi anyone I've missed!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!! 

I am not in a happy mood this morning as DH has broken my straightners! My GHD's!! He is going to buy me a new pair but hmmmm I'm still angry.

Helen I didn't mean to scare you about the HSG!! I'm sorry but good luck for tomorrow hunni!!    

Em yes she is better thanks just being a little  screaming to be out. Cats don't settle as well with litters when there is only one!

Custard well done on the postive OPK!! I hope this is your month honey.

Emma you too babe go   go!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  Hubby is down the pub so i thought i would nip on here then go and see how my footie team play!!

*Sailaice* - swimming is a very good form of exercise - wish we lived nearer to each other then we could have gone swimming together as i need the exercise as well! Also cant believe your DH broke your straighteners - how did he manage that?!!

*Jen* - yay well done on getting a positive OPK!

*lilyella* - thats great news about the blood results. Why not join the girls on the pregnant naturally thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72766.150

*Helen* - oh dear with your appointment yesterday!!! At least u got to the right hospital in the end and really good that they saw u. The HSG isnt too bad - its just i had really bad period type pain for about 30 seconds when they shoot the dye in but as long as u have a lovely nurse holding your hand its really not that bad.

*Sukie* - still deciding about the clomid.

*Tamsin* - maybe u are right about the clomid but i just dont know if i want all the side effects etc just for it not to work.

*emma.b* - not sure about the BMS but i would just do the deed 3 times as it could be fun!!

Hi to *darl, Jane, emilycaitlin* and anyone else ive missed.

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

I think this is going to end up being a long post - you girls cant half chat, there so much to catch up on.

Jen - thanks for the bubbles - yes I gained weight too, but not sure if it was Met, Clomid or just because I scoff too many bad things.  Well done with the positive OPK, good luck with the BMS.

Lillyella - That is fab news, so happy for you  

Helen - thanks for the hug - I think you need one, you work too hard Mrs, hope they appreciate you at work  .  I'm still doing the injections, got about 6 more to go and then possible the pregnyl jab if I don't ovulate on my own.  Sorry you had a stressful time at you apt.  Hope you don't have to wait long for your HSG, I cant advise you I'm afraid as they checked out my tubes while they removed a cyst so I had a GA.  Lets hope you wont need it anyway     Good luck for testing.

Sukie - I love reflexology, just got back from my appointment.  Thanks for the PM and the bubbles  

Liz - how are you doing?  

Emma - we were told that we should have BMS every other day if there was a sperm factor, but I guess its diffrent for everyone.  I would go for it today if I was you, then have a day off and then go for it again on Minday.  If it helps, I am having my basting done 2 days after I get a positive LH surge so I don't think Monday would be too late.

Emily - hows DD?  Hope she is better.

Sailaice - nightmare about the GHD's, how did he break them, he wasn't using them was he  

Kate - so sorry AF got you  

hello to Tamsin, Kathryn, Darl, Nora, Caddy, Ruth and anyone I have missed.

Well I had my day 8 scan this morning and its all looking good, have three good follies - the biggest is 15mm and my womb lining is 10mm.  Have to do OPK's starting from tomorrow and if I get a surge need to phone the clinic, think its doubtful that I will ovulate before Tuesday but we are doing the OPK's just to be on the safe side as we don't want to miss the boat.  Am back in the clinic on Tuesday for another scan and I will be "basted" approx 2 days after I ovulate so I think this will be Thursday.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jane 

Glad the scan went well and loads and loads of luck for the scan on tuesday and being basted on thursday.

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Kate - I just altered your bubbles I know your a lucky 7 person xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww thanks Jane xxx

I have blown yours up to 600   

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I've ended you in 7 Janie  !

Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Ladies!!

Kate I wish you lived near me too   I would love it if you could come swimming with me!!

Janie fantastic news about the scan and follies!! you go get that BFP babe!! I need some inspiration for my IUI.

 where are you everyone else??


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok

Sailiace - I'm here !!!!    

Jen - good news about the positive OPK    

Janie - things are really moving forward for you now with the IUI, I hope you are feeling ok.  Great news from your scan.

Kate - how did your footie team get on?

Liliyella - Congratulations, your news gives us all hope.  Heres to lots more BFP's.

Emily - sorry to read that your DD has been poorly, how are you both feeling?

Helen - Good luck for testing.  When are u due for HSG?

Emma - I hope you got the timing just right,    for this month.  

Liz - Hope you are ok?  

Hi to Ruth, Tasmin, Darl, Nora, Sukie & Caddy.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Well I tested this morning and got a    but I don't believe it!    My temps are still high and no sign of AF yet, so I'll just have to hang on a few more days and hopefully get the chance to test again  

Katy, I have to wait until the first day of my period then phone for the appt, because they want to do the HSG between CD 5 and 10.  So I'm hoping I won't be able to call them anytime soon!    How are you doing?

Jane, great news from your scan. Fingers crossed for your 'basting' this week.   

Sailaice I love your smilies, where do you get them from? How is your cat now?

Kate, thanks for the reassurance hun   I'm sure it'll be fine.  How did your footie team get on?

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you're all having a good weekend.  I've made good progress with my report, hope to have it done (as much as I can at home) by lunch then I can have the afternoon off, hurrah!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

*Good Morning!*

Helen Hope your A/F stays away and you get a big , I'll keep my fingers crossed.

EmilyCaitlin Hows your DD now, I hope she is totally recovered 

Tasmin Thats a shame that you haven't bonded with your reflexologist, I would defiantly recommend mine she is lovely and has a good success rate, but not sure where you live?

Sailaice I've never tried acupuncture the thought of all those needles! Do you go regularly?

Beth How did your gig go?

Jane Thats great news about the three good follicles good luck for Thurs 

Well I think I may have ovulated but I don't know for sure as I don't chart but I was getting pains for the last couple of days  was quite painful  sorry!

Hi to Kathryn, Kate, Emma, Jen, Mary, Ruthie, Caddy and Nora x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the advice re BMS. In the end I had really bad ov pains yesterday so we had a bit this morning instead . Hoping that the   from Friday evening will cover Saturday.

Helen- Good luck, Hope the   stays away.

Janie- Glad your scan results were good. Good luck with your next scan and the basting! Thanks for your advice re BMS, I think every other day probably is best for us, don't want to dilute DH's  

Sukie- You, Jen, Emilycaitlin and me are all in sync this month. Lets hope we all get a     

Kathryn- Hope you aren't getting any s/e from the clomid. I'm feeling loads better now.

Kate- How was the football?

Emilycaitlin- How is your DD today? Hope she is feeling better.

Sailace- Any piccy's yet? What have you named the kitten? Are you keeping her?

Off to take dog for walk in forest. DH out on bike ride. Tidying and cleaning this afternoon as we have family staying over next weekend for my birthday. What are you all up to?

Love Emma x


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Emma
Fingers crossed for us all   that would be  great Christmas present! Have you any plans for your 30th birthday?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  I am sooooooo cold!!

Sailaice - i can send loads of support via the net and texts to make sure u are doing some exercise!!

Kathryn - Reading won yesterday 2-0 so very happy 

Helen - test again in a couple of days. My footie team won which is good!

Sukie - i hope u have ovulated and getting some BMS!

emma.b - hope u have a lovely day and got some action with DH today!! My footie team won!! yay!

Hello to everyone else xxxx

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate-Glad Reading won!

Sukie- About 20 of us are going for a meal at the greyhound races and then into town for a few drinks on Saturday. On my birthday we are going for Sunday lunch. I really hope we get a xmas BFP too!

Emma x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All! 

Hope you've all had a good w/e? We went for a nice meal at TGIFs in Bluewater last night, followed by going to see Casino Royale, (new James Bond flick).....very good and well worth a watch! Today has been washing and doing odds 'n sods around the house

*sailace* - good for you! Hope the exercise regime goes well - who knows, maybe some it will rub off on us, coz we sure need it, (me and DH that is)!

*Jen* - congrats on the +ive OPK - I've been doing them this month too - when I remember, as have no idea if/when I'm gonna O this month!

*Helen* - sorry to hear about the BFN....here's hoping it's still too early

*Jane* - Glad the scan went ok and ^fingercrossed^ everything goes according to plan for next week!

*Emma* - ^fingercrossed^ all the  pays off for you this month!

*Kate* - hope you had a nice w/e with DH and congrats on your teams win!

*Sukie* - I'm in Kent....where are you?

 to caddy, emily, Mary, Ruthie, Lou, Kathryn, Liz and Beth

Tamsin 
xx
  P.S. Just blown some bubbles your way!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi All

Tamsin - We went to see Casino Royale today too, don't really liker bond stuff usually but really enjoyed it.  Thanks for the bubbles - have blown some back - can I be cheeky and ask for one more, I'm on 13 and I am very superstitious!! 

Kate - Glad Reading won - City won for a change too!

Helen - sorry about the BFN, lets hope its too early   

Emma - sounds like you will have a great birthday

Jen - thanks for the bubbles - Ive blown some back.

Sukie - good luck with the BMS

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Tamsin 
I'm in Shepperton, Middlesex (I have my reflexology is in Staines). I love TGI Fridays the food is lovely especially the puddings!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Jane Sent you another bubble, I dont like odd numbers!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Evening all!

Thanks for the bubbles Janie!  Don't you just love them??

Hi Sailace and KatyLouLou - Thanks for your wishes!

Helen - Well done on the work front, and here's hoping you just tested too early.  Fingers crossed!

Sukie -      Here's hoping for a clutch of BFPs in 2 weeks time!!!

Emma - Your birthday plans sound lovely hun.  I hope it is a good one!  My 30th was much better than I expected!

Kate - Congrats on the footie result!!!

Tamsin - I did OPKs for much longer than I thought I would have to this month (last month was 26 day cycle and this month looks set to be 35 days....  I despair of my body!!!    )  So just to say keep going with it!

Hi to everyone else!!!

I'm off to put my feet up as I have marked 50 books in the last 2 hours and I'm vvvvv tired now!! Yawn!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Ladies!! Brrrr it's cold outside tonight!!  

I am all tucked up in bed after aqua aerobics. Can't believe how tired I feel after it I think I will be aching tomorrow. It's so windy tonight hope it dies down tomorrow.

Custard 50 books sounds like a lot to mark!!   how has your weekend been apart from marking?

Sukie I love TGI Fridays but my favorite is Frankie and Benny's I just don't like any puddings there   I love their mammas cheese bake though.

Janie DH wasn't using them  

Kate you would of loved aqua aerobics! I am soooo shattered. Definately going again.

Tamsin we are hoping to go and see Casino Royale soon, I know I won't love Daniel Craig as much as I love Pierce Brosnan tho  

Emmab no piccies yet, she is still really crap to photograph but her eyes seem to be opening. Should be opening soon I hope so I will get a good one then I hope all The ones now she looks like a black blob


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Jane* - think Sukie got in before me and blew you some more bubbles  Glad you enjoyed the Bond film

*Sukie* - Ah right, a bit too far for me to travel! Glad she is working out for you though.

*Jen* - marking books? Take it you are a teacher then? What age and subject do you teach? I s'pose the only bonus with my cycle being up the spout this month, is that hopefully AF will be delayed until after my upcoming spa w/e with sis! Still, we've been regularly , just in case, so hopefully she'll stay away for 9 months or more!! 

*sailaice* - glad the water aerobics went well, you'll suffer a bit at first, but you'll soon be stronger and fitter for it!

Happy Monday to everyone else!

Got my yearly retinal eye scan at 9.30am - was diagnosed with Type II Diabetes in Jan 2004. So will be working from home afterwards, as they put drops in to artificially dilate your pupils, and don't want to frighten anyone at work!! 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning eveyone


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am off work not very well.  Had a terrible sickness bug and been up all night.

Sorry no personals but will try and pop on later to catch up.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kathryn - sorry your poorly   hope you feel better soon.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kathryn - Hope you are better soon!! 

How are you all?  I've not had a chance to catch up properly, I'm not using opk's this month, but wishing I had now, I don't know where I'm at. I'm on cd15, keep having BMS, just in case!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emily

I'm sure you will have it covered if you have plenty of BMS - lots of luck      

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you!!   

How are the injections going?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

So far so good, have got the hang of it now.  Had a surge today on the OPK, so am just waiting for the clinic to call back and let me know what happens next.  Think I will go in for basting tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's so exciting!!!  I really hope this is your month Jane


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Emily, to be honest I feel a bit sick, probably a combination of nerves and excitement.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep you know what Fern Britton said *Emily* - have lots of sex!!!! lol

*Jane* - Glad the injections are going ok and hope the clinic call back soon! Exciting times ahead!

*Kathryn* - Sorry to hear you've been poorly - hope you are better soon 

Eye scan went ok - but have scary, wide eyed pupils, (courtesy of some drops to artificaly dilate them), which is making my vision a bit odd!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tamsin - glad the eye scan went ok, I had one of those a few years ago and had to wear sunglasses for a couple of hours because the light really hurt my eyes afterwards


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovely Ladies!!

Keep going Em   I am taking it easy this month DH is distraught!!  

Janie   This could be your month!

Kathryn hopw you get better soon  

Tamsin wide eyed pupils? Blame it on the windy weather


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around I have been struggling with a rotton cold for nearly a week   I'm completely not with it at the mo, I even forgot to go to the osteopath this morning, oops - going to have to pay double next time!

Hope your all well.

Glad the injections have been going well for you Jane.     for basting!
I should be basted on Friday or Saturday, so I'm not far behind you!

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Luck for you too Liz!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, we are just a couple days apart, hope the cold gets better soon - sending lots of     your way.

Infact -          and      

to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Looks like could be good news for some of you this month      lots of BFP's pleasssseeeeeee.

Quick update: had a fabbo weekend in Worcester. DH swinging off the lampshade ......   . he bought me a new eternity ring as my old one was sending my finger black!!!! he said he couldn't understand that he'd had it from a quality jewellers!!!! (I picked this one and dented his wallet)!!!

Gig went really well, no one left before we had finished- thanks for asking. Did some Rod Stewart, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles.

Finishing work at 3pm today then going home to pack. Fly tomorrow- mum is soo happy- hopefully this will cheer her up, she's had a rough time.

Big night tonight. we are at the clinic 4pm for showdown with consultant. Find out exactly what went wrong, how we can improve things and agree next ICSI date. Hopefully it will be January- if I'm lucky December? everything crossed. I'll keep you posted.

Sailace, how are you water baby? Wicked women for depriving DH  

Janie, good luck for Wednesday- it all sounds really encouraging.  .  What happens when your basted?

Liz, missed you last week. Hope all is ok with you apart from nasty cold.xx

Tamsin, how old are? I'm glad that you enjoy your spa weekend. xx




Hi to Emily, Emily, Suki, Custard, Rauthie, Kate, sorry if I've missed you.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Darl * - I'm 39 (see siggy) - why do you ask? Hope all goes well at the clinic and glad the gig went ok! Have a fab holiday!

Tamsjn
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

*Tamsin* - TGI's is so nice i havnt been there in ages! Glad the eye scan went ok. I never realised u had diabetes - i may pick your brain one day if i have to do any studying on the subject!

*Jane* - I saw man city won! Reading are now 8th so very happy about that!!

*Jen* - what job do u do if u dont mind me asking?

*Sailaice* - Glad u enjoyed aqua aerobics! I use to go with my mum but dont get chance now - it was always so much hard work as well!!

*Kathryn* - hope u feel better soon.

*Liz* - good luck for the basting.

*Darl * - Glad u had a lovely weekend and enjoy your holiday away it will do u the world of good.

Hi to *emma, sukie, emilycaitlin * and anyone else ive missed xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all x
This is a very quick one as I am at work, my DH is away again! and taken the laptop with him again! But he is back tomorrow. So I'm am forced into using the work computer. Wishing good and sticky vibes to you all and I'll send you all some bubbles x
Love Sukie


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Tamsin- Glad your eye test was OK. Bet your pupils looked freaky , hope they are back to normal now! 

Darl- Hope you got some answers from the clinic. How did it go?

Kathryn- Hope you feel better soon.

Sukie- What does your DH do for a job? Mine is always away too.

Liz and Janie- Hope the basting is OK and that you both get BFP's this month!

Hi to every one else. We saw Casino Royale on Friday and thought it was excellent. Feeling quite chilled at the moment, it will be a different story next week when the 2ww is nearly up!

Emma x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Evening ladies

Emma - we saw casino royale yesterday and thought it was really good, I don't usually like bond stuff but really enjoyed it, plus I thought Daniel Craig was VERY sexy!!  Glad your feeling chilled out at the moment.  Thanks for the good wishes on the basting.

Sukie - Hopefully you will be able to get on again when DH is back - thanks for the bubbles

Kate - Reading are doing really well at the moment aren't they?

Darl - glad you had a great weekend.  Hope it all went well at the apt and you have some answers

Helen - any sign of AF?? Hope not   

Ho to everyone else, sorry I am rubbish at keeping up just lately.

Well, the clinic finally phoned and I am going to be basted on Weds at 2pm.  We have to be there at 1pm so DH can do "his bit" and they have time to prepare and wash the sperm.  Poor DH, I really feel for him at the moment he must be really feeling the pressure, so wish I knew what to say to him.

Catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jane good luck for wednesday its all so exciting and i cant believe how quick IUI is or am i being niave?! I know Reading are doing better again now after losing a couple of games!

hi sukie and emma 

I have been babysitting although the kids are older so well behaved!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Jane* - great news about the "basting"....am sure DH will be fine.....I was stressing over DH having to give a sample, but needn't have worried as he was a pro and "performed" without any probs. I agree about Daniel Craig...liked him when he was in Layer Cake too!

*Kate* - Babysitting, not done that in a while, well apart from my nephews!! Glad to hear the kids were well behaved! Yeah was diagnosed with Type II in Jan '04, and seems to be more or less under control, but need to start giving it some serious attention again, as my levels are a bit too high really, so need to seriously thnk about dieting/exercise!

*Emma* - yep thanks, eyes back to normal, after a semi decent nights sleep! DH was snoring, and as I'm a light sleeper, kept me awakwe for most of the night...he did apologise this morning!! Fingers crossed for the 2WW

*Sukie* - Thanks for the bubbles!

Working from home again today....so addictive...just roll outta bed and log on!! Slob around in your PJ's all day! Bliss! Gonna do another OPK again today, as *think* the surge line may be getting a little darker each day, so a hoping it may mean I'm gonna O..even though I'm CD27!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all, 

I'm just on quickly, as I have to go out this morning.  Good luck for tomorrow Jane!!!!  I'll be thinking of you! Does your dh have to take the day off as part of his holidays or do they allow him the time off?

Hi to Kate, sailaice, darl, emma, tamsin, sukie, kathryn, Liz, nora, helen and jen xxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning,

Jane I asked my DH if he had any advice for your DH and he can't think of anything that would help other than 'you gotta do what you gotta do'.

Sorry not much help I know! We are lucky in the fact that DH has his own business, so he doesn't have to worry about taking time off.

We saw Casino Royale over the weekend too, I really liked some bits of it, but wasn't keen on other bits.

Tamsin, weird that you are going to O so late, but I guess it does happen. I am still in my dressing gown too....oops!

Hi to everyone else!

Liz (still feeling like )
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Emily - we have our own business so we are quite lucky that we don't have to explain treatment and time off to anyone at work.  Thanks for the good wishes.  Are you off today?  IS DD better?

Tamsin - DH was fine when he has had do samples for analysis in the past but I think he's feeling the pressure a bit this time as its not just for testing.  But I'm sure he will do just fine.  You lucky girl, working from home.  I tried that a few years ago but I was too distracted by things that needed doing in the house and never seemed to get enough work done.  DH has been working from home for the last two years but he's recently come back to the office.

Kate - Glad the babysitting went OK and the kids behaved.  I'm not sure if I'm excited, I think I feel more anxious than anything else

Liz - thanks for the all the advice and info, I have called the clinic again this morning to check the timings and surprise surprise I am now waiting for them to call me back.  I'm sure it will be fine, think I was just having a panic yesterday.  The nurse who I spoke to last night did say that my consultant had decided on the timings and thats why it took them so long to get back to me as he had been in theatre for most of the day.  I'm sure DH will be fine, as I say he had no problems giving his last two samples, he is just a bit worried this time round as its not just for testing.  

Helen -    

Hi to Emma, Darl, Jen, Sukie, Kathryn, Sailaice, Nora and anyone I've missed.

Right better get some work done, I want to be out of here at 2pm so I can go home and blitz my house as I want to be able to have a rest over the next few days.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Liz* - yeah, would be a first, to O so late, so am not 100% sure it will happen or I've O'd already but for some reason not had the cramps, (normally get them, without fail), but seeing as I had 2 AF's this month, I guess anything is possible!! But as my 2nd bleed stopped 14 days ago, could be possible!

*Jane* - tell DH he'll just have to try some reverse physcology and change his thoughts into thinking this is just another ordinary S.A.!! Yeah it is kind of distractin being at home, but then in someways it's better as I'm more inclined to give myself breaks if at home, where as in the office, it's glued to the desk all day!

 Emily


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

I am soooo tired! Going to aqua aerobics tonight. Is everyone watching that Child Against All Odds tonight? I am it's on at 9pm.#

Tamsin, Do you chart? Has your chart indicated ov? Or are you using OPK's. What do you work at home as? I would love a job working at home!!

Janie my DH is a bit like that and is already worried about IUI. Just give him a flash of leg  or something  that's what I plan with my DH and hopefully he will be ok Good Luck anyhow!

Liz I wish I was still in my dressing gown!! I am so tired today! I really want to climb in bed asap! Am going to have a lovely early night tonight.

Em 

Kate I think IUI is quite quick, mind you I haven't had my appointment throught the post yet 

Emma B I feel quite chilled this cycle but I am a bit restless today wanting to check my CD etc. 

Darl! What is your secret?? I want an eternity ring!! Does anyone want to see my engagement ring?? It's still at Beaverbrooks so much for it being an exclusive collection  http://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/index.cfm?event=catalogue.showProduct&productID=1017

 everyone else!! Sorry if I have missed anyone I never mean too. I just always look who posted after my last post and reply. Don't want anyone to feel left out 

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - No, I don't chart, as don't need, as am more or less as regular as clockwork, but as you know had an odd month, this month, with a light AF, lasting approx 4 days, followed 4 days later, by a much heavier one, lasting 4/5 days. Never had that before! So, yes am using OPKs! Either way, it's nice not to have to be worrying about the "right time" !!! Oh as for the job, I'm just a humble Administrator, and am offically office based, but have laptop, so can travel!  Wow, amazing ring! Not sure if I'll watch CAAO...depends what mood DH is in, so may have to Sky+ it again!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello lady's... I wrote a lovey long post to catch up with everyone and the pc lost it!!!!  so here is a summary!

Devon was lovely - my friends 2year old that came with us was very very cute but friends big 8 month pg belly made me feel funny every time I looked at it and couldn't stop staring... had arguments with DP... fell out with his best mate as he made a flipant remark in the pub about me being 'obsessed with babies and pregnancy' Agh and DP was out of ear shot... plus it was the right time for us to be having lots of   but we had it only once! as DP let his hair down and got wasted with the guys... this led to a very competitive game of pictionary and a few rows.. 

Anyway... hoping DP's    and my   didn't get too stressed!! ?

Tried 'pressed' last night... tip top even thought not sure I needed it?

Tasmin - I don't temp chart as it drives me mad too! but I do use one or two OPK's a month and monitor my ewcm... hope it does the trick!!

Sailiace - hows the kitten? wish I was in my pj's to!! enjoy aqua aerobics... I should be doing some kind of exercise after the weekend of excess I've had!! 


Hi to Jane, Emma, Darl, Jen, Sukie, Kathryn, Liz, Nora, Kate and anyone I've missed off!!

Love,
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie Kitten is fine she should open her eyes soon so I will have a good pic for everyone   Hope you and DH are ok! Go swimmers go  

Tamsin they way I feel at the moment....exhausted! I might be taping it too!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm going home now - thanks Girls for all the good wishes.  I'll try and log on at some tomorrow and let you know how it went.

Jane xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you're all ok? Just a quick one today, and sorry for the me post.

I was absolutely gutted yesterday when my temps dropped, and cm turned brown (sorry tmi!). Had some    before breakfast, I was so upset    In a way I was glad to go to work and have the busiest day ever in my current job, I worked literally flat out all day and didn't have a chance to think about anything else, probably for the best. Another temp even lower today means it really is all over, I'm just waiting for a proper AF (got brown spotting already).

I haven't discussed it with DH yet because we were both exhausted last night, but I think I need a break. It hurt so much, I totally and utterly believed I was pg and was even thinking about eating healthy food etc, imagining telling my mum, everything. I don't think I can do that again, not yet, so I think I want to actually avoid over xmas and have a few drinks.  

Anyway, thanks for the    I needed it and still do!  Janie, good luck on Wed I hope it goes well for you. Got my fingers crossed for everyone.

  

Helen
xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* - Sending you some  and  - I know exaclty how you are feeling, as I felt that way last month - utterly convinced I must be PG, yet several BFN's told otherwise.... Life is just so unfair isn't it#. Hope you manage to get to talk to DH tonight and come to a decision about whether to take a break or not


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Oh Helen,



Liz
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Helen... like Tasmin as well... I was utterly convinced that I was PG this time.. I have had to tell myself this month not to get my hopes up and to try not to think about it but it's hard as you know!  Hope you get lots of big   of DH tonight ..
Rx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen    

Jane xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok? I am off out in a bit - popping over to my friends as its her eldest boy's 6th birthday! I have bought him a very messy art work set!! hee hee!!

*Tamsin* - Hope the OPK is positive and u get some BMS in!

*Jane* - I dont blame u for feeling anxious i would be as well and especially as its your first try. But massives of good luck for tomorrow xx

*Sailaice* - Yep i will be watching BBC1 tonite. Wow was your engagement ring that much?!! Mine was (well i dont know) but guessing it was about £200 out of argos! Sorry to my hubby if u are reading this!! My wedding ring was only £11.99p i think!!

*Ruthie* - sorry your weekend didnt quite go to plan and i cant believe your hubbys mate said that to u - how insensitive!

*Helen* - I know how u feel hun - i was like that this month - i think i was so niave to believe that after my lap and dye that i would magically become pregnant and it didnt happen. It grinds u down so much at times. But being busy at work always helps.

Hi to *emilycaitlin, liz* and anyone else ive missed xx

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Helen 

Sailaice - I'll be recording that programme tonight.  That is some ring you have, like Kate, I think mine was about £50 from HSamuels!!

Jane- DD is doing ok thanks, just a bit tired.  Good luck for tomorrow!!

Kate - Did you have a good party?

Tamsin - Good luck with the bms!

Ruthie - Your friends dp   

Hi to Liz, emma, sukie, darl and anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Only been away since Friday and there are squillions of posts already!

Just wanted to wish Jane good luck for tomorrow.   Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Helen -   What can I say? So sorry for you chick.   I was exactly the month just gone because I felt different, so it was a real blow. God, you think I would have learned after all this time! Do have plenty of cuddles with DH and don't work yourself too hard, chick.

Sorry for the lack of personals.

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Helen I am so sorry honey    I have had months like that no matter how hard I try I still convince myself. Thats why I'm not counting CD's this month   are you ok babe

Caddy I'm glad your back have missed you  

Em I think I will be recording it as DH is watching footie  

Kate yep my ring really cost that much, bless him! I would rather of had a 50 pound one and spent the rest of the money  

Ruthie how are you honey?

Lis  you ok?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Girls - thanks so much for all the good wishes, it really does mean a lot     Have blown you all some bubbles

Jane xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilycaitlin- Think we will be taping the IVF programme too. Want to see Jan in her millionth bush tucker trial!

HelenO-So sorry you think AF is on its way. It's gutting when you are convinced something is different. We have all done it and will continue too I'm sure until we get our BFP's. I can understand you wanting a break. My Dh was away for 5 weeks and it was so nice not to be on a 2ww. 

Darl- How was your appointment?

Janie- Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Caddy- How was you weekend?

Sailace- your ring is gorgeous. Mine was £400, thought that was expensive!

I'm on day off tomorrow, yippee! Going shopping with DH for something to wear at my birthday bash.

Hi to everyone else

Emma x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sailace!

Nice to be back. Was meant to pick up my computer on Sunday, but rubbishy pc world had not done it!  I love aqua too! No one can see what you are doing under the water! 

Hi Emma - did very little at the weekend as DH was so knackered, but it was just nice watching rubbish like the X Factor with a glass or ten of vino! Not long til your birthday. Hope you get a totally fabbo frock tomorrow!

I am in a DH free zone tonight, so I have a free hand on the old remote control. Did not watch the prog last week. Not sure whether to watch it tonight because I tend to find it depressing. I suppose it is because I have been through it all unsuccessfully myself. Dom Joly is on a booze tour on Sky one, so may watch that instead! 

Hope everyone has a nice, cosy relaxing evening.

Love Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Evening 

Jane I hope it all goes well tomorrow, take it easy x 

Helen I'm really sorry  

Emma My DH works for an American based company so has to go over there quite a bit then he has to go to parts of Europe for events he sort of in sales. (sorry I know that wasn't a very good explanation)  Hope you fine something lovely for your birthday  

Caddy welcome back, enjoy having the remote, I lost mine as DH is watching Arsenal 

Going to grab some dinner before I'm a celebrity comes on


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Wow it takes a long time to catch up, even if you're only away for a short time!!!!

Firstly, thanks to everyone for their lovely messages to me.  I am tootired to keep scrolling back the pages to answer everyone individually I'm afraid, so here are some general answers about me.

On Mondays I teach Science to 11 - 14 year olds at the same school where my husband is head of chemistry.  I've only been doing it for a few weeks, but I'm settling in nicely.  THe kids are generally good as long as you show them where the line is and what will happen if they cross it!!!      Husbands work like that too I reckon    I'm only teasing.  I love mine very much!!!  On Tuesdays I work as a volunteer gardener for the National Trust, so I spent all day today raking up leaves off the main drive and shoveling them into the trailer.  In case you aren't in my part of the world, it poured with rain for most of the middle of the day today!!!    Typical!!!  The rest of the week I try to keep our house roughly organised.  I'm still doing lots of diy and landscaping in our garden and I am studying for my RHS Advanced certificate in horticulture.  So although I only work one day per week, I am quite a busy bunny!!

I'm sad today as despite the +ve OPK, my temp has not gone up at all, so unless it is up dramatically tomorrow, I am forced to assume that I am having an anovulatory cycle     I'm pretty sad at that thought.  The anticipation of the 2WW is something I find quite positive, so I'll miss it if I don't get to do it this month.

Sailace - Can't wait to see the pics of your lovely kittys!!

Sukie - Enjoy I'm a celeb!

Caddy - Enjoy having the remote!

Emma - Oooh, I love an excuse to go shopping!  You must be really enjoying having dh at home for a while.  Got everything crossed for you.

Janie - Lots of luck!!!

Sorry everyone else.  Thinking of you all.  Too tired to type more.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

emilycaitlin - the little boy didnt have a party but there was a few ppl there and i kind of hid in the kitchen with my godson who is now 9 months old and soooooooooo cute 

Caddy - nice to see u back. Did u watch the programme in the end? I did and found it all so upsetting which is strange for me!

Sailaice - wow i still cant believe your engagement ring cost that much!!

Jane -        For tomorrow xx

emma.b - make sure u spend all of DH's money tomorrow!!

Hi sukie and Jen

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Beauties  

Kate I couldn't believe it when I found the receipt in DH's pocket either, men are useless at hiding things  

Custard I usually find my times rise a couple of days after +opk. What was your temp like today?

Emma I missed the programme last night, I am watching it tonight.  

Caddy what do you mean they can't see what you do under the water?


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning Sailace!

My temp was still resolutely low    And the OKP was on Saturday, so that's 4 low temps since.  In previous cycles it has always gone up within a couple of days.  I've had no disturbances or anything (temps done at 06.30 even at the weekend!!!!!).  So not a lot of hope left now.  

The programme was very sad last night, but gave some hope to people as well.  I thought it was well put together.

Morning Kate!  Your godson sounds a sweetie  

Lots of luck today Janie!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!!... 

I watched the Robert W prog last night to and it brought a tear to DP and myself.. that couple from liverpool were lovely... I had my fingers crossed for them every step of the way..
I really felt sorry for the woman who was taking her fight to the international court of human rights   But I couldn't help thinking that there would be a possibility of it effecting the child when it grew up knowing what it's bio farther thought (So sorry if you've not seen it!!!!)...

Anyway it really brought home to DP that we only have a year to try naturally and if that doesn't work then it means the operation failed and IVF next...   .... 
so we went straight to bed for some   ... 
Not sure if it's worth it though because I had no ewcm and a negative OPK yesterday ?    of course BMI is always worth it for the fun!!

Kate & emilycaitlin  - Yes I told DP that his friend needed a   !
Sailaice - Your godson sounds cute!!
Janie - Good luck today!!  
Jen - I read on here yesterday that someone got a BFP with a whole month of neg OPK's..  

Hi to everyone I've missed off!!

Burrrrrrr it's chilly today!!   (just an excuse to use this cute one!!)
R xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't read the posts on the prog last night as I'm just about to watch it now.

Good luck for today Jane    

I have a scan this afternoon, so I'll pop back later and let you know how it went.

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Good luck for your scan Liz     !

Morning Ruthieshmoo - thanks hun.  You answered your own query about OPK and ewcm    There has been a thread on peer support about cm that you might like to read.  It is all a bit of a black art isn't it??!!?

Blown you both some bubbles!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Jen I guess your right!! It's hard sometimes to listen to your own adivce!
Have blown you some right back!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

No problem!!!    That's why this site is so great!!!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jen & Ruthie!

I'll get blowing  !!!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie.... My godson?? I have never mentioned my godson!!

Jen I am really sorry your temp has stayed low honey. You might be going to ovulate late thats all  

Good Luck for your scan Liz!

I had something weird last night....    it was a lump of ewcm.... not like usual ewcm it was as though it had a firm bit in the middle as opposed to being all jellyfied


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats it I've offically lost it! I'm sorry Sailaice I meant Kate's Godson!!
I was meant to say sorry to you for talking about the programme before you had a chance to watch it!  

Don't worry to much about ewcm... it says in Zeta West... 'the more the better!'

Rxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Even if it is like a hard lump in the middle <----ewwww


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

Thank so much for your support   it really helps and means a lot to me!    I'm still a bit down but slowly bouncing back.  A nice big glass of wine certainly helped!   

Sailaice, I get all sorts of weird and wonderful cm, I try not to wonder too much what's going on in there!   How're you doing hun? Are you enjoying your break from temping etc?

Jane and Liz, good luck for today   

Ruthie, I decided not to watch the Robert W prog, I think it'd just upset me. I know what you mean about dp/dh as well - my dh is already really worried about it, and we're a long way off it yet! 

Jen, I've never used opks but sometimes my body gets ready to ov then backs off for a couple of days and has another go - one month I had nearly two weeks of ewcm before my temps finally rose!  So don't give up just yet hun.  

Kate, glad your footie team is doing well!  Do you go to watch their matches?

Darl, how did you get on at the clinic? Did you get any answers?

Hi Caddy, emma b, emily caitlin, sukie and tamsin.   Hope you're all ok?

Helen
x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Helen. Glad your feeling better... this fertility malarkey really does play havoc with our emotions....  

I nearly didn't watch the programme but there was a lot of good stuff that happend on it which gave hope! but I must try not to let myself get to bogged down in it all or I really may become obsessed! 

Sailaice - Helen is right about not worrying but that's easier said than done  maybe pop into your GP or give your consultant a call just to put your mind at rest..  

Rx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My temp free month is going great actually I have really stopped thinking about ttc...NOT   but I have stopped being obsessed.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

Well the OPK I did yesterday, was still a -ive, and would say it was probably the same lightness as the day before! However, I have no tests left, so will just have to wait and see what happens. It is a little frustrating in a way, as having been so regular, it's a bit disconcerting not knowing when I'll next get AF...or even when to test!! Now know what it must be like for you ladies with PCOS!

I'm seeing my GP in the morning, to hopefully get referrd to a proper IF specialist, as opposed to the bog standard Gynae and recurrent miscarraige Con I see now, so will see if she has any ideas about my odd cycle!

Not seen the CAAO prog yet, so like many, will try and not read the comments!!

*Jane* - good luck for today - hope the basting goes ok
*Ruthie* - Hope the  pays off! 
*Emma* - Enjoy your shopping trip is a success and you get that frock!
*Caddy* - What did you end up watching in the end?
*Jen* - Sorry to hear you don't feel very hopeful this month  Thanks for the low down on what you do - sounds interesting!
*Kate * - Wow, your godson is 9 mionths already?! Wow. Love the new pic by the way!
*sailace * - no wonder DH can't afford HD, if that's how much he splashed out on your ring!!  I'm only jealous! Sorry, don't know what to say about the ewcm, as hardly ever get it myself, or rather can't tell diff between that and DH's dead spermies! Ewww TMI!!
*Liz* - howz the IUI going? Guess I should read your diary!
*Helen* - Glad you are feeling better today! Has AF shown up in all her glory yet?

 to all you other lovely ladies!

Back to work! Actually in the office today!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Tamsin,

It must be difficult not knowing where you are this cycle, I hope you get some indication soon! 
I haven't started my diary yet, I only do one over the 2ww, and that hasn't started yet. I have a scan at 2.00pm today and then I will find out when I'll be basted - prob Friday or Saturday. I'm hoping its Saturday again as the clinic is was so nice and quiet last time.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin I hope you have better luck with this new consultant, it sounds like maybe you need something to regulate your cycles.

Good luck for Fri/Sat Liz, I still haven't got my letter from hosp yet


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Just been to have my scan. Follies have gone mad! 6 big ones. 4 on the right 2 on the left. So I have to have two on the right drained. Lining is nice and thick, so I am being drained, and basted on Friday. So no breakfast for me on Friday - only allowed water as I'm having a surgical procedure, but lets hope its all worth it. Cons is going to try and remove the two follies rather than drain them if he can so he can test the egg quality. So it should be fine - it adds another £200 to the bill though!

Cons and DH had a discussion while I was getting dressed in the loo and decided that I didn't need an anesthetic or sedation as I was a tough cookie - blimey I hope they are right! 

Liz
x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Liz, wow, loads of follies! That's great news.  I'll keep everything crossed for you on Friday    Not sure about doing it without sedative etc, but I'm sure the cons knows what it should be like and wouldn't suggest it if he didn't think you could do it. At least you won't have any after effects of sedation to worry about. Good luck! 

Tamsin, that must be sooo frustrating! Good luck with your GP. 

Sailaice, I'm going to have a month off charting as well - dh complained that the thermometer beeping every morning woke him up!   Well if that's all he's got to complain about...  

AF arrived with a vengeance last night, one of the worst ever.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* - soz to hear that  is living up to her name 

*Sailaice* - thanks - not sure who she can refer me to, so just hope she has the name of a good one - will not be fobbed off with a Gynae that's for sure! Am hoping this odd cycle is a one off, as had come totally out of the blue and never had anything like it before. So we'll just have to see what happens if/when AF shows up!!

*Liz* - all sounds good to go for Friday! Hope they are right and you mange without the meds! Hope all goes well!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry AF arrived Helen. Are you ok??

Liz that is really good news!!!    

Tamsin keep pushing them and ringing them I did


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Helen  Sorry that you A/F arrived, good luck for this month x
Liz  Well done on all the big follies!  Good luck for Fri  
Jane  How did you get on today, hopefully it all went well  
Tamsin Good luck with the GP in the morning. Hope you get refered to a good IF specialist x
Jen  Blimey you do seem to keep busy. Well done with the teenagers...tough age!
Sailaice  It's nice sometimes not knowing when you ovulate it takes the pressure off abit!
Kate  How are things with you?
A big HI to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love Sukie


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

What a drab, dreary day.  Bring back the summer!

Helen - sorry about the nasty AF. They always seem to be particulary horrid after getting your hopes up. Hope your DH is looking after you.

Tamsin  - what a strange cycle you are having. I had a 45 day one a few months back which had never happened to me before. It completely threw me. Hope you get the referral you after tomorrow. 

Liz - hope all goes well for you Friday or Saturday. It sounds like they are going to do what they do for IVF where they have to drain the follie to extract the egg. It should give you some valuable info.

Jane - hope it all went ok for you today. 

Ruthie - re the OPKs, I think it was Lilyella on here who got pregnant on a cycle where she got no positive OPK at all. They are not 100% accurate.

Jen - it may be that your body is gearing up for ovulation, but it has just not happened yet. It is not uncommon for ladies to have a cycle where their body tries for a few attempts before it actually ovulates. Keep on with the   if you can. It is all very frustrating (not the  , the OPKS! )

Kate - I ended up watching a documentary on BBC2 re alcoholism which was SO sad and heartbreaking, but brilliantly honest and sensitive in the way it was filmed. It was a real eye opener.

Sailace - how is your aqua going? I hope you are not just doing the arms! 

Sukie - I am going to watch I'm a Celebrity tonight as it features the eating bushtucker trial. They have been advertising it, saying OMG they have to eat Kangaroo anus, but when I saw a clip one of the dishes was a live spider! And it looked quite big.  I am terrified of them and would not be able to sit there with it in front of me, never mind eat it. Actually I felt a bit sorry for it!  Must make sure you have dinner well before it! 

Emma - how did the shopping go? Did you find a party frock?

Hie Emily - hope you are not working too hard.

Big hellos to Kathryn and Nora and Darl.

Me ok. Taken my last Clomid today. How exciting!  DH home later. Yippee!

Have a fab evening!

Love Caddy x


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

*Janie* - I really hope everything went well for you today, lots of rest and TLC needed now 

*Liz* - good news about the follies, you are brave not having sedation but after ttc for a while we all get poked and prodded so much it makes us brave, I have got my fingers crossed for you   

*Sailiace* - How are u hun? Glad your not too stressed this cycle, have you done your Xmas shopping yet?

*Emily * - is DD all OK now ? Have you got much time off for Xmas, hope you are OK.

*Emma* - my clomid buddie, hope you are OK and looking forward to all your birthday celebrations, enjoy!

*Helen* - so sorry  arrived, she is so mean. I understand completely what you said about convincing yourself you might be pregnant. It has only happen to me on the rare occasions AF didn't show up on time and it really messes with your head. I don't do charting though as I think I would find it stressful, maybe I should tho, can't decide. Take care 

*Tamsin* - good luck with your appt tomorrow, you are right not to be fobbed off, I also feel that if you don't push for things to happen no-one else will do it for you, we shouldn't feel intimidated in all this stuff. Let us know how you get on.

*Kate* - hope you are OK, I like your new picture, dog is gorgeous. How are u feeling ?

*Ruthie* - I didn't watch the IVF programme last night as I forgot about it. Might of been for the best tho as I would probably be too emotional. You had every right to be upset about what your DH friend said to you, very insensitive. Hope you are feeling OK.

*Jen* - hi, not sure about the OPK stuff, only used them once before. I just stick too lots of  from day 9 - 18 of cycle, maybe I will use next month as I am on clomid.

*Caddy* - I think I will have to watch 'celebrity' tonight now, sounds so gross, have a nice evening with DH

Darl - Hi, Hope you are ok 

Hope I didn't miss anyone.

I am well into my 2ww now so will probably be analysing every twinge soon  .

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Caddy
Defiantly will, DH is out slaving away in the kitchen this moment making bangers and mash.
Good luck on your last clomid, have fun with DH....
I'll probably be cringing while watching I'm a celebrity


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck on the 2WW Kathryn!   

Sukie - I wish my DH was making tea.  Oh God I am just thinking of those witchetty grubs. They are definitely one of the worse or that eyeball that Jordan tried to eat the other year. Feel sick......  Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

evening Girls

Sorry I haven't had time to read all of the posts and am pretty tired now - its been a long day.

Just wanted to pop on quickly and let you know the basting went well and DH's sample was fine. Just need to remain calm now and hope for the best - it really is out of our hands now.

Will catch up with you all tomorrow - I'm off work so should have plenty of time to read back through all the posts.

Hope you are all fine.  Liz, I was thinking of you today, hope the scan went well.

Night night 

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies im finally here!! Hubby is on nites so i cant get on the PC in the day as he is sleeping!!

*Jen* - my godson is a cutie!! I wanted to take him home with me!

*Ruth* - i watched the Prof winston programme as well and hubby txt me from work saying hes really thought about having tx and he worries about it all and me having to go through it all - it was so lovely to hear and listening to him taking an interest for once.

*Liz* - glad the scan went ok and good luck for friday.

*Helen* - sorry that your AF arrived. I dont go to the footie coz i couldnt get a season ticket as they sold out so quick! And they cost £600 which i dont have!! My dad and 2 brothers have season tickets.

*Tamsin * - I hope it goes ok at the GP's for u tomorrow.

*Sukie* - im ok hun. U?

*Kathryn* - im ok thanks hope u are as well?

Hi to *sailaice, caddy, Jane* and anyone else ive missed xx

Kate xx​


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Sorry, it's a quick me post!  I'm off to stay with my Mum in London until tomorrow, so I won't be around.  I know I'll struggle to catch up when I'm back, so apologies in advance and thanks for all your kind messages.

Lots of love,
Jen


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Good morning!
Jane Glad it went well yesterday  
Kate I'm good apart from bending down two days ago to pick up a pen and hurt my back, luckily I've been in the office at work where I can take it easy on my back!
Jen Have a good time away x
Kathryn Hope you manage to stay calm in the ttw
Caddy I'm glad no one ate the plate with kangaroo on I think I would have gagged! when they were taking the ball out of the skin uuuugggghhhhh!!!!!!
Hi to every one else speak later xxxx
Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

My kittens eyes opened yesterday so tonight me and DH are going to take pictures of her!! So you will all clap eyes on her tonight  

Caddy I wish they would bring back the summer! I am finding it harder and harder to get out of bed!! I am doing everywhere at aqua  

Kathryn I haven't started Christmas shopping yet  but I intend to next weekend! I need to get all my bits in too, I wish it was overwith, next year I am opening a savings account just for Christmas! Good Luck for this 2ww!

Janie I am really pleased it when well!! Congratulations!!

Morning Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry this is really quick.  I was at work yesterday, and need to go out now, so will try and get on later, just wanted to say hi, xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning all!!!!

Emily - Hi!! Sounds like a whirlwind day!!

Sailaice - ooooo excited about seeing the   I would love one but we rent and the landlord says no! p.s that engagement ring WOW... When DP proposed to me (maybe should call him DF!?) he pulled out a little wooden box and was very pleased with himself for finding an 'ethical' ring silver made in Tibet with an Amethyst.. (bless him I guess Diamonds are expensive my little hippy!)

Janie - I'm glad the appt went well!! will keep everything but the legs crossed for you!! 

Tasmin - Good luck at the GP's today! I hope they really listen to you keep shouting!!

Kate - I'm glad the Prof Winston Prog worked on your hubby to... it does feel so much better when they let you know how their feeling and take more of an interest.. 

Liz -    Yay good luck for Friday!!!

Katheryn - Sending you good vibes for the 2ww..  relax and try not to test! (harder said than done I know)

Jen - Enjoy your time in the big smoke!

Helen - So sorry she showed her ugly face and brought a full force with her... comfort food its the only way to deal with this lady!!  

Caddy & Sukie  - Celeb had no bravery in it last night! they can't be that hungry? All that 'y agent told me it was fake' talk was funny  ... Also Caddy I will try not to think about the OPK's to much  

Hello to anyone I've missed off!!

To much work to do today... can't help but think we wasted this month by not BMS enough at the right time.. but I may just be adding pressure! eak!

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is a cute ring isn't it   But to be honest yours sounds better as a lot of thought seems to of went into it. Money isn't everything and my DH probably picked up the most expensive instead of researching what I like (solitaire diamonds). 

I have spent the best part of the morning torturing myself   before I could stop myself I was typing mothercare, next and vertbaudet into the google searchbar planning my nursery etc and I ended up as usual coming down to earth with a massive jolt


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Sailaice   ... Just think when we get our precious little beans they will be sooooooooooooooooooooo loved and wanted that they be the best beans ever!!!

Positive thinking is hard work.... it's ok to allow ourselves to day dream because in away we need to be planning!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Sorry still not read through all the posts and am still in my PJ's so forgive me if I don't do personals for everyone.

Ruthie - hope your not too busy with work.  Try not to worry too much about the BMS, I know its not easy, but it only takes one little swimmer   

Liz - thanks for the PM and the text.  Your follies have gone crazy, how much did they up your dosage to?  Buckets of luck for tomorrow I will have everything crossed for you.  If I was you I would have a think about not having any sedation for the draining - I think you are very brave.

Emily - Hi    You seem really busy lately. 

Sailaice - glad the kittens eyes have now opened - have you named her yet?  Looking foreward to seeing a photo.

Sukie - sorry about your back - back pain is just awful, hope you feel better soon.  I haven't watched I'm a celebrity but it sounds gross!  YUK!!!

Jen - hope you have a lovely time in London with your Mum.

Kate - Hi  , Your DH is probably fast asleep now so I guess your not around at the moment, but hope you are OK.  Glad the programme got your DH talking about it all.  My DH was just the same and I think the thing he found most worrying was me having to go through the injections and the procedures - men feel so helpless at times like this, but all they can really do is be supportive and understanding.

Kathryn - lots of luck for your 2ww    

Helen - how are you doing hon?

Big hello to Darl, Emma, caddy, Tamsin, Nora and anyone I have missed

I'm ok - got a bit of cramping and feel a bit uncomfortable down below but I think thats normal.  I woke up this morning and thought yesterday had been a dream!  It just feels like we have been waiting for this for ages and I cant believe we have actually had some treatment at last.  Don't like the cyclogest pessaries - YUK YUK YUK!!!!, but I have to keep going with them for at least 2 weeks.  Am having a lazy day today, I'm not really very good at doing nothing so I might do some online xmas shopping later.

Lots of luck and     to everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie I'm sure the cramping is normal, were you sedated? I can't wait to do nothing., I will have a big pile of books beside me, my wireless broadband on laptop and a packed lunch (if DH goes to work) oh and every episode of Footballers Wives!! Yippee

Ruthie I think by the time I get my bean I will be all planned out


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No - sedation is not necessary for IUI, was told it was like having a smear test but to be honest I thought it was a bit painful, I'm a bit of a wuss though!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jesus  Have you had HSG done? Was it as bad as that??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well todays appt with GP went ok and whilst she didn't end up referring me to anyone new, she did make the valid point that I'll be better off, questioning the recurrent miscarriage clinic Con that I see regularly - (expert and well respected Con), - I see him on 19th Dec, for a cyst check and review - and seeing if he can suggest anything new.  She said if she referred me to someone new, they'd have to start right at the bottom again, not have the history, etc etc - this did make sense. She's given me the forms for the usual LH/FSH and CD21 blolod tests, but didn't feel I can do those until my cycle is back on an even keel.  She said not to worry about this odd cycle, it's likely a one off and could be age related - yeah right thanks for that!!!  Obviously if it happens again, to let her know.

She was right when she said I was probably looking for a quick fix / answer and that, that won't necessarily be the case....coz it's unlikely they will find anything new, and, as has already happened, be referred for IVF, (when I've lost enough weight that is!)...........so looks like it's good ole "Unexplained"

She also stressed the need to get my blood sugars back to a decent levels - they've gone haywire really, as I've not been bothering about dieting/exercising and thus blood levels are higher than they should be   She said this could be having an impact of things 

So all in all, I'm feeling a little ****** off and dispondant today. Didn't help that I sat in bed this morning, watching the CAAO prog, so was blubbing away 

I've got to go to a local fancy dress shop later, to try and get myself a 70s outfit for DH's Xmas do, so hope I can come away with something!  Not really in the mood, but am running out of time, so have to bite the bullet.

Still, I'm off for a long weekend with my sister tomorrow afternoon, for yet an other spa break!  We come back Sunday afternoon!  Am hoping this will lift my spirits.  No sign of AF, and just done an HPT and got a BFN - going by CD1 of 1st AF, I would have been due today, but I may not have even O'd yet!  I s'pose the only up side, is that at least I'm unlikely to be taking AF with me on my weekend away!

Sorry for my ME post, and thanks for letting me offload.....will try and catch up with everyone properly before i leave tomorrow

Tamsin
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't know because I had my hsg done while I was under GA as I had some cysts removed at the same time.

Don't panic, I didn't mean to scare anyone, it really isn't that bad. My problem was that the speculum was too big which was causing the pain but once they removed it and went and found a smaller one it wasn't too bad.  They put the cather through your cervix and that didn't hurt it was just a weird feeling and can cause a few spasms.

Tamsin - you must have posted while I was typing.  Glad the apt went ok, it probably is good advice to stick with the consultant if he is well respected and experienced.  Good luck for the 19th when you see him again.  As you say, if you saw someone new you would probably have to start all over again and that will probably take time.  Lets hope this weird cycle is a one off.  Do you have PCOS? Sorry I cant remember.  I have it and in the past I have had strange cycles like the one you are having now.  

Am sorry your feeling down today.      Lets hope that you haven't yet ovulated and the test you did this morning is just too early.  And no need to apologise, that what this site is for - we all need to get stuff off our chests sometimes and we are all here for you.  

Hope you manage to get sorted with the fancy dress outfit and I am sure you will have a wonderful time on your spa break with your sister.  Thinking of you  

Jane xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Jane  I'm sure the cramps are nothing or maybe it's all busy fusing together! Enjoy shopping on line, I went out for lunch and checked my acc and I'm overdrawn how depressing (no Christmas shopping for me just yet  

 Sailaice  I have mama bebe catalog delivered to me every few months and can never walk past mammas and pappas with out going in!

 Ruthie   It will happen and you'll have a gorgeous baby   

 Tamsin  So sorry it didn't go as you had wanted it to  have a lovely spa break, hope you get a great costume.I'm off to Vagas on Sat so I'll speak to after that  x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  Hubby is awake so can get to use the PC! Although off out babysitting at 4pm!

*Jen* - have fun in london with your mum.

*Sukie* - I hope your back is ok now?

*Sailaice* - i cant wait to see a piccie of your cat!

*Jane* - im being dumb here but have u been basted now? R u on the 2ww?

*Tamsin* - sorry u are feeling so peed off with the GP etc. A 70's do sounds good!!

Hi to *emilycaitlin, ruthie* and anyone else ive missed xx

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kate - yes was basted yesterday so am now on the 2ww, your not being dumb, its so hard keeping up with everyone here  

Have fun babysitting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Kate  My back getting a bit better thanks, you do quite a bit of babysitting is it always the same child/ren? Did you come to any conclusion on the clomid with your DH?

Jane How did the on line shopping go?

I'm at work till late tonight as I have a parents evening! (and strated work at 7.30)
Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've not had a chance to catch up!!!  I'll be a bit busy over the next couple of days, as am working, but will do my best!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane - i get it now - i knew something was happening for u yesterday but couldnt remember!! Loads of luck for the 2ww. Babysitting was fine although hard work!!

Sukie - yeah i do a lot of babysitting as cash in hand which i need!! I babysit for 2 different families but my mum always passes my name on to mums at her nursery. Havnt really decided about the clomid yet - think we will just wait until the appointment.

Kate xx​


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Goood morning 
Liz Good luck today


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

I have a kitten pic! Albeit a bad one and I can't copy it onto my post


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi sailaice - It's a shame about the kitty picture it would be great to see a picture.... but every time I see kittens I want another one! My Dh has banned me from taking our cat to the cattery as I end up begging for another kitten (thats how we got our last one) 
Love Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have changed it to my avatar but I wanted to post it


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Your Kitten is lovely!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Feeling a bit better today - thanks for all your kind words, meant a lot - and am going to try and switch off and enjoy my weekend away! Managed to get an outfit for DH's Xmas Do - it is hilarious - will definitly take some pics of us both, so you can all have a good laugh!

*Jane* - thanks for your kind words, much appreciated! Glad the basting went ok and  for you in the 2WW!

*Ruthie* - Well it'as not over till the red lady sings, so try to keep positive, you may have hit it just right, don't forget spermies can live for a few days!

*Liz* - good luck for today, hope all goes well!

*Sailaice* - could you put the kitten pic, where your avatar is? 
Update: You obviously read my mind and see you have done as I suggested anyway! I want one, she/he is gorgeous!!

*Sukie* - Wow, Vegas aye! Hope you have a fab time!

*Caddy* - poor old Toby gettingn the boot last night aye, oh and as for whimpy Scott and that what lies beneath task! 

*Kathryn* - hope you are feeling better now?

*Emily* - don't work too hard!

 to *Jen, Kate, Lou, Beth, Nora, Helen....*


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a she. Bless her, all tortoiseshells are girls for some unknown genetic reason.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Toooooooooo cute and tiny!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think she is spoken for   Next year though I will be breeding my other queen and will be having reds and creams and they are scrummy!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Liz - been thinking of you all morning, hope it went ok and the follie draining wasn't too painful. 

Sailaice - that kitten is sooooo cute, have you named her yet?

Kate - when is your follow up apt?  

Tamsin - so glad you are feeling better today  

Sukie - hope you have a wonderful time in Vegas, you lucky girl, wish I was jetting of somewhere.

Emily - you are such a busy bee lately, hope you are ok

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.

I am still off work and having another lazy day, I could quite easily get used to this.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope your taking it easy Janie!! I haven't named her yet, I like unusual names and can't think of any. For her pedigree name I think I am going with Autumn Harvest <--- or maybe not lol


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes I am. Was going to go to work today but then DH ordered me to stay at home and rest up!  Ventured out to the shop this morning to get a few bit but then came home and put my PJ's back on - I like being a lady of leisure!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I can't wait to be told to stay in bed   I really would spend a week planning the perfect 2 days in bed!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls hope u are all ok?

*Sailaice* - your kitten is sooo cute 

*Tamsin * - have a nice weekend away. And u must get some piccies when u have the xmas do!!

*Jane* - our follow up appointment is on the 12th of december so not long now!

Hi to *sukie, ruthie* and everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Friday girls! Yippee! 

Just wanted to wish everyone a fabbo weekend, even though the weather is meant to be atrocious.

Hope all went well for you today, Liz. 

Jane - glad to hear you are resting up, getting used to the life of leisure! 

Sailace - oh the kitten is simply scrummy. It makes me go all melty inside........ 

Hi Tamsin - yeah the poor old Tobester. It was a shame he went and not the Gaffney! He seemed really bewildered. Sniff.....

Kate - what you up to this weekend? Footie watching?

 to all you other top girls!

Love Caddy x

Ps. Did more Christmas shopping yesterday (I have a big family!) and managed to buy myself some trousers! I am becoming a shopaholic! DH won't let me out in future!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I'm now on my 3rd IUI 2ww. Draining was I'm afraid to say very painful, I'm still very sore. They had to move fast as I had already ovulated and the follies had started to go, so he drained two, but he had to go through my bladder and out the other side with the syringe, and I'm sure that didn't help on the pain side of things. Glad I didn't get sedated though as it might have taken time up that we didn't have, if all the follies had gone we would have had to abandon as they couldn't risk me having 6 eggs that could fertilise. So the two he caught both had eggs in them and the egg quality was very good. DH's sample was great, as cons called it his PB (personal best) and we had 26.4 mill put back - lets hope one of the fellas finds his way! Had to have the largest pessary I have ever seen as an antibiotic for the draining  .

Went and had a lie down and cried my eyes out. Very unlike me, I'm glad DH was there. It wasn't just the pain, not sure what came over me. I had a good  when I came home too. 

Am shattered now. I think I added to the tiredness by driving to London and back for Thanksgiving last night, 30 Americans at a dinner party is pretty tiring I can tell you!

Hope your relaxing Jane.

Love the kitten Sailaice!

Sukie, I hope you have a great time in Vegas. We go every year for business - I love it! We are back out there in a months time, have you been before?

Hope everyone else is well, will pull myself together and be back on tomorrow to catch up properly.

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm at work (again).  Sailaice the kitten is gorgeous!!!!

Liz and Jane - Good luck for the 2ww!!

Sorry have to go, will be on soon


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - ouch, that sounds painful.  I do hope you are resting.  Have been thinking about you all day.  I'm not surprised you had a good cry, you really have been through the mill just lately.  Its great news about the quality of your eggs and DH's sample, my DH produced his best sample to date on Wednesday too, so lets hope its a good omen for us both   .  Rest up Missy and let DH pamper you, you have been so very brave.

Emily - cant believe how busy you are at the moment, I bet your shattered.  Have you got some off coming up soon?  I seem to remember that you have.

Caddy - more shopping??  I haven't even got started yet!!

Kate - not long now for your apt, the 12th will soon be here.

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not had chance to catch up on all the thread properly but wanted to let Liz and Janie know I have been thinking off you and your IUI treatments    

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz I am sat here saying a little praye r for you honey. I am so sorry you have had such an emotional day darling. It will all be worth it in the end.

Caddy I am starting christmas shopping next weekend and I am dreading it.


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok.

I had a lazy morining but off to do some shopping now.  

Speak to you all soon.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls hope u are all ok?

*Caddy* - i am working this weekend so not much planned for me!

*liz* - good luck with the 2ww and sorry it was so painful for u. Keep your chin up 

*Jane* - How r u feeling? My appointment is not long now - have the ticker so that helps!!

Hi to *emilycaitlin, Kathryn, sailaice* and everyone else xxx

Oh and.........READING FC won 1-0 today!!! yippppeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Kate - Reading are doing really well - are they 6th now?  

Liz - hope your feeling a little better and have been resting this weekend.

Kathryn - how was the shopping?  I am starting to stress because I haven't even started Christmas shopping yet and I have so many people to buy gifts for.  Last year I did it all online and didn't have to go in a single shop, might have to give it a go this year too!

Hi to everyone else.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evenng Ladies,

Had a lovely weekend, which was only marred by the dreadful weather - we got soaked walking into Tunbridge Wells town centre yesterday and a couple of late nights - functions going on in the hotel that kept us awake late! Sis went down and complained last night and basically they gave us £50 off the bill  Both the facial and full body massage were dreamy! Did miss DH though, so was glad to get home. Oh and how ironic - as soon as we got to the hotel, I started getting my O cramps!! We'd not  for a few days, so have probably missed it for this month, which I'm gutted about obviously, but then again, if i go back to a normal cycle and get AF in 2 weeks, I'll be fertile again whilst we away 

*Caddy* - Wow, you sure are the shopping queen aren't you! I've bought one or two gifts, but still have a way to go! Nice one on the trousers for you though, may as well reward yourself for all that hard work!

*Jane* - Hope life in the 2WW is going ok and you are remaing chilled and relaxed?

*Liz* - sorry to hear the IUI was a bit painful,  but sounds like you have given it your best shot...so now the wait!  Are you originally from America then? A good ^cry^ can help release lots of pent up emotion - some we didn't even know we had, so don't worry about letting go!

*Kathryn* - hope your shopping trip was a success?

*Kate* - Seems your tewm are having quite a run of success!

 to *sailaice, Suki, Emily, Ruthie, Jen, Lou, Beth, Nora, Helen*..............hope you're all ok?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

I've had a really negative weekend! I'm thinking of opening a dog grooming business and it's so complicated because I have my life on hold TTC   Knowing me I'd open the business and fall pg!! lol


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hi Jane, the pain nearly completely gone since the follie reduction, thankfully. I am resting (ish) I hope you are too.

Tamsin, we were in Tunbridge Wells today, sorry to hear that you got caught in the rain  , which hotel were you staying at? Your treatments sound fab! It wasn't the IUI that was a problem, it was the follicle reduction that was so painful   , feeling better now though. I'm not American (although I did live in Canada for a while) but one of my close friends is.

Sorry to here that your having a negative weekend Sailaice  . Its so difficult when you have to put your life on hold. Would be a great business idea though!

Kate I hope work was ok this weekend.

How was the shopping Kathryn?

Hi everyone else, hope you had a good weekend everyone!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Liz 

Glad to hear you are resting hon. I am thinking of going private with IUI depending on how things pan on NHS still haven't got a letter off them so am ringing my consultant tomorrow am going to ask them to send my notes out too


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All, 

*Liz* - We were staying at the Spa Hotel.  this 2WW is a success!
*
sailaice* - hope you get a positive response out of the Con today. Sorry rto hear you had a crap w/e...this TTC is a nightmare aye, and those that have parenthood, as and when they planned, don't know how lucky they are!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

How is everyone?


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

*Sailiace* - sorry to you had a bad weekend, it is so difficult sometimes, we understand. The weekends can be worse as we have too much time to think. I hope your call with the cons goes well.

*Liz* - glad your feeling better and relaxing, I have everything crossed for you that this IUI will be +tive.

*Janie* - Hope you are taking it easy too. The shopping went well thanks, still got loads to do tho.

*Tasmin* - the Spa sounds lovely, I think I need to go !!!

*Kate* - your football team are doing really well, hope you are ok?

*Caddy* - sounds like you are doing well on the Xmas shopping, hope u had a nice w/end.

*Emma* - How did the birthday weekend go? Happy birthday 

Hi to *Emily, Ruthie, Helen, Sukie, Nora, Jen, Lou*, sorry if i missed you.

I am OK, no sign of AF but she is due today. Had some bad news my SIL I told you about who was pregnant had a miscarriage last week. I have been feeling guilty as I found it so hard when I find out she was pregnant and felt so jealous. This has taught me a good lesson about not being so wrapped up in my own probelms that i can't enjoy other peoples good news. I do feel tho that my reaction couldn't be helped after all this time ttc. My SIL is OK, I went to see her yesterday and gave her a big hug. I get on with her really well and she is a good friend. Got to go to work, catch up later.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Katyloulou

I am so sorry about your SIL   I hope she is ok. Hope AF stays away for you honey!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Morning all

Kathryn, so sorry to hear about your SIL    I don't think you should feel guilty, it is so hard not to feel a bit jealous at times and understandable after the stress of ttc! I'm glad your SIL is ok, it sounds like you are there for her.

Sailaice, sorry you had a negative weekend hun   I know exactly what you mean about feeling that your life is on hold ttc! What would happen if you went ahead and opened the business and then fell pg?  Do you think you could manage? I bet you could, so I think you should go for it!

Tamsin, your spa weekend sounded lovely - apart from getting wet!  At least you're relaxed about it!   Got my fingers crossed for you this month  

Hi Liz and Janie, hope you're both resting lots and looking after yourselves.   Liz you are brave - the procedure sounded really painful! 

Kate, wow, Reading is doing really well! Sorry you had to work this weekend, how's it going? Does it mean you get some time off during the week?  

emilycaitlin, you seem to be working really hard! Hope you're ok?

Hi Ruthie, Custard, emma b, nora, Sukie, and everyone else! Hope you all had a good weekend?

Nothing much to report here. Had a lovely dinner with dh on Saturday night, and had a big chat about what we wanted out of life and what makes us happy, it was lovely!    I'm off to Germany for three days on Wed, so a short week at work - can't be bad!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kathryn* - hoping the red  stays away! Sending  to your SIL..hope she's doing ok?...you're a great SIL for being there for her.....sadly m/c is all too common and you could not have known things would have gone the way they did, so try not to feel too guilty.

*Helen* - glad to hear you had a great weekend with DH and enjoy Germany!

Morning *sailaice*


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Am back at work today   and have got loads to catch up with.  So will catch up with all properly later when I have a bit more time.

Just wanted to say Kathryn, am so sorry about your SIL    Try not to feel guilty chuck.

Right I have 279 work emails which I need to sort out - be back later.

Jane xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning lady's... Mondays are so hard on here for falling behind after not posting messages all weekend! will try to catch up! 

Janie - Wow thats a lotta emails! don't work to hard!

Kathryn - Sorry about your SIL...  I don't think you should feel guilty as it's so normall to feel blue when we are all try so hard for our own bundles of joy... x (which we will all one day have ) Fingers crossed that you get   

Sailaice - Big hugs to you.. hope consultant went well?..  

Liz - Ouch sounds painfull  ... I think it's good to get it all out  ... hope it made you feel relief from it all.. good luck!!  

Hi to everyone else I missed off this morning... got loads to do today so I can get away from work a little early... I've got my first rehearsal tonight to do a local production of the Vagina Monologues... trying to raise as much money as poss!!! 

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie I didn't go and see consultant, I am _ringing_ consultant tonight 

Tamsin 

Helen oooo Germany! Have a nice time. Glad you and DH had a lovely time at the meal and a nice talk. I always feel better when I have had a chat with DH and it's a positive outcome.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen - where abouts in Germany are you going.  We love Germany and usually go in December for the Christmas Markets, I love all the festive stuff, twinkly lights everywhere, mulled wine etc.  I am very jealous as we are not going this year because of the treatment.  Hope you have a fab time.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sailaice - I meant speaking to them..   ..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will post tonight and let you know Ruthie I am quite scared of her  I am going to be firm though and demand my notes


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is everyone?    I am so bloated it is unreal!! I feel like I am going to pop.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Coo-ee - I'm here! 

sailaice - Bloated? Are you about to O or just had a big blow out!?!?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm here too, just a bit busy.

Sailaice, try some peppermint tea, its great for bloatedness.  I am very bloated too, but I think its the drugs, peppermint tea usually works for me for I cant seem to shift this bloat at the moment.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You've mentioned that before Janie and I always forget   I am hopeless   Does a lot of air get in during IUI?   maybe thats what it is??

Definately not about to O Helen so I don't know what it could be. I'm usually like this in the week before AF arrives


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its the cyclogest which is making me bloated and windy  ,   at letting the air in


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Silly me, I know when they do lap and dye sometimes air gets in and they said that with my HSG too. I just assumed it would happen with IUI. Never mind


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No I don't think so, its like having a smear test.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  I have been into work (hospital) with hubby to get my time sheet in and my shifts! Then went into town to sort my phone as its broken!!! Stupid thing!

Jane - Reading FC are now 7th place which is good! Hope u are feeling ok?

Tamsin - Glad your weekend wasnt too bad and well done on getting the £50 refund!

Sailaice - a dog grooming business sounds good!

Liz - work wasnt too bad i am in tonight as well.

Kathryn - Im fine thanks. Sorry to hear about your SIL. Hope AF stays away.

Helen - I was working home care over the weekend so im only bank staff so work when i choose to. At the hospital i normally work 5 days a week so if i work the weekend i get a day off in the week. Am on study leave at the moment.

Hi to Ruthie and everyone else

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am stll alive, but just working non stop at the mo, and away at the weeknd!!  Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Help!  I can't keep up!!!!

Want to write you all lovely personals, but must go straight out again to orchestra!!!

Love to you all.
Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok Janie  

Hi Em how are you?? you sound really busy. Are you looking forward to Christmas?  

Kate are you working over christmas? 

Jen have a nice time at the orchestra!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - how did you get on with your cons?  Hope you managed to get it all sorted.

Jen - I know what you mean, if you miss a couple of days on here its really hard trying to catch up.

Kate - Hi!!  Wow Reading are doing so well. I'm feeling ok thanks.  No thats not true, I have had a pretty [email protected] day and I feel FED UP  .  Sorry but you did ask!  I'll be ok, am sure its just all the drugs sending my hormones crazy.

Emily - yay, roll on the weekend - you deserve a break.  Going anywhere nice?

Tamsin - Glad you had a good weekend away.

Ruthie - How did the rehearsal go?  

Liz - Hope your still resting up

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*sailaice * - did you manage to speak to your Con last night? What did they say? I'm feeling bloated now too...probably coz post O and lots of lovely progesterone circling around.

*Jane* - Sorry to hear the 2WW, is hormonally fuelled and you are feeling crap...how much longer till test day?

*Emily* - oh where are you off to at the weekend? Any special occasion? I'm off again too - DH's Xmas Do, so we're staying overnight nearby, so we can both have a drink 

*Kate* - hope you got your phone sorted?

*Ruthie* - how did rehersals go? When is the actual performance? Hope you raise lots of dosh! Can I get your autograph now?!!?! 

*Jen* - how was the orchestra?

*Helen* - are you all packed ready for Germany?

*Emma* - how did the birthday weekend go? Any surprises?

 to everyone else

Tamsin
xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning, Wow you lot have been chatting alot!

I had a fantastic birthday weekend. About 20 of us went for a meal at the greyhound races and then into town for a few drinks. Got some lovely presents and lots of money! On Sunday we went out for lunch. My friend is staying until tomorrow which is nice as DH left yesterday morning and isn't back until mid Dec.

Sorry not many personals but so much to catch up with.

Liz and Janie- good luck with the IUI

Sailace-your kitten is scrummy.

Kathryn-How are you? I've still got 4 days of the 2ww left, starting to think about it now. Have you had any signs of AF? Hope clomid works for you.

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I rang the cons secretary because you can never speak direct to the cons she said I would have to write to them to get my notes sent out and that my details got sent over to the other Hospital (one for IUI) on the 2nd of November so I have to give them a bit more time to get in touch with me.  

Emma thanks   she is nearly as scrummy as your fur baby   Glad you had a good birthday, I am partial to the odd bet on the dogs  

Tamsin I always get the bloating about mid afternoon through till the night but I was glad of it last night as it put me off getting takeaway with DH I had pasta instead  

Janie How is the 2ww going? Are you keeping a diary I might have a browse


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone

Janie, I'm going to Mannheim, near Frankfurt I think - I've never been to Germany before so I'm quite looking forward to it, tho I probably won't get much chance to look around.  I'm sorry to hear you had a [email protected] day yesterady   I hope today is better for you!

Jen, what instrument do you play?

Sailaice how annoying that you have to write in to get your notes!  They don't make it eay for us do they? It took my hopsital about a month to get in touch with me after my GP referred me, so hopefully it won't be too much longer for you  

emma, glad you had a good weekend, it sounds lovely!  Good luck for the 2ww, hope the witch stays away for you.

 Tamsin! I'm going to pack tonight (leaving it to the last minute as usual!). How is the 2ww treating you this month?

Katyloulou, how are you today hun?

Hi to Ruthie, Sukie, emilycaitlin, Liz   , Kate and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Am having a break from my Christmas shopping today!  Have nearly done it all!  (Oh so smug!)

Rubbish day here. Me stuck in waiting for a workman to turn up and he is late. What a surprise!

Jane and Liz - hope you both not going too bonkers! 

What is everyone else up to?

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies 

*emilycaitlin* - u are always working! Have a nice weekend away though when its here.

*Jen* - i know its so busy on here lately which is a good thing i guess!

*Sailaice* - yes im working christmas day and boxing day - i did offer to work xmas day but wanted boxing day off!! Never mind!

*Jane* - sorry u feel so rubbish - its ok telling me how u really feel its only natural. Hope u are feeling better today?

*Tamsin* - well the shop said my phone will take a week to fix - last year it took them 5 weeks to fix it!

*emma.b* - so pleased u had a fab weekend and had a great time!

hi to *helen, ruthie, sukie, liz, caddy* and everyone else xx

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kate!

Hope you get your phone fixed. What a pain!

You will have to have an early Christmas instead, with all the trimmings!!!!!!! 

Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy i know the phone is a right pain!!

We are having our xmas on xmas eve now - hubby wrote all the menu out last nite and decided what we will have for dinner etc! And wrote the dog a menu as well!! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate oh I don't know how you can do it! I couldn't work Christmas day! I break up on the 22nd for a week!

Caddy I am so jealous   I want to be all done. Hopefully will be by the end of next week  

Helen I thought it was annoying too I don't even know the real address so will have to ring back  

Oh I am so looking forward to Christmas!! My mums sausage stuffing is amazing!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Emma* - glad you had a good birthday weekend, but sorry to hear DH had to go away again - can't remember, is he in the forces? Which one? My DH was in the Navy when we first met

*sailaice * - well done you! We went shopping as soon as DH got in last night, so avoided the take-away magnet too! Need to watch what I eat this week, else I won't get into my 70s fancy dress gear on Saturday!! Sorry the call with the Cons sec didn't go that well. Blimey if they've had your notes since early Nov, hopefully you should hear soon!

*Helen* - I'm like that too - leave it till the last minute, otherwise I pack, unpack, re-pack etc!! 2WW is fine - as highly unlikely we'll get a BFP this month! Still, fingers crossed I'll be fertile again, in time for our trip to Scotland! 24 days and counting! 

*Caddy* - good for you...wish mine was all done...mind due got to pack it all then! I've just been doing some Xmas shopping online! What sort of workman you waiting in for? I've been at home again today, as had to have someone come out to look at our new front door - a couple of issues with it! They can't come and rectify it till 20th Dec though!!! 

*Kate* - oh blimey, hope they managed to fix it before then - right pain in the butt I bet. Poor you having to work over Xmas.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no letter   grrrrrr I am actually looking forward to IUI now at least then I will discover if I have a nice healthy womb lining  
70's gear?? I want to go to a fancy dress! Can't wait till Boxing day I am having a day and night out


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello  

Just got into the office, but I am so hungry I need to get some lunch.  Will catch up as soon as I have read through the posts.

Jane xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am back, feel better now I have eaten.

Been for aromatherapy this morning and it was lovely, feeling very relaxed and chilled out now.  

Tamsin - have fun at the 70's party, what outfit have you got?

Emma - glad to hear that you had a good birthday    for the rest of your 2ww

Helen - I haven't been to Mannheim but have been to Frankfurt, is it business or pleasure?  

Caddy - I think you deserve a rest after all that shopping - if I end you a list and some cash will you do mine for me  

Kate - I feel much better today thanks.  Hope you get your phone sorted.  Your DH is getting organised with his Christmas menu's,   at the dog menu.  Is DH doing the cooking?

Liz - Hows it going, hope your feeling ok

Sailaice - hopefully you will hear back from the new hospital soon.  Yes I am keeping a diary but its pretty boring.

Hi to Kathryn, Ruthie, Emilycaitlin, Jen, Sukie and anyone I have missed.

Jane xxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, just got back from lunch with my team to celebrate getting our report in last week - amazing the effect of two glasses of wine at lunchtime!    Luckily my main task for this afternoon is to make a prop for the office panto  

Janie, I'm going to a two day conference about competition economics    I'm glad you're feeling more chilled out.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

AAARRGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH                    ​
*I AM SO HORMONAL*​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PS I feel better now


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad you feel better Sailaice!  

Seriously, go and have a good shout at something!  Always makes me feel better (sadly its usually dh I end up shouting at     )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL *sailaice* - Glad you feel better for letting it out!

*Jane* - starting from the top - a very full, curly blonde wig, with red sequin headband attached, silver sequin top, navy blue crushed velvet flares, with diamonte type brooch thing on each ankle, red snakeskin platform boots, red boa, and handbag, with zebra stripe background and a pair of red hot lips in the middle!! But if I'm having a fat moment, I've also got a white smock top, which will cover my fat tum and bum!! Will decide on the night!

*Helen* - your afternoon sounds like it's going to be fun!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too   so it was everyone elses turn today   

I feel really hormonal going to have a check see what CD I'm on...maybe I shouldn't....  

 tamsin hows you hun?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello!

Crikey! We are a hormonal lot at the moment! I have been feeling rather   too Sailaice! Jane is all calm and chilled now, so maybe you can send some relaxing vibes this way Jane?

Helen, I hope you get your prop made, I'm sure the wine will help with the creativity!

Tamsin, I can't wait to hear about your 70's party on Saturday - I bet you can't wait!

Emma, your weekend sounded fab! I love Birthdays.

Hi Kate, your dog sounds pretty spoilt, mind you I do cook our chickens pasta - so I guess they are spoilt as well.

Caddy, I have most of my Christmas shopping done too - great isn't it! I'm going to start wrapping at the end of the week.

Hi Jen, Emily, Nora, Ruthie, Kathryn, Sukie, Darl and anyone else I have missed,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tamsin - your outfit sounds fabulous.  You will have to get a photo and post it on here.

Liz - sorry your still feeling  .  I do feel a lot better today.  I have some aromatherapy oils burning away and I'm sure they are helping - Clary sage, geranium and lavender is a nice mix and they are really good for hormonal stuff.

To everyone who is feeling hormonal and   am sending you all some calming vibes          - no smileys for calming vibes so these will have to be ok   and if that doesn't work I recommend some calming oils in a burner and some relaxing music  

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz I hope this IUI brings you that BFP


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi girls

*Sailiace* - sorry you feel hormonal, it's horrible isn't it, hope you hear about the IUI soon.

*Janie* - glad your feeling relaxed today, keep it up

*Liz* - well done on the Xmas shopping, hope you are feeling OK

*Kate* - sorry you have to work Xmas day, do you cook Xmas lunch?

*Emma* - Glad you had a good birthday, I am 30 next year. AF due yesterday,no sign yet but I think I had slightly longer cycles when on clomid before, did clomid affect the length of your cycles? How are you feeling on this 2ww?

*Caddy* - Well done on the Xmas shopping,I am going to finish mine next week as I have some days off.

*Tamsin*- Your outfit sounds brilliant   

*Helen * - your office sounds like fun today, hows the prop for the panto?   

Hi to *Jen, Nora, Ruthie, Sukie, Darl, Emily*, sorry if I missed you

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

evening ladies 

Sailaice - i dont mind working christmas day and as hubby is working anyway i thought i mite as well!

Tamsin - your 70's outfit sounds fab!!

Jane - yep hubby will be doing all the cooking - he is very good at it 

Liz - sending u some      Our dog is spoilt but we have no one else to spoil so why not?!!!

Kathryn - i dont think i have ever cooked xmas dinner - my hubby will be doing it this yr.

hi to helen, ruthie, sukie and anyone else ive missed xx

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!

How are you all this evening?? Tinkerbell managed to divebomb the cockatiel cage tonight (we are babysitting for DH's mam) and it landed next to me on the sofa!! I was devastated! It took an hour to hoover all the bird seed up    

Has anyone had a look on Debenhams online!! The clothes are fab!! xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice 

The poor bird! Or rather poor u for having to clean the mess up!

I will have a look at debenhams online and see what they have.

Feeling quite drained tonite - had about 3 hours kip last nite when we finally got to bed at 2.30am!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am feeling drained today now   I think my little routine tonight will be tea, bath and bed!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - I'm afriad I'm a complete ebay addict and so buy most of my clothes from there! Once you are hooked, buying in the high street shops, is just too expensive !!!

Some of the designer undies I bought for DH for Xmas arrived this morning, just hope the sizing is right, as different makes, have different sizings!

Hope you are all well?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have some really glamourous pre-fat days clothes I might put them on there  

I checked my CD I am on CD 27 today but i ovulated late so I am probably going to have a longer cycle!


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Just popped home for lunch

AF just arrived        

Hope you are all ok

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am so busy at work today  

Kathryn -   am so sorry the nasty old witch got you


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kathryn* - sorry the  showed 

*sailaice* - I'm on CD35, going by my first AF CD1 and CD26 if you go by CD1 of 2nd AF! Think I O'd on CD31/CD22 - just hope I get AF on or around 8th Dec! Confused?? Coz I know I am!! LOL


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Kathryn!!    I wish I could make you feel better sweetie  

Tamsin that is confusing! Have you tested or anything??  

Janie


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys

Kathryn- So sorry the evil  arrived. My cycles are usually quite short on the clomid too. I am expecting AF to arrive at the w/e. 

Tamsin- That is confusing!

Sailace- I just sold two coats on e-bay and a wing mirror! 

Kate- Our dog gets really spoilt at xmas too. She has her own x-mas dinner and usually gets at least 6 doggy stockings from various members of the family! Shame you have to work this year. 

Janie- Glad you are feeling chilled.

Helen- Which panto are you doing?

Caddy and Liz- Well done on finishing your xmas shopping....wish I had. Hoping to finish it on Saturday.

Jen and Sukie- How are you? Think you are both about the same CD as me.

My friend has gone home now. I'm supposed to be tidying the house, but couldn't resist logging on to catch up with all the goss! I have absolutely no signs of AF or pg, think it's because I haven't had time to think about it. Bet I'll start noticing things over the next couple of days and drive myself   as usual!

Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I might do it then. I have a really lovely coat that is too small for me   I couldn't sell that as it is my goal to get into it!!

I haven't got any signs either Emma


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Afternoon girls  I came on the site this morning and it seems it was playing up! I had a smear test done today! Oh how undignified was that!?!! I am off down the pub later as need to get out the house! Still didnt get a lot of sleep last nite.

Sailaice - Enjoy your tea and bath tonite i mite do the same when i come home from the pub!

Tamsin - oh i love ebay as well!!

Kathyrn - sorry that your AF arrived.

Emma.b - i know i love spoiling my dog! Im trying to get her a doggie advent calender to start on friday!!! lol

Hi to Jane hope u are ok?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*sailaice* - nah, no need. Was defintly O cramps i had at the weekend and am 99% we missed the window, so only if it is later than 8th Dec (13DPO, which seems to be my average leutal phase), will I need to test! But am hoping, this odd cyle was a one off and it'll click back into place for next month

Just lucky this doesn't happen every month and have so much sympathy now with the PCOS ladies

I just sold some evening wear on ebay - prime time to do it and made quite a profit! 
*
Emma* - Praying it's a BFP for you!

*Kate* - oh yes, the smear test. Still, thankjfully only a few mins of discomfort! Hope your results come back ok and that you get a better nights sleep tonight!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tamsin thanks for that hun  I hope i sleep better tonite as well. Hasnt been the best couple of days really.

For my smear test she eventually got me to lay on my side and i had to kind of cock my leg up like a dog!! Sorry TMI and probably not a thought u all want of me now!! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Really Kate    I have never had anyone attempting to access my nether regions ask me to do that!!!  

Tamsin you never know  

Where is LIz??  Just been reading hers and Janie diaries!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol sailaice! I know ive never had to lie on my side before but then shes a nurse down there who i havnt seen before so maybe she does it differently to the others!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know she must have her reasons     Still no letter about IUI grrr it's going to take forever


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry, am still having a crazy day at the office - will try and get time later to read through the posts and catch up.

Hope everyone is OK.

Jane xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh lady's so sorry not been on... was off work yesterday with a swollen face from an allergic reaction to hair dye!!!  .. 

Got so much to catch up and Boss on at me so know time to check posts!!!!

I promise to check propaly tomorrow!
Rxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice how annoying about the letter!

Jane - thinking of u so much hun but good u are being kept busy i guess.

Ruthie u poor thing hope u are ok?

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's so annoying, I've no time to do personals yet again, and working tomorrow!!  I hope that everyone's ok, and fingers crossed for some bfp's this month!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin - u are always working so hard!

I pray for some BFP's too.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

are the two emotions that I felt upon reading about your smear test, Kate! Hope there was no papparazzi, with a zoom lens, outside the window! I am not surprised you need to go down the pub after that! 

Kathryn - sorry about the old witch. Sending you a big hug. 

Jane and Liz - hope you 2wwaiters are not going too crazy yet!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone for BFPs this month. What an amazing Christmas present that would be. I think it would kill my DH with the shock! 

Love to everybody!
Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope we have some Christmas BFP's too Caddy!! My DH will probably say "does this mean no drinking on Boxing Day? "


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around girls, have such a rotten day at work  

Kate - thanks for thinking of me chick  .  Your right really and I guess it is best to be busy at the moment to take my mind off things.  Blimey it sounds like you hard a tough time with your smear, I have never been asked to get into that position before.  Hope it didint hurt to much.

Caddy - Yes, fingers crossed for some BFP's for us all.  Don't think I am too crazy yet on this 2ww - to be honest other than a little twinge here and there I feel pretty normal, hope this isn't a bad sign.  I guess its still early days yet I still have over a week to go before testing.  Are you exhausted from all the Christmas shopping?

Emily - Its nearly the weekend, you deserve a nice weekend away after all these hours you have been doing - hope you are ok and not too tired and stressed out.  How is going being back on Clomid?

Ruthie - ouch - are you OK, your swollen face sounds painful.  has that ever happened to you before?  Hope the swelling goes down and your ok.

Emma - lots of     for the rest of your 2ww, got my fingers crossed for you.

Kathryn -  , lots of luck for this new cycle

Tamsin - I am very confused by your cycle, you must be going nuts, sending you lots of   

Liz - I read your diary       hope you are feeling less   .  have been thinking of you  

Sailaice - sounds like you had a big mess to sort out last night, naughty Tinkerbell, hope the bird is OK

Big Hello to everyone else, sorry if I have missed some of you  

Jane xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi girls!

Still struggling to keep up  

Kate - Are you alright hun?  That sounds weird for a smear!!

Emma - We are in synch - but I got my first bits of pre AF spotting this morning, so it's all over for me    Keeping them crossed for you and Sukie though.

I'm going to duck out now as I'm too rubbish at keeping up with everyone.  Take care and I look forward to coming on and seeing some BFPs very soon.

Lots of love to all!
Jen


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

No time for personals before work, sorry.

Been feeling really down after AF arrived yesterday, worse than normal, probably coz of the clomid.

DH has been wonderful, he knows how I feel.  It was the first thought that came into my mind this morning when the alarm went off and he said  'Kathryn I promise I will make this right for us, whatever it takes' he must of been in tune to my feelings.  We are thinking of having some private treatment in the new year, the funds to do it have been available for a while but I think I am scared of the two week wait and the stress.  I go over and over in my mind the fact that every test we have had done come back as normal or better than normal so I can't make sense of it.

I am sorry to be all about me but I know you girls understand how it feels at this time of the month.

Hope you all have a good day.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Jen so sorry Af arrived


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry AF arrived Jen   

Kathryn your DH sounds lovely. I filled up when I read what he said to you. It's lovely to get support.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning All

Jen - sorry about the nasty witch  

Kathryn -  , wish I knew what to say to make you feel better, but I know there is nothing that can be said.  We know how you feel  Just wanted to send you a big cyber hug and let you know that I'm thing of you - we are all here for you chick  .  Your DH sounds very supportive which is good.  If you have the funds available why don't you check out some provate treatment - you don't have to go ahead with anything if your not ready but it just might be helpful to see another doctor and hear what he thinks your best plan is. 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to everyone still on the 2ww

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Janie!

How's your 2ww going??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Very slowly.......am halfway there now but this first week has been dragging on.  Its terrible its like wishing your life away really but I just want next week to be here now before I go completely


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Won't be long now babe


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good morning ladies  Well i have a tutorial later then babysitting tonite so if im not around thats why!!

Managed 5 hours sleep last nite so getting better! The pub was fun in the end last nite 

*Caddy* - lol I know i was also worried that someone would walk in!! Also there was huge windows in the roof and one to the side and had visions of the window cleaner there doing the rounds!!

*Jane* - ive never had to get into that position before for any smear kind of test! She said she couldnt find the right position with me on my back  When do u test hun?

*Jen* - im fine hun - how r u?

*Kathryn* - your hubby sounds so supportive - my hubby is like that as well - he will do what it takes to have a baby but like yourself me and him are both worried about having treatment and all the stresses that go with it.

Well also with my smear test and the weird position - demonstrating it to hubby last nite - he suddenly says "hey u could be onto something here" and decides that this will be a new sex position!! Im very worried now 

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at the new position Kate.  Test date is 7 Dec......a week today.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm supposed to be testing on or around that date too Janie but my AF will arrive saturday or sunday me thinks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck for testing both of u - its about time someone on this thread got a BFP - coz it wont be me!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't say that Kate   You never know!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I hope we all have BFP's soon!

Jen, sorry to hear that your AF arrived  

Jane, sorry about the text situation earlier! Glad you have got through the first week, sending you lots of     for this week & testing! I hope your not going too  

Sailaice, I hope your AF doesn't arrive hun.

Kate I hope you sleep better tonight! I hope that babysitting goes well too.

Kathryn   I'm glad DH has been so good, you need that right now.

Hi Emma, Emily, Caddy, Ruthie, Nora, Tamsin, Helen, Sukie and anyone else I have missed.

All ok here. We bought the Christmas tree this morning - yes DH LOVES Christmas. It's beautiful and grown locally. I'm going to start decorating this afternoon. We have our little town's Christmas fair on Saturday. It's themed 'A Christmas Carol' and we are all dressing up. DH is the secretry of the Chamber of Commerce, so I hope it's a success as they have worked so hard. I went to the fancy dress shop this morning and I think we are all set! I'll take some pictures & maybe I'll post one next week - if it's not too rough!
I'm trying not to think about the 2ww stuff, but I kept getting woken up by sharp pains last night - I hope it a good sign!

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i am back from the tutorial now! Am going to go have a bath then get some dinner then back out for babysitting!

Sailaice - ive pretty much given up on the fact that i will never concieve naturally!!

Liz - Sounds like the fair should be good. I hope the pains are a good sign as well.

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - don't worry about the texts, its so easily done when you know a few people with the same name, I do it all the time    I feel like I am loosing the plot a bit today.  Have been pretty calm so far and have really been trying not to focus too much on all the little twinges, but my (.)(.) are killing me today, I never have this so early on so now I'm thinking.......oooohhhh wonder if this means its worked    Must stop this, I will just go bonkers if I keep thinking like this, I have 7 more sleeps until testing.  How are you doing?  I have been keeping up with your diary, it all sounds good so far         . The Christmas Fair sounds lovely, make sure you post us some photos.

Kate - You are a busy bee, you must know lots of people who need babysitters as you seem to do quite a bit of it.  Hope they behave for you and you manage to catch up with some sleep tonight....zzZZzzz Enjoy the bath, I do love a nice soak with lots of bubbles.  And Kate.....NEVER give up hun, you just never know.   

Sailaice -    hope the witch stays away for you

Right I'm going for a cuppa

Jane xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jane thanks for your kind words 

This 2ww must be driving u bananas! I dont know how u girls do it!

I mainly babysit for 2 different families - the ones tonite have 2 boys aged 8 and 12 so they are well behaved!

Kate xx​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon all.

Liz - it is illegal to have your Christmas tree up before the 1st of Decmber, don't you know? You will get the village police elves calling round in the dead of night to whisk you off to Lapland prison!  Am looking forward to your piccies (if you get let out, that is.....) 

Kate - I think you need to give your DH a sedative after all that smutty dogs hind leg talk! Deary me..... 

(Gosh I did not realise what a telling off mood I am in. Who else can I tell off......?  Forgive me, I am a Clomid mental case  )

Hi Sailace - Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! 

Hi Jane - hang in there, chick, on the 2ww madness. I see you are taking cyclogest. They can cause sore (.)(.) . Sorry! I know what you are going through though and it is just impossible not to read something into every twinge. Sending you lots of positive vibes!  

Jen - sorry re imminent AF arrival. I always get spotting too and it is so depressing to know the old witch is on its way.  

Hi Kathryn - your DH sounds lovely. As Sailace says, it is so nice to feel supported. I have to say I felt really down this month when I got AF and I think the Clomid really accentuated it. Bl**dy Clomid! 

Hi to all you other fabbo girls!

I am feeling a bit bloated today. CD 14 a not a positive OPK in sight. Very strange as these Clomid  tabs have made my cycles shorter. Have had DH on the case for ages now! He will be exhausted when the peak day arrives. Poor thing! Still at least he will not have the energy for anything else (I hope..... ).

Love Caddy x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Caddy, hadn't thought that it might be a s/e of the cyclogest  , got that many drugs and hormones floating around in my system now I would be at all surprised.

I am loosing it - I was just stood at the photocopier and I caught a glimpse of myself, stood there, waiting for the machine to get going, feeling my (.)(.) I am convinced they have grown over night, crikey, I hope nobody else saw me   

Caddy - get some vitamins down your DH and lots of veggies, he is going to need lots of energy!!!!

Kate - glad the boys are well behaved.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't you worry, Jane. I keep DH well stocked! 

Re the sore boobs, I have had that everytime I have used cyclogest. It is really common and if you look on the IVF threads, you hear people commenting on it a lot. Unfortunately, it gives you absolutely no indicator of what is going on.  However, lots of people with sore boobs do turn out to be pregnant! So it could be the cyclogest or you could be having some very exciting news next week!
Keeping everything crossed for the latter!    

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kate!!!!

I did a sensitive hcg test yesterday evening, cd23, bfn.  I spoke to a consultant today who said it might be too early, but   .

I'm off to Newcastle tomorow with work, wearing black and white plastic sixties dresses!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - I hope its too early for you to test hun sending you lots of    

Whats with the plastic frocks   Is it some sort of Christmas do??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Sorry for not being my usual chatty self today, but have been in London today, (God how on earth did I manage to do that everyday!?!!) and am out of the office, at our Gatwick office tomorrow, so may not be able to catch up properly till Sat/Sun.....

*Liz* - Wow, that's early for xmas dec's - I thought we were early by putting them up on Sunday!!! Oh you'll be in fancy dress too this weekend! Hoping this 2WW has a positive outcome!

*Kate * - oo er, sounds like you and DH are gonna be having some fun!!! Variety is the spice of life!!!  Enjoy your babysitting!

*Caddy* - keep up with that  hon....you know it make sense.....and hope you get that +ive OPK soon!

*Emily* -  Here's hoping it's too early.....do you normally have short cycles?

*Jane* - Sorry this 2WW is making you go ....what we put ourselves through aye! Here's hoping all those signs are the real thing!

*sailaice* - here's hoping you'll be adding to the BFP celebration!! As Caddy says  Howz the new bub doing?

*Jen* - sorry to hear it's seems  is on her way 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Starting a new thread for you....follow the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76718.0


----------

